# Xtreme Rc Addicts Moonachie New Jersey



## Mr. Xtreme

Hi Guys, 

Just to let you all know there is a carpet indoor track in moonachie NJ
We race on Friday Night. Here is a link to the old Pics of the track.

http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/gallery.php?level=album&id=4

Classes for Friday Are: :wave:

1/18 18R
1/12 Pan Car
1/10 World GT
1/10 Touring Car

We start racing at 8:00pm


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Is anyone out there that races in the Northeast Jersey area?


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme,

can you pls. post the onroad race result (friday 12/11).

Thanx


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> Mr. Xtreme,
> 
> can you pls. post the onroad race result (friday 12/11).
> 
> Thanx


Here is the link: http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/results.php


----------



## Jerzferno

I race, but not indoor.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Don't know what u are missing.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme, 
are we racing this sat.(1/2/10)?:wave:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> Mr. Xtreme,
> are we racing this sat.(1/2/10)?:wave:


Yes, We Are Racing Saturday. Racing starts at 8:00pm :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme,

can you pls. post the race result last sat.(1/2/10) specially the TC bmain. I need to see how my 17.5 match up against my old 13.5 (Rubens) & do you know if AJ posted the video? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Don't know if AJ posted the video. The results are posted on the website already. :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

Mr. Extreme, :freak:

Can you pls. put a new track layout this friday (straightway on the other side):wave: Thanxs


----------



## koopal

maybe like this.....(  i dont know how to attach a pics  but its from your website photo)

100_0014.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JRZ93

Ok so there are 2forums???
Didn't kno that


----------



## koopal

koopal said:


> maybe like this.....(  i dont know how to attach a pics  but its from your website photo)
> 
> 100_0014.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Just trying to let the on-road guys know about the track and the dates we run. Friday's we have a about 10 to 15 guys and growing. :thumbsup:

Friday night on-road 8:00pm start.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme :freak:,

:dude: are we racing on a new layout tonight?


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Your welcome Chris. Next time I get over to Xtreme on a Friday, I'll get new Road Course video, with the new track layout and some Touring car action (given thats getting popular) - and no, I am not getting a Touring car ..LOL


I can let you drive my TC around the track, it's not as bad as you may think. Do they race TC's at DR?



Mr. Xtreme said:


> Toby don't worry I am not getting a touring car either. But I am getting a world GT car just cause you race that class LOL.


:wave:



koopal said:


> Mr. Extreme,
> 
> Can you pls. put a new track layout this friday (straightway on the other side) Thanxs
> maybe like this.....( i dont know how to attach a pics but its from your website photo)


I'm confused. He switched the straight away and you drove on the same side of the straight anyways...? Track layouts should not be changed before the points series starts. Defeats the purpose on why drivers change rollouts and setups for a particular layout. 

I know there are some that don't care, but majority do care and spend a lot of time fixing and preparing their cars for a given track. 

Let's keep things simple guys.

koopal (Ramil), don't forget, I need yesterdays video.


----------



## koopal

Its hard to see the car on the corner (other drivers blocking the view) What points series?


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Its hard to see the car on the corner (other drivers blocking the view) What points series?


Yes, I agree. I was having a difficult time seeing the chicane before the straight with Jayson and Ruben driving to the left of me.

Point Series is the 5 week tournament Chris runs with a $60 store credit purse for the 1st place winner.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I change the track layout before every point series to make it fair. Some people don't have time to pratice. Anyway most people know how to set-up there car for any track. 

P.S. point series only starts when we have 8 guys or more in that class.
I am hoping to have 8 this friday to start one. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Hey Chris, We missed you last night at DR ?


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> I can let you drive my TC around the track, it's not as bad as you may think. Do they race TC's at DR?


Hey man, Its not that I think they're bad, I just don't trust myself to not want to get one :wave: But hell, i wouldn't mind a test drive anyways 

Yeah, a few peops run them at DR, but usually not enough for one class and they end up with the WGT's :freak:


----------



## tobamiester

Santos, YGPM


----------



## oneway1001

Hey Tobymiester I have a WGT but once again I dont think there enough of
them to run every week. When we get more of them out I will be glad to run 
it. However I will be running it in Jackson once the weather break that the real 
reason I have it.
As far any class there much of any thing being ran indoor at moonachie.
1/12 scale is at four or less
1/18 scale is the same.
WGT well nothing to say there
and last 1/10 is around six.

I like all the classes but at the moments there is no point series in 
any class so why bother running all the cars with the risk of breaking 
Just not worth. I like classes that can produce an a main and b main just gives the drivers something to work for. 

Another thing i want to run TC in DR but like you said there's not a lot of them.
Plus Im not sure what motor or rules they have. I woyld hate to drive 1 hour an a half to find out im not legal to that track. Howver my car sits at roar legal as we speak I think that where im going to leave it.

Reply back when you get a moment.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I change the track layout before every point series to make it fair. Some people don't have time to pratice. Anyway most people know how to set-up there car for any track.


You know you contradict yourself with the above statement?

Changing the track right before a point series only makes it harder for those that *do not* know setup. :freak: Once the faster guys get an idea on how to run the track, they share this info with fellow drivers (to help). Now the faster guys will not have the time, because they have to work on their own. Leaving the others behind.

Also, thought it was a minimum of 6 drivers for points, now it's 8? What's the incentive for anyone to race if there's no "series"?  If it's for "fun", then maybe I will meet you guys at DR. :thumbsup:

"Keep it simple"


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> Hey Tobymiester I have a WGT but once again I dont think there enough of
> them to run every week. When we get more of them out I will be glad to run
> it. However I will be running it in Jackson once the weather break that the real
> reason I have it.
> As far any class there much of any thing being ran indoor at moonachie.
> 1/12 scale is at four or less
> 1/18 scale is the same.
> WGT well nothing to say there
> and last 1/10 is around six.
> 
> I like all the classes but at the moments there is no point series in
> any class so why bother running all the cars with the risk of breaking
> Just not worth. I like classes that can produce an a main and b main just gives the drivers something to work for.
> 
> Another thing i want to run TC in DR but like you said there's not a lot of them.
> Plus Im not sure what motor or rules they have. I woyld hate to drive 1 hour an a half to find out im not legal to that track. Howver my car sits at roar legal as we speak I think that where im going to leave it.
> 
> Reply back when you get a moment.


Hi there, 

yeah, I ran quite a bit at Xtreme in Oct/Nov 2009 with my WGT, 1/12 and 18R. But since the DR indoors season started , running both Friday @Xtreme and Sat @ DR is tough for me due to family stuff..

I ran my WGT @ Xtreme a week ago with Ramil. but yeah, there is usually only 2 or 3 of us. Chris is getting one, and Aj has one too so we may get up to 5 soon. 
12th scale numbers have gone way down from Sept/Oct of last year. 

Here are the rules for Touring at DR http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Rules/Indoor.htm#_Toc227384706


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> You know you contradict yourself with the above statement?
> 
> Changing the track right before a point series only makes it harder for those that *do not* know setup. :freak: Once the faster guys get an idea on how to run the track, they share this info with fellow drivers (to help). Now the faster guys will not have the time, because they have to work on their own. Leaving the others behind.
> 
> Also, thought it was a minimum of 6 drivers for points, now it's 8? What's the incentive for anyone to race if there's no "series"?  If it's for "fun", then maybe I will meet you guys at DR. :thumbsup:
> 
> "Keep it simple"


It has always been 8 drivers for a point series. If you didn't quite last year you would have known this.


----------



## san.

"Touche" my dear one. 

What if 8 start, but less than 8 finish the last week? Will you still honor the prize?

_edited: It's all love._

...


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> "Touche" my dear one.
> 
> What if 8 start, but less than 8 finish the last week? Will you still honor the prize?
> 
> _edited: It's all love._
> 
> ...


Yes, We need 8 to start but do not need 8 to finish. That was always the way.


----------



## san.

Thanks, Mr. Xtreme. :hat:

You are so sekzi!


----------



## koopal

"Keep it simple" 

Yes sir I agree, even thou we just race for fun (or its just me :jest: ). We should have rules or schedules to follow like:
*race time (be on time for your race)
*marshalls/corners (dont blame or shout @ them)
*coutesy (to the leader & other racers)
its a hobby that we all like, its competitive and a lot of fun. :thumbsup:

Just my 2 cents, notting personal or anything & support our LHS. :wave:


----------



## koopal

Santo, do you have tekin hotwire?


----------



## san.

I only have the v203 software on my laptop. Sorry, I don't have the actual wire. You can ask **** if you can rent/borrow his. 

-San aka Santo*s*


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> I only have the v203 software on my laptop. Sorry, I don't have the actual wire. You can ask oneway1001 if you can rent/borrow his.
> 
> -San aka Santo*s*


hmmmm... Tough to work out people's profile names..

Ramil, I have a hotwire too. I hope to get to Xtreme thursday for some practice.


----------



## san.

Ramil, did your Alfa Romeo 156 come with wing ears? I had to hand make mine.


----------



## oneway1001

Who aj


----------



## san.

AJ=Angelina Jolie. Love her lips!

]


----------



## oneway1001

Like I said I'm not aj dont understand who you talking about.
What do my post have to do with aj.


----------



## san.

Hola.

]


----------



## san.

Hi.

]


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> ahh AJ = oneway1001  Tough to work out people's profile names..
> 
> Ramil, I have a hotwire too. I hope to get to Xtreme thursday for some practice.



Toby: thanx, I got a hotwire too but I cant download the V203 version (not tech savy). I got the vista on my laptop. What time are you going @ xtreme?


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Ramil, did your Alfa Romeo 156 come with wing ears? I had to hand make mine.


Yes, but I did not use it. Cut it into pieces to form the wheel well.


----------



## san.

You should put them on, it will help when the car enters and exits the turns. Not a dramatic feel, but in TC racing every .01 seconds counts. 

I'm home today and tomorrow, if you want to swing by and program your Tekin.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Toby: thanx, I got a hotwire too but I cant download the V203 version (not tech savy). I got the vista on my laptop. What time are you going @ xtreme?


Not sure yet. I'll send you a PM re: v203.


----------



## pumatang

what time do races start tonight?


----------



## san.

This is Xtreme's Onroad forum. Here's a link to Xtreme's calendar:
http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/calendar.php

Oval is every Monday's starting @ 7PM EST. And I think they run every other Sundays, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tobamiester

pumatang said:


> what time do races start tonight?


http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/calendar.php


----------



## san.

LOL...beat you to it Tobarama. 

Here's the Oval forum, if you're interested:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=265198&highlight=moonachie


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> LOL...beat you to it Tobarama.
> 
> Here's the Oval forum, if you're interested:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=265198&highlight=moonachie


Darn your fast :freak:


----------



## san.

Yeah, Chris needs to label each Forum accordingly:

*"Xtreme RC Addicts 2010 Onroad Thread"* and *"Xtreme RC Addicts 2010 Oval Thread"*

_* hint * hint_


----------



## pumatang

sorry theres only about 8 ppl that post on here i didn't realize there actually is 2 threads....my bad


----------



## san.

Not your fault, it's all good. Let's blame it on Chris! :devil:

...hehe


----------



## domracer

i can fully understand somebody not wanting to run their cars as to not break them, but practice makes perfect. I have attended events at larger venues and witnessed a similar amount of parts breakage, let's face it, boards don't like suspension parts. It's kind of like burning your finger by accident, you remember what happened and try not to repeat it.

From experience, smaller tracks are excellent practice for larger events and tracks, including nitro. I remember an individual who raced for trinity named Joel Johnson would practice at BIR in union nj on a 45x 19 track and completely dominate the nats on tracks three times the size. I think he still runs 1/8 for kyosho and if you meet him, mention bir and he would repeat what I am telling you.

Chris has taken an immense risk in operating this hobby shop and track in this economy. Without our support, we will lose another track to run at. I have seen this before many a time (bir, american hobbies, clifton hobbies) and would hope we don't have to start traveling over 2 hrs to race, by the way is probably the same cost as replacing parts.

Just a thought.


----------



## san.

Dominique, you should buy an AE 18R. You did well last Friday. ;-)

I will continue to support Xtreme RC Addicts and Chris, as long as he supports his racers. Not only the Oval group, but the other crowd (Road Course guys) as well. Chris might not notice or sense it, but he favors one over the other. 

Not meant to flame or start a war. Just making an observation.


----------



## domracer

I raced with chris over 20 years ago, yes he is an oval guy, but i don't see any favoritism at all. by the way, his sense of humor hasn't changed.

I have learned over the years that the oval crowd is definitely not the same as the road course crowd, but Chris has to walk the fine line of having two successful series at his track. From my discussion with him, we will have weekend road course events soon. 

Xtreme is maintaining a decent turnout in my eyes. It could only grow from here with our support.


----------



## JRZ93

domracer said:


> I raced with chris over 20 years ago, yes he is an oval guy, but i don't see any favoritism at all. by the way, his sense of humor hasn't changed.
> 
> I have learned over the years that the oval crowd is definitely not the same as the road course crowd, but Chris has to walk the fine line of having two successful series at his track. From my discussion with him, we will have weekend road course events soon.
> 
> Xtreme is maintaining a decent turnout in my eyes. It could only grow from here with our support.


+1
and this hobby, yes hobby, although competitive it is ultimately about havin' fun


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> +1
> and this hobby, yes hobby, although competitive it is ultimately about havin' fun


+2


----------



## oneway1001

I raced all over too dom. however practice makes perfect. The more you practice the better you will get. As a matter of fact smaller tracks makes you better when you go to a big track. But more important faster people makes you evan better. RC racing is fun but sometimes going to other tracks is fun too. I raced oval years back and that was fun too. I am not bias when it comes to ovals I like racing no matter what it is one is not better than the other. As a matter of fact i raced in about every class that has people in it. Oval guys know that some tracks are not oval dont make me list them to you guys beacause you know it. I think the controversy started when the track changed. This is nice but you know what it will change as soon as people get fast and comfortable...
Im nuetral when comes to racing but some guys are not they only do one 
thing. That makes sense though you can only serve one master that how you 
become grreeaat right


----------



## Bart Diaz

(bir, american hobbies, clifton hobbies) 
I miss those tracks well not bir very bad odor there LOL


----------



## koopal

Ken Lee where are you? 
if your reading this thread I need a good setup profile for tekin hotwire for my GenX WGT 1s lipo 10.5. I know you going pro now :tongue: I hope you got time to talk to a novice :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Lazaro where are you?


----------



## koopal

Santo, do you have a new chassis for your TC ?


----------



## koopal

:freak:Chrissssthopeeeeer:freak:, 
where's the result for last friday? are you keeping the new layout or are you putting the old one back for this fridays race? 


Santo, what do you think, the old or the new layout?  


:beatdeadhorse:  :woohoo:


----------



## domracer

stopped by the shop today and was impressed to see some touring car guys practicing, regardless of the layout. 

practice always improves the fun aspect of the hobby.


----------



## san.

Ramil, I have for sale the TC 2.5mm chassis, shock towers, upper and mid decks. Yes, these are the newest parts for the car.


----------



## oneway1001

koopal said:


> :freak:Chrissssthopeeeeer:freak:,
> where's the result for last friday? are you keeping the new layout or are you putting the old one back for this fridays race?
> 
> 
> Santo, what do you think, the old or the new layout?
> 
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:  :woohoo:


koopal it doesnt matter what the track looks like that completely up to you guys. However remember TC go left and right so your car should be nuetral as far as turning. The most important part is the high speed turn are they going left or right. Because you may want to adjust your camber...


----------



## san.

Like a wise-man once told me, _"If it's for fun, then why put a transponder in the car?"_. 

Remember gurlz, transponders are not mandatory. It will just cost you $15 to have fun.


----------



## oneway1001

Having fun is the reason we all spend all this $$$$.
However SAN you are right why put a transponder in your car???
Anybody looking to get better the only way to see proof of that is to race and see if your results from last week is better than this week.
However the fast guys always set the highest standard at the track so all the other drivers know what their cars are capable of lap times that could be laid down. Right now my goal is to get my car down to six seconds flat but hey it hard when the track changes but now i will have to set another goal


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Santo*s*, what do you think, the old or the new layout?
> 
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:  :woohoo:


Doesn't matter, to be honest. Tobarooni will not make it to Moonachie this week, are you coming to my house to get your speedo programmed or what?

Also, I have foam carpet hop-ups for the Cyclone for sale. Which your current TC doesn't have.  Read the bottom section of this Flyer:

http://www.hotbodiesonline.com/pdfs/flyers/67700/TC_pg3.pdf

I have all those pieces except the 3.6mm chassis. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## koopal

Santo, 
can you bring your laptop this friday, getting home late on weekdays no time to stop by your house. I need the v203 for my TC, I'll bring my hotwire & the video of last fridays TC race. what time are you going to xtreme this friday?


----------



## san.

Rami (no "L") for you!,

Do you really want to wait til the last minute to update your speedo and then try the different settings? Do you have an idea what start and end rpm you want your timing to kick in? Turbo should be left off, the straight is too short to maximize on the feature. Push Control and Punch are other features you should spend time tweaking. Honestly, you shouldn't update on Friday. Wait til you have time to test.


----------



## san.

Rami (hehe),

Here's Tekin's link to their team driver's setup sheets for the RS:

http://www.teamtekin.com/hotwire/ESCsetups/index.html

Look at a few 17.5 setups and find common trends. Use those trends as a starting point. Then tweak to your likings. *** CHECK MOTOR TEMPS *** after every change!

Bearthur and AJ get on me when I do this, but I'm not one to "reinvent the wheel". It's what these team drivers get paid to do, test the product for the consumer.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Rami (no "L") for you!,
> 
> Do you really want to wait til the last minute to update your speedo and then try the different settings? Do you have an idea what start and end rpm you want your timing to kick in? Turbo should be left off, the straight is too short to maximize on the feature. Push Control and Punch are other features you should spend time tweaking. Honestly, you shouldn't update on Friday. Wait til you have time to test.


Yes, I got a setup for v203 from Maj's team driver Mr. Joe Smooth, he use it @ DHI Cup 2010 (Dallas Hobby Indoor):lol: :tongue:


----------



## san.

Wait, Joe flew to Denmark for the DHI Cup? 

Someone has their races confused. :freak:


----------



## JRZ93

Yeah ramil that was in denmark,if u watch rcracing tv they got coverage,great website wish we had the channel on this side of the pond.lol


----------



## koopal

DHI (*D*allas *H*obby *I*ndoor).......... :wave::jest::lol: 
it's a joke............:tongue: remember Joey moved to Dallas.
got you..Santo & J


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Doesn't matter, to be honest. Tobarooni will not make it to Moonachie this week, are you coming to my house to get your speedo programmed or what?
> 
> Also, I have foam carpet hop-ups for the Cyclone for sale. Which your current TC doesn't have.  Read the bottom section of this Flyer:
> 
> http://www.hotbodiesonline.com/pdfs/flyers/67700/TC_pg3.pdf
> 
> I have all those pieces except the 3.6mm chassis. Let me know if you're interested.


Going to try and get to Xtreme tomorrow (thurs) for some much needed road-course practice. I'll have my hotwire/laptop if anyone needs it. But yeah, I won't be running Friday unfortuntely...

San, if your coming tomorrow, we can exchange the "merchandise" :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

Toby, thanx got the PM. what time are you going @ xtreme? didnt do anything yet w/ my laptop dont want to mess it up, maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## tobamiester

gonna try for 1pm(ish), say thru 3 or 4. might pull sick day..don' t tell my boss :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Toba'ster, I will meet you tomorrow. Here's a pic of my new shell:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Toba'ster, I will meet you tomorrow. Here's a pic of my new shell:


Nice Alfa mate! Good job I don't run a TC yet, I'd get that all smash up for ya 
On schedule for later. Got me cars all ready. planning on running some 18R, 12th and WGT. See yous later.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Toba'ster, I will meet you tomorrow. Here's a pic of my new shell:


I got a new target to hit this friday :lol:


----------



## san.

Rami, what time will you be at Chris' today?


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> Toba'ster, I will meet you tomorrow. Here's a pic of my new shell:


Nice shell Hope it runs as good as it looks lol......
Good Job.....

They use to say good looking bodies finish in last, because all the time was 
taken on how i look not how i perform lol....

Cant wait to bump that shell on it back you tur-ake


----------



## san.

lol...haters!


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Rami, what time will you be at Chris' today?


Santossssssssssssssssss,

can you bring your laptop @ xtreme friday I still cant update mine & Toby v203doesnt have the advance setting where you can put start & end rpm. 
I was @ xtreme from 12 to 2, run 1 batt pack on each car.


----------



## san.

Odd, all v203's are the same. :freak:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Odd, all v203's are the same. :freak:


Yeah, thats what I thought. And I'm running the latest V4 software on my laptop.
I've never seen anywhere on the tekins to specify RPM-engage. I heard in the Mamba Pro software you can specify this. Is it known by a different name in the Tekin software ?


----------



## tobamiester

Man, I drove horrid today in practice :freak:


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> Man, I drove horrid today in practice :freak:


I have the 203V and my tekin has the rpm adjustment next we meet ill bring my laptop with me. However the track is way to small you dont really need it
see you soon...


----------



## san.

Finally, the end of sandbagging (hopefully).

http://www.redrc.net/2010/01/ernest-provetti-open-letter-to-rc-industry/


----------



## JRZ93

oneway1001 said:


> I have the 203V and my tekin has the rpm adjustment next we meet ill bring my laptop with me. However the track is way to small you dont really need it
> see you soon...


Soon,yeah when....lol
Comin monday? Bring ur rc10r5oval want 2take a lookie


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> Finally, the end of sandbagging (hopefully).
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2010/01/ernest-provetti-open-letter-to-rc-industry/


Yeah yeah i dont think it evan matters.
As far as i know all of the pro drivers are mostly racing in the tops.
The people I know that are not pros also race in the top. It just more competitve that way. Being with faster guys always makes you better that what i always thought but really who cares ....


----------



## oneway1001

JRZ93 said:


> Soon,yeah when....lol
> Comin monday? Bring ur rc10r5oval want 2take a lookie


Soon means when i get a chance to stop by......
I see koopal alot so ill show him how to make the tekin work...
I dont think ill be there on monday i have other plans at the moment..


----------



## san.

oneway1001 said:


> Yeah yeah i dont think it evan matters.
> As far as i know all of the pro drivers are mostly racing in the tops.
> The people I know that are not pros also race in the top. It just more competitve that way. Being with faster guys always makes you better that what i always thought but really who cares ....


Gives noncompetitive hobbyists a "playground type" environment that's organized and formal. It might not mean much to you and I, but it means a lot to them and I'm happy something is being done about it.


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> Gives noncompetitive hobbyists a "playground type" environment that's organized and formal. It might not mean much to you and I, but it means a lot to them and I'm happy something is being done about it.


The Last time I check people who have fun dont put transponders in their cars so what the point. All they do is play. So how r you going to determined the winners hhmmmmmm......
Plus the local hobby shop is where they go anyway to have fun ..
All the racers travel......So now what the you saying is that the local hobby shops are going to start having roar events .......
Yeah right .... Cant wait to see that day lol


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> I have the 203V and my tekin has the rpm adjustment next we meet ill bring my laptop with me. However the track is way to small you dont really need it
> see you soon...


Interesting. I will have a play. Not see it on both revisions of the software I've run recently. I really hope one day they standardize on both the cable/interface and GUI's used in these ESC's. Personally I think the Tekin interface is very cheesy.


----------



## oneway1001

oneway1001 said:


> The Last time I check people who have fun dont put transponders in their cars so what the point. All they do is play. So how r you going to determined the winners hhmmmmmm......
> Plus the local hobby shop is where they go anyway to have fun ..
> All the racers travel......So now what the you saying is that the local hobby shops are going to start having roar events .......
> Yeah right .... Cant wait to see that day lol


I would like to stay local but the local guys dont do what some of the things other hobby shops are doing.......
Dont ask me why.......
Remember we spend $$$$ to have fun.....
What a gift card or some types of recogniton would be great too
Because it takes both hobby shop and racers to be successful...
Which means both parties have to respect each other


----------



## JRZ93

oneway1001 said:


> Soon means when i get a chance to stop by......
> I see koopal alot so ill show him how to make the tekin work...
> I dont think ill be there on monday i have other plans at the moment..


Sorry meant that 4toby


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> Interesting. I will have a play. Not see it on both revisions of the software I've run recently. I really hope one day they standardize on both the cable/interface and GUI's used in these ESC's. Personally I think the Tekin interface is very cheesy.


I think all esc do what they think is best for them , However remember this is a business to them it all about making money. There is always going to be something else that is better in the future. You and I will never have the best... It is only short term because new stuff keeps coming out...


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> Soon,yeah when....lol
> Comin monday? Bring ur rc10r5oval want 2take a lookie


Yup I'll be there Jay, for some Left turn action. Can't wait to get the 12th scale out to play. Hopefully there will be enough to run 18R Oval too. That was kinda a blast last time now we seemed to have the cars running well, including Ray's.

I'll bring my 10R5O too.


----------



## oneway1001

JRZ93 said:


> Sorry meant that 4toby


It alright.....
Just was trying to give feedback to what I said.....


----------



## oneway1001

San Watch out for those hot bodies cyclone... They had a set up party last night...... Oh wonder why you werent there.......Calling all cyclones to participate in the next big race not sure when and where but the you tube part 2 will take place....Maybe a month from now.....


----------



## san.

oneway1001 said:


> The Last time I check people who have fun dont put transponders in their cars so what the point. All they do is play. So how r you going to determined the winners hhmmmmmm......
> Plus the local hobby shop is where they go anyway to have fun ..
> All the racers travel......So now what the you saying is that the local hobby shops are going to start having roar events .......
> Yeah right .... Cant wait to see that day lol


I didn't use the word "fun" when I stated my opinion.


----------



## san.

oneway1001 said:


> San Watch out for those hot bodies cyclone... They had a set up party last night...... Oh wonder why you werent there.......Calling all cyclones to participate in the next big race not sure when and where but the you tube part 2 will take place....Maybe a month from now.....


The funniest part about the party (rumor mill), was that the "Ring Master" wasn't even a Cyclone owner...lol :tongue: Hope the affected Cyclones will be able to turn after the setup fest....rofl.  :lol:


----------



## koopal

Toby
what's a good netbook thats around $200-$250?


----------



## Bart Diaz

I picked up an ASUS Eee for around 280.00


----------



## san.

Any netbook that comes with at LEAST 2Gig and can max at 4Gig or greater.


----------



## san.

...of memory (RAM) that is.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Any netbook that comes with at LEAST 2Gig and can max at 4Gig or greater.



Well. I hate to geek out and talk computas...but..To be honest. I don't think of a Netbook as requiring that much RAM, as it really aint supposed to do much, except be network centric, allow easy Surfin and run some Office apps. And of course run your ESC software. What you want is decent battery life and simplicity.

I have a Macbook Pro w/ 4G of RAM to do all my daily work crap, and run a load of apps and VM's. I got a Netbook recently for basically a trackside PC. Has 1G of ram, goes to 2GB if I need to. 

Either the Asus, Acer or HP are all decent and around $250-300. 

I got the Acer, D250 Aspire One. Goes to 2G.Runs Windoz 7 but XP would be fine. After going thru the misery of Vista, XP would be fine.

I'll prolly put a six-cell battery in it at some point, to give me 8-10hrs of battery life. i get 3+ hours with the stock 3cell. 

Thats enuf computa talk for me. Back to RC


----------



## koopal

thanx for the input guys, basically I need something more portable than my laptop & the most important is that I can install the tekin hotwire (v203) & I can take it to the track. I run my TC with the new esc setting (Toby's v203) I think its faster & runs cooler too (temp).

And just got back from xtreme, few turn out  (long weekend maybe?) only 4 1/12 scale only but we got a blast racing 8 mins/heat. On the main me & Tom didn't finish but it was a close race between Chris & Dom.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> thanx for the input guys, basically I need something more portable than my laptop & the most important is that I can install the tekin hotwire (v203) & I can take it to the track. I run my TC with the new esc setting (Toby's v203) I think its faster & runs cooler too (temp).
> 
> And just got back from xtreme, few turn out  (long weekend maybe?) only 4 1/12 scale only but we got a blast racing 8 mins/heat. On the main me & Tom didn't finish but it was a close race between Chris & Dom.


Yup, that was one of mine and Ken Lee's observations with v203, the reduction of heat.


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> The funniest part about the party (rumor mill), was that the "Ring Master" wasn't even a Cyclone owner...lol :tongue: Hope the affected Cyclones will be able to turn after the setup fest....rofl.  :lol:


the ringmaster states that you need not owned a cyclone to set one up
since the drivers knows what he wants on the car....
Set up came from the legend himself you may not know the legend....


----------



## oneway1001

koopal i must have miss you tonight i left before you came......
Hope to see you next week glad the tekin worked out for u....


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Very long post...


Guess you're running Linux, Windows 98SE or XP on these netbooks? 

We're humans and spoil ourselves. Trust me, once you start depending on the netbook for more than just surfing, listening to music and/or watching movies, the O/S will eventually want more circuitry. :tongue: 

Trust me, get yourself a netbook that max's at 4Gb of RAM and if possible multi-core x64 processor. XP is obsolete and Windows 7 is becoming mainstream.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Guess you're running Linux, Windows 98SE or XP on these netbooks?
> 
> We're humans and spoil ourselves. Trust me, once you start depending on the netbook for more than just surfing, listening to music and/or watching movies, the O/S will eventually want more circuitry. :tongue:
> 
> Trust me, get yourself a netbook that max's at 4Gb of RAM and if possible multi-core x64 processor. XP is obsolete and Windows 7 is becoming mainstream.


Dude, you been sniffin that Niftech? 64bit multi-core netbook? Like windoz can multitask anyways ?

Yea, it all comes down to what you want the netbook to do. Like I said in my 'very long post'.
I got me a 'mens' computa for the serious stuff. My netbook is runs windoz, all
I can ask of it is to not blue screen .


----------



## san.

Two I would consider:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834101193
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115660

oneway1001, I hear the legend is a real "Smooth Cat...".


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Dude, you been sniffin that Niftech? 64bit multi-core netbook? Like windoz can multitask anyways ?
> 
> Yea, it all comes down to what you want the netbook to do. Like I said in my 'very long post'.
> I got me a 'mens' computa for the serious stuff. My netbook is runs windoz, all
> I can ask of it is to not blue screen .


lol...Niftech is some good shitz!

Yeah, the new Celeron M is 64bit and dual-core processing capable.


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Toby
> what's a good netbook thats around $200-$250?


There are none! Save your pennies and buy something you will be *able* to use (read above post). :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

One Hour 18r enduro coming soon. 

start assembling your teams.

rules to follow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(headlight may be necessary!)


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> One Hour 18r enduro coming soon.
> 
> start assembling your teams.
> 
> rules to follow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (headlight may be necessary!)


LOL...your kidding right ?


----------



## koopal

Just install v203 on my laptop :woohoo: (wifey did it actually  ) I need a start up setup profile for my GenX 1s 10.5 searching forums but cant find anything. 

btw: Toby, mine got the advance setup.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Just install v203 on my laptop :woohoo: (wifey did it actually  ) I need a start up setup profile for my GenX 1s 10.5 searching forums but cant find anything.
> 
> btw: Toby, mine got the advance setup.


A couple here http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=7

You should ping Ken Lee and see what he's running.


----------



## koopal

Ken Lee, can you hear me now ? 

Still cant find a tekin hotwire v203 setting for WGT 1s 10.5


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Just install v203 on my laptop :woohoo: (wifey did it actually  ) I need a start up setup profile for my GenX 1s 10.5 searching forums but cant find anything.
> 
> btw: Toby, mine got the advance setup.


Oddly enough, booted up the laptop and plugged in my hotwire and I see the Advanced stuff too. not sure why it didn't work last week.


----------



## koopal

thinking of getting Acer 1410-2954 (as per Mr. Santos) lowest price so far is B&H photo for $399 free shipping. What do you think guys 
Thanx


----------



## san.

Mr. Rami, good choice.


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> thinking of getting Acer 1410-2954 (as per Mr. Santos) lowest price so far is B&H photo for $399 free shipping. What do you think guys
> Thanx


i'll be there tmrr, 9the ave and 34th that is>if u want i can pick it up for u


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> i'll be there tmrr, 9the ave and 34th that is>if u want i can pick it up for u


Thanx Jay, its free shipping plus no tax if out of state (NY-NJ)


----------



## tobamiester

Anyone have a Castle Link cable I can borrow (the proprietary connector between ESC and USB) ?


----------



## Bart Diaz

You should have said something last night.


----------



## JRZ93

yeah i got 2. n i second what bart said...lol


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> yeah i got 2. n i second what bart said...lol


I know guys...Just forgot..duh.. Picked up my Mamba pro. Who lives nearest ?


----------



## pumatang

the castle link cable is the same as the tekin hotwire if you have that it will work with the castle link..


----------



## tobamiester

pumatang said:


> the castle link cable is the same as the tekin hotwire if you have that it will work with the castle link..


hmm. tried that. was wondering myself..no dice. (maybe a windows7 / Mamba Max Pro thing)...


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> hmm. tried that. was wondering myself..no dice. (maybe a windows7 / Mamba Max Pro thing)...


Have mamba max pro 1-cell esc on the way.


----------



## san.

Are the Parma's in yet? If not, Jaco Magenta's instead. Thx.


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Have mamba max pro 1-cell esc on the way.


Castle’s High Energy Advanced Timing :thumbsup:


----------



## Bart Diaz

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Have mamba max pro 1-cell esc on the way.


Nice you putting it in your road car?


----------



## JRZ93

Was pondering wat 2put in the 1/12 oval...if tekin is going to be outlawed what bout the novak kinetic or mamba all will have timing/mod features.wat should I get for a 1cell?


----------



## JRZ93

Toby pm me ur fone #please


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> Was pondering wat 2put in the 1/12 oval...if tekin is going to be outlawed what bout the novak kinetic or mamba all will have timing/mod features.wat should I get for a 1cell?


I just dropped a Tekin in my last night...I don't think Chris has formally made any rules for Xtreme. If a track does has restrictions, you can always downgrade to v200. Mamba and Kinetic are kinda big for a 12th scale, but have same Advanced Timing 'magic' anyways so I would go with Tekin.


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> Toby pm me ur fone #please


done.


----------



## Bart Diaz

That all depends on if you want to keep a level playing field I've run a GTB, LRP, and a tekin with 189 programming and all ran the same for me. Have not tried tekin 203 in a race yet.


----------



## tobamiester

Chris needs to state a direction on this one for Xtreme.


----------



## koopal

did some practice run today @ xtreme, v203 is running good with my TC & WGT, but after a few run with the WGT the motor start making noise but still runs the same. Is there a way to rebuild the motor? its a tekin 10.5 maybe to change the bearing inside or something. I raced my WGT 4 times only. I'm always checking the temp. before I put a lot of drag brake on it (manually), when I hooked it up w/ v203 it shows 85 then I lowered it to 40. Is the motor done ? or is there a way to fix it? 

Thanx


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Have mamba max pro 1-cell esc on the way.





san. said:


> Are the Parma's in yet? If not, Jaco Magenta's instead. Thx.


Doesn't seem like the tires will be coming anytime soon. Can I pickup my deposit?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Doesn't seem like the tires will be coming anytime soon. Can I pickup my deposit?


Have some touring tires here. See u later.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Bart Diaz said:


> Nice you putting it in your road car?


I ordered it for stock for the store, don't know if i will use it cause of the cheat mode in it.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

JRZ93 said:


> Was pondering wat 2put in the 1/12 oval...if tekin is going to be outlawed what bout the novak kinetic or mamba all will have timing/mod features.wat should I get for a 1cell?


I am to stay with my novak in my 1/12 oval for now. If i use the tekin it will be for my World GT car.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> I just dropped a Tekin in my last night...I don't think Chris has formally made any rules for Xtreme. If a track does has restrictions, you can always downgrade to v200. Mamba and Kinetic are kinda big for a 12th scale, but have same Advanced Timing 'magic' anyways so I would go with Tekin.


If you are going to use the tekin in 12 scale oval please do not put the new program in the esc, it will not be far to alot of people that run here. Let's keep it fun.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Bart Diaz said:


> That all depends on if you want to keep a level playing field I've run a GTB, LRP, and a tekin with 189 programming and all ran the same for me. Have not tried tekin 203 in a race yet.


I am on the same playing field as Bart. let's not get crazy with the ESC's.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

**** OVAL RACING ****Sunday Jan 24, 2010 @ 2pm

1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po) 
1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval 
1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)

Racing starts at 2:00PM Registration Closes at 1:30pm.


----------



## oneway1001

The last time I check ROAR has no rules on the tekin esc. As a matter of fact they racing winter nats this week and from what i heard they using them...
Only a few drivers really know how to use the software others drivers still testing or shall i say learning...


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> If you are going to use the tekin in 12 scale oval please do not put the new program in the esc, it will not be far to alot of people that run here. Let's keep it fun.


Dont worry, I can't drive so it'll be no advantage to me  
I'm all about fun :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Mr. Ramil, did you pick up the option parts for foam carpet? Just an observation I have made, this new TC you're running hasn't made the A main. You made the A main almost every week with the old car. Were the cars that much different from each other?


----------



## oneway1001

Its never going to be fair there always something that makes one guy faster than the next.....
So just have fun... Running what you have....
Thats my thoughts on things...


----------



## TommyBlazin

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I am on the same playing field as Bart. let's not get crazy with the ESC's.


chris stop hating cause you run the novak, you woudnt be saying that if you ran tekin...lol...:thumbsup:
Get your game tight, coming for you soon!!!ONCE you call me on that new 1c smc 5300 lipo,outboards

tommy m.


----------



## oneway1001

yeah chris stop hating lol
dont complain about what you run if want a tekin buy one....
People buy what they like win or lose it always the driver......
Right Chris 
Besides dont make excuses why you lose


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Mr. Ramil, did you pick up the option parts for foam carpet? Just an observation I have made, this new TC you're running hasn't made the A main. You made the A main almost every week with the old car. Were the cars that much different from each other?


the new TC is better than the old one I think but I guess everybody (1/10 TC drivers) got better except me . dont want to change it, maybe this summer I can go to Jackson & run rubber tires.


----------



## JRZ93

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I am to stay with my novak in my 1/12 oval for now. If i use the tekin it will be for my World GT car.


Which novak is in ur oval?


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> the new TC is better than the old one I think but I guess everybody (1/10 TC drivers) got better except me . dont want to change it, maybe this summer I can go to Jackson & run rubber tires.


I find the BMI foam conversion more durable than the TC prep'd for foam carpet. I broke arms, knuckles, hubs and sway bar joints on the TC and only a servo horn with the BMI. *CoughRubenCough* :freak:

I'm glad you're liking your new TC, just stop babying the car and drive the b1tch like she's "stolen"! ...lol


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

JRZ93 said:


> Which novak is in ur oval?


Novak GTB


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Who is oneway1001? Do you race Oval?


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Who is oneway1001? Do you race Oval?


Yeah i race oval


----------



## koopal

hey! where is everybody? :wave: Only a few turnout again (3-18r, 5-1/12 & 3-1/10)  but Mr. Rubin was on fire last night, he won the 1/12 & 1/10 TC :thumbsup: cant wait to race him again next week.


----------



## koopal

Here is a video of 1/10 main last friday @ xtreme. Rubin-white/red R9, Me-Yellow corvette WGT (my TC brake down) & Racing J-Silver Saleen:


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> hey! where is everybody? :wave: Only a few turnout again (3-18r, 5-1/12 & 3-1/10)  but Mr. Rubin was on fire last night, he won the 1/12 & 1/10 TC :thumbsup: cant wait to race him again next week.


There's been a few trophy and plaque races in the tri-state area for electrics. I've been traveling to them. I will be back to Xtreme once a point series start for the classes I run. Just hope they don't overlap my current schedule. :freak:

Heard your TC broke again, which peaces this time?


----------



## oneway1001

koopal said:


> Here is a video of 1/10 main last friday @ xtreme. Rubin-white/red R9, Me-Yellow corvette WGT (my TC brake down) & Racing J-Silver Saleen:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlu1rFAP998


Nice race guys what other classes do you guys run???
What motor do you guys run???
I have a WGT is anybody running those????
Thanks See You guys one day....


----------



## koopal

oneway1001 said:


> Nice race guys what other classes do you guys run???
> What motor do you guys run???
> I have a WGT is anybody running those????
> Thanks See You guys one day....


Thanx, we run 18r stock, 1/12 1s 13.5, 1/10 TC 2s 13.5
the yellow car on the video is my GenX WGT 1s 10.5 . Will be
running WGT class soon. Me, Toby, AJ & Bearthur got one &
Chris, Dom & Dan will have theirs ready soon also.


----------



## oneway1001

koopal said:


> Thanx, we run 18r stock, 1/12 1s 13.5, 1/10 TC 2s 13.5
> the yellow car on the video is my GenX WGT 1s 10.5 . Will be
> running WGT class soon. Me, Toby, AJ & Bearthur got one &
> Chris, Dom & Dan will have theirs ready soon also.


let me now when the wgt class starts
koopal...
See you soon I hope...
Do you guys plan on running a series or are you currently running one???


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Yes, We need 8 to start but do not need 8 to finish. That was always the way.


we dont run a series right now, as per Mr. Xtreme we need 8. Right now we race for bragging rights only.


----------



## oneway1001

koopal said:


> we dont run a series right now, as per Mr. Xtreme we need 8. Right now we race for bragging rights only. [/QUOTE
> Ill drop buy one of the days probably to check out the shop
> 
> 
> Why 8? What does 8 have to do with a point series.
> By the way how much is it a night?


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> koopal said:
> 
> 
> 
> we dont run a series right now, as per Mr. Xtreme we need 8. Right now we race for bragging rights only. [/QUOTE
> Ill drop buy one of the days probably to check out the shop
> 
> 
> Why 8? What does 8 have to do with a point series.
> By the way how much is it a night?
> 
> 
> 
> $15 first class, $5 for any others after the first class.
Click to expand...


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> oneway1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $15 first class, $5 for any others after the first class.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks what about 8? Still dont understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> tobamiester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks what about 8? Still dont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive Chris wants 8 consistent cars/drivers running in a class to start a points series.
Click to expand...


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> oneway1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beleive Chris wants 8 consistent cars/drivers running in a class to start a points series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what, what does that has to do with a point series??
> But maybe chris has that answer.
> Who is Chris is he the race coordinator or something.
> Oh ok just a thought other places say 4 or more make a class??
> What classes have 8 guys in them.
> How many guys are there now.
Click to expand...


----------



## oneway1001

koopal said:


> we dont run a series right now, as per Mr. Xtreme we need 8. Right now we race for bragging rights only.


Bragging Rights ???
Explain that...
3 Cars and bragging wow...
You always make podium lol
If there was a point series you will be in third lol..


----------



## Bart Diaz

WOW if you need 8 for a point series we should have one for Oval. We get 8 to 12 cars in 1/12 now and it's growing.


----------



## oneway1001

Bart Diaz said:


> WOW if you need 8 for a point series we should have one for Oval. We get 8 to 12 cars in 1/12 now and it's growing.


Yeah that right i did read somewhere oval racing is there..
You guys are getting 8-12 guys..
That sounds like fun too. 
Maybe ill try some oval racing this year...
Its kind of hard with the 2010 schedule that I have in place but maybe 
one of these days.


----------



## Bart Diaz

Where do you run now?


----------



## oneway1001

Bart Diaz said:


> Where do you run now?


I do alot of traveling..
Horsham 
The Gate 
Going to The Track to get a little practice for the NATIONALS in March 
this weekend.
RC Madness

I also want to check out Dirt Runners
I was suppose to be at the Snow Birds but my schedule got Jammed up 
So I just took a break from it all the last Two Month...
really needed to relax...


----------



## Bart Diaz

So you only run roadcourse then? Do you live close to xtreme?


----------



## san.

Isn't this the Xtreme RC *Onroad* forum? Too much oval talk here, it's making dizzy... :freak: 

Here's the Oval link for your convenience:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=272448

Bart, did you race this Sunday at Xtreme? I was confused with the schedule, cause normally Mr. Xtreme alternates weeks with Dirt Runners. Was surprised to see a back to back weekend oval racing.


----------



## Bart Diaz

No I didn't run this weekend, for a bit the weeks were different with DR but they had to skip a week and Chris just can't change when he runs do to his wifes work so now they fall on the same weekends.


----------



## oneway1001

Bart Diaz said:


> No I didn't run this weekend, for a bit the weeks were different with DR but they had to skip a week and Chris just can't change when he runs do to his wifes work so now they fall on the same weekends.


I lived about 45 min from xtreme according to the GPS...
They race on Sunday too ...
So now racing is on Saturday in DR and Sunday at extreme same weekend
That a lot of racing ...
I thought racing was on Friday...
So which day has the most people??
Cause three on friday TC wow where is the crowd at ....
Maybe the snow birds is taking its toll


----------



## Bart Diaz

What class did you run at DR. how did you like it there?


----------



## oneway1001

Bart Diaz said:


> What class did you run at DR. how did you like it there?


havent been yet thinking abotu going next time two weeks from what i heard
im going to run what i have 1/12 and 1/10 maybe my WGT it depends on how it runs this weekend in MD. Still working on that car...

What are the classes you run?? Are they all oval....


----------



## Bart Diaz

Yup all oval the only time I turn right is to past slower cars.


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> Isn't this the Xtreme RC *Onroad* forum? Too much oval talk here, it's making dizzy... :freak:
> 
> Here's the Oval link for your convenience:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=272448
> 
> Bart, did you race this Sunday at Xtreme? I was confused with the schedule, cause normally Mr. Xtreme alternates weeks with Dirt Runners. Was surprised to see a back to back weekend oval racing.


look here going in circles is cool stand on the end and you will be fine...
What do you run san....?????
Are you one of those cars in the b-main because koopal posted the A-main from friday im assumming it was the a main beacuse the red and white car was on fire or was there one main overall???


----------



## Bart Diaz

Oops read the wrong thing.


----------



## oneway1001

Bart Diaz said:


> Yup all oval the only time I turn right is to past slower cars.



Yeah I understand do slower guys move out the way like TC or do they make you pass on your own... Im asking because oval cars carry so much speed and you guys hardly ever slow down.. That must be tough on the eye...


----------



## Bart Diaz

Ya most of the time.


----------



## san.

oneway1001 said:


> look here going in circles is cool stand on the end and you will be fine...
> What do you run san....?????
> Are you one of those cars in the b-main because koopal posted the A-main from friday im assumming it was the a main beacuse the red and white car was on fire or was there one main overall???


I run mostly 4WD electrics road course. Oval is for panzies! 

I haven't been to Xtreme since the Saturday after New Years. I'm an "ok" driver, make the A Main when there's enough to split the mains. I know the guy with the red car, they call him "Rubb'n Ruben". I witnessed why he got that name last week during a race at Mushroom Bowl...lol :tongue:


----------



## Bart Diaz

Oval my be for panzies but it brings in a bigger crowd.


----------



## CHINO34

I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT BUT IF UR CAR IS SLOWER, U SHOULD MOVE TO THE RIGHT LANE (LIKE THE OLD LADIES ON THE STREET) SO U DONT GET HIT!!!!!! 
IM THE CHAMP IN XTREME & MUSHROOM FOR 3 WEEKS STRAIGHT.... NEED SOME GOOD RACERS TO COME DOWN AND TAKE THE CHAMP OUT!!!!!! SO ANY DRIVERS THAT HAVE THE BALLS TO RUN, COME ON DOWN TO XTREME!!!! FRIDAYS @700PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## tobamiester

He's so fast his Caps-Lock is stuck on...


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> He's so fast his Caps-Lock is stuck on...


lololololololololololol
lmfao
There only three drivers from the video good job.....


----------



## san.

Bart Diaz said:


> Oval my be for panzies but it brings in a bigger crowd.


True



CHINO34 said:


> I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT BUT IF UR CAR IS SLOWER, U SHOULD MOVE TO THE RIGHT LANE (LIKE THE OLD LADIES ON THE STREET) SO U DONT GET HIT!!!!!!
> IM THE CHAMP IN XTREME & MUSHROOM FOR 3 WEEKS STRAIGHT.... NEED SOME GOOD RACERS TO COME DOWN AND TAKE THE CHAMP OUT!!!!!! SO ANY DRIVERS THAT HAVE THE BALLS TO RUN, COME ON DOWN TO XTREME!!!! FRIDAYS @700PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


You confuse slow with race ethic and courtesy. There's a difference between me hitting you, and you hitting me. When I hit you, it was after the straight heading into the sweeper. It was a last minute hit and a total accident. Couldn't see the crash in front of me in time. You hitting me, well let's just say you "were nervous". 

Oh, and I replaced your shock cap, you didn't replace my stirring horn...lol :tongue:

Ruben, just remember... Being the fastest down the straight-away doesn't always win races. Calmness, composure and patience helps win races. :thumbsup:

One last thing, when the driver in front of you is in the lead lap...they do not have to move. Wait for them to make a mistake or hold back for the perfect moment to pass them. Only back-markers move to the right... :hat:


----------



## CHINO34

hey San i will see u @ xtreme friday then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lolololololololololololololololololololololol
3 & 5 racers @ xtreme & 16 racers @ mushroom!!!!!! no matter how many still come wit the victory San!!!!!!!!!!! plus Im a rookie!!!!! never ran elect.ric before and also remember the car im runnin i only had it for a month now!!!!!! I have a good pit man (RINGMASTER)!!!! lol


----------



## domracer

Ruben,
What santos does not realize that we spent the time, tweaked your car, geared it properly and you ran an excellent 1/12 feature. 

Like I said friday, i waited for a bobble, and none was to be had. Great driving Friday.

But, I'll actually work on my own car this week, so watch out.


----------



## san.

Sounds like excuses to me...lol I'm in the same boat as you. Got my Cyclone a week or two before you. This is my first touring car and mushroom was my first big race. Was in the TQ spot the first and second rounds with 37 laps under my belt. Then you took me out in the A Main...rofl (all love tho) 

Rumor has it, you paid the lady for lap number "35". :lol:

It's not about victory for me. If you get caught up with that nonsense, you will be dropping classes left and right.


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> Ruben,
> What santos does not realize that we spent the time, tweaked your car, geared it properly and you ran an excellent 1/12 feature.


Huh? What don't I realize? I helped Ruben at Mushroom Bowl between every single round. I know what it takes to setup and maintain a car before and during the race. I'm not sure what you're trying to imply.


----------



## tobamiester

Lets not start the smart a** comments all over the DR thread Mr Caps-Lock. Thats the Novice race you just commented on. 8yrs olds and upwards.


----------



## CHINO34

Thanks Dom For Helping Me With My 12 Scale!!!!! Thanks Also To Santos For Helping Me As Well!!!!! All The Guys Are Great When It Comes To Helping, Just Having Fun When It Comes To Smack Talk!!!!!lol, U Guys Are Too Serious...... Simmer Down Guys!!!! LETS JUST HAVE FUN & RACE!!!!!!


----------



## san.

Yeah, that's the problem with forums. You can't read emotions and body language. 

You're so cute, Ruben. You remind me of my daughter's teddy bear...heheh


----------



## CHINO34

Hopefully Its 6ft, 280lbs & Good Looking!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

CHINO34 said:


> Hopefully Its 6ft, 280lbs & Good Looking!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!


LMAO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

CHINO34 said:


> Hopefully Its 6ft, 280lbs & Good Looking!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## domracer

it's all good. 

btw, who's going to the roar nats in march?


----------



## CHINO34

Lololololololololololololololololololololololololoolololololololol Damn Kid My Twin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## domracer

san. said:


> Huh? What don't I realize? I helped Ruben at Mushroom Bowl between every single round. I know what it takes to setup and maintain a car before and during the race. I'm not sure what you're trying to imply.


I'm implying that ruben drove a good race and he realizes that running on a small track improves your abilities on bigger tracks.


----------



## san.

And I'm suppose assume you're referring to his actual race when you're commenting on your mechanical efforts? :freak: :jest:


----------



## domracer

He really drove a good race, and I can usually keep up even with an inferior car, but not friday. He was truly running well.

I give credit where credit is due.


----------



## domracer

ask ramil to post the 1/12 feature so you can see.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> ask ramil to post the 1/12 feature so you can see.


I cant, I deleted it (Rubens so fast it hurts my eyes watchig it ) But with the right price maybe I can retrieve & post it here.  (I need a cyclone suspension arm & a 13.5 motor)
Ruben, did you see the video I posted? :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## CHINO34

yes I did thanks, hey I got arms if u need them!!!!! Can u post the 12 scale race, call me!!!!


----------



## san.

Ruben, Ramil uses TC arms not Pro4.


----------



## tobamiester

Who's up for some practice Thursday late afternoon/evening ?


----------



## domracer

i'll be there, i have to sort out my 1/12 car in order to keep up with ruben!
actually I am going to practice with my 17.5 set ups to prepare for the nats.


----------



## oneway1001

domracer said:


> i'll be there, i have to sort out my 1/12 car in order to keep up with ruben!
> actually I am going to practice with my 17.5 set ups to prepare for the nats.



You going to the nationals in MD Ill be there too... Im running touring super stock....It going to be crowded I want to go to extreme to get some practice but i heard here only 3-4 guys running touring... Do you run nitro 1/10 ??
The pre worlds are in texas this march im going there as well. March is going to be a crazy....What special events do xtreme have on the schedule for february???
Dont mind coming for a special events at moment...
Keep in touch...
Dom
See you at the nats 
Hopefully i can meet you guys before than so i know who you guys are...
Any other guys going to the nats from xtreme...


----------



## koopal

Sorry Ruben, cant find the video of 1/12 racing last friday  but I found another 1/12 racing @ xtreme & I like this one. :tongue: dont worry you are in this video.


----------



## san.

oneway1001, need info re: nationals. check your Private Messages.


----------



## JRZ93

tobamiester said:


> LMAO!!! :thumbsup:


SMACK IS PART OF RACIN'


----------



## JRZ93

CHINO34 said:


> Hopefully Its 6ft, 280lbs & Good Looking!!!!! Lol!!!!!!!


I DON'T KNOW 'BOUT THE GOOD LOOKIN PART.LOL


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

oneway1001 said:


> The last time I check ROAR has no rules on the tekin esc. As a matter of fact they racing winter nats this week and from what i heard they using them...
> Only a few drivers really know how to use the software others drivers still testing or shall i say learning...


Do you race here? Nobody knows who you are.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Bart Diaz said:


> WOW if you need 8 for a point series we should have one for Oval. We get 8 to 12 cars in 1/12 now and it's growing.


You are right Bart we will start a point series in the next week or two when everyone is done with the new bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Sounds like excuses to me...lol I'm in the same boat as you. Got my Cyclone a week or two before you. This is my first touring car and mushroom was my first big race. Was in the TQ spot the first and second rounds with 37 laps under my belt. Then you took me out in the A Main...rofl (all love tho)
> 
> Rumor has it, you paid the lady for lap number "35". :lol:
> 
> It's not about victory for me. If you get caught up with that nonsense, you will be dropping classes left and right.


I have always told you guys smaller tracks make better drivers. Do you believe me now.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Huh? What don't I realize? I helped Ruben at Mushroom Bowl between every single round. I know what it takes to setup and maintain a car before and during the race. I'm not sure what you're trying to imply.


If this is true, Why do you get madd when I set up a new layout?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


>


L.O.L That's great.:thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> If this is true, Why do you get madd when I set up a new layout?


Because your spot is suppose to be about convenience and comfort. In a nut shell "our home track". Not a place where we have to spend time with setup, get *only 15 minutes* of racing (2 quals, 1 main) and deal with the "on the fly changes".

That's the reason I get frustrated.

Like I've said so many times before..."Keep It Simple".


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Do you race here? Nobody knows who you are.


I was planning on coming but from the look of it, my schedule crazy at the moments with all the other races that r going on...
How ever when you have a special event be sure to post...
Im trying to stop by but im way to busy at the moment... The pictures of the track is cool what r your busiest days... And what lap times r u guys putting up??


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> Because your spot is suppose to be about convenience and comfort. In a nut shell "our home track". Not a place where we have to spend time with setup, get *only 15 minutes* of racing (2 quals, 1 main) and deal with the "on the fly changes".
> 
> That's the reason I get frustrated.
> 
> Like I've said so many times before..."Keep It Simple".


Do you guys have practice days because it look like the race day run time is limited to 15 min cant be true??? Never heard of anything like that...
15$ for 15 min... yeah right dude....


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> Do you guys have practice days because it look like the race day run time is limited to 15 min cant be true??? Never heard of anything like that...
> 15$ for 15 min... yeah right dude....


Yup thats right dude, 1$ a minute. and if you don't use them, they rollover to next week :thumbsup:


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> Yup thats right dude, 1$ a minute. and if you don't use them, they rollover to next week :thumbsup:


Do they have practice days for TC??
Ill be in MD this weekend I wanted to stop by for practice hopefully tonight.


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> Do they have practice days for TC??
> Ill be in MD this weekend I wanted to stop by for practice hopefully tonight.


No specific days for TC practice. 
I would call Chris and see if he has the Road-Course layout setup. As they race Oval monday's, the track often stays in that configuration until he resets it to Road-Course. Also check the website for store hours.


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> No specific days for TC practice.
> I would call Chris and see if he has the Road-Course layout setup. As they race Oval monday's, the track often stays in that configuration until he resets it to Road-Course. Also check the website for store hours.


Thanks ill check the website


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

The track is open all week for practice. San doesn't need practice that is the reason he only runs the two heats and the main only.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

oneway1001 said:


> Thanks ill check the website


The oval is set up till wesnesday. On-road is set up thursday morning cause of my days I am not at the store.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> The track is open all week for practice. San doesn't need practice that is the reason he only runs the two heats and the main only.


Mr. Extreme, sit back for a minute and think about it from a customer's prospective... If we only have Thursday to put in some *"good*" practice time (not enough time between rounds during race day) to test our cars "full strength" and then break, how much time will that give us to get the car ready for the next day? Here's a perfect example...Ramil breaks a Cyclone arm, or Jayson bends an Xray CVD, will they have a car to race on Friday? Very unlikely. 

Maybe change the track to onroad Tuesday night or leave it onroad til Sunday morning? Also, give some thought to running 3 qual's instead of 2. I can share some ideas to make this work, if you're interested.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Mr. Extreme, sit back for a minute and think about it from a customer's prospective... If we only have Thursday to put in some *"good*" practice time (not enough time between rounds during race day) to test our cars "full strength" and then break, how much time will that give us to get the car ready for the next day? Here's a perfect example...Ramil breaks a Cyclone arm, or Jayson bends an Xray CVD, will they have a car to race on Friday? Very unlikely.
> 
> Maybe change the track to onroad Tuesday night or leave it onroad til Sunday morning? Also, give some thought to running 3 qual's instead of 2. I can share some ideas to make this work, if you're interested.


First. I am not here on Tuesday. Wednesday I have my orders to take care of and things to fix. If you are a pro racer you should have a few parts in your box to fix it, like arms, knuckles, steering blocks, hubs and yes a CVD. If you went to hosham you would need them. Plus you race here San and all you do complain about everything. Just don't understand your thinking at times. Sure I'm not alone on this one. Just remember Keep it simple LOL


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Because your spot is suppose to be about convenience and comfort. In a nut shell "our home track". Not a place where we have to spend time with setup, get *only 15 minutes* of racing (2 quals, 1 main) and deal with the "on the fly changes".
> 
> That's the reason I get frustrated.
> 
> Like I've said so many times before..."Keep It Simple".


I like your math skills 2 heats 5 minutes plus 1 main 6 minutes would be 16 minutes not 15 minutes. Simply said.


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I like your math skills 2 heats 5 minutes plus 1 main 6 minutes would be 16 minutes not 15 minutes. Simply said.


You guys r funny...


----------



## oneway1001

Oh I forgot you have pro guys at your track...
San a pro...He must be the guy to beat up there.
San do you run nitro 1/10.
I might know you from nitro...


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Because your spot is suppose to be about convenience and comfort. In a nut shell "our home track". Not a place where we have to spend time with setup, get *only 15 minutes* of racing (2 quals, 1 main) and deal with the "on the fly changes".
> So don't come if u don't like it......lol.....just kidding


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> First. I am not here on Tuesday. Wednesday I have my orders to take care of and things to fix. If you are a pro racer you should have a few parts in your box to fix it, like arms, knuckles, steering blocks, hubs and yes a CVD. If you went to hosham you would need them. Plus you race here San and all you do complain about everything. Just don't understand your thinking at times. Sure I'm not alone on this one. Just remember Keep it simple LOL


Don't focus your energy on me, spend time growing the business and increasing your driver base. Is it common for a hobby/track owner to reply on a forum about their customer's constructive complaints? So let's hear them, what do I complain about?



Mr. Xtreme said:


> I like your math skills 2 heats 5 minutes plus 1 main 6 minutes would be 16 minutes not 15 minutes. Simply said.


Maybe you should've replied with a solution, not correct your customer in public. Doesn't look good. 



JRZ93 said:


> So don't come if u don't like it......lol.....just kidding


You're absolutely correct. Look up the results sheets for the past two or three Fridays on Xtreme's website.

Remember all, this is a public forum and others read these posts. Promoting the store and races is key, not bashing customers.

I was sharing some ideas to help the situation and what do we get? In-store drama being posted on a site that's suppose to advertise and promote the store/track. :freak:


----------



## san.

san. said:


> Here's a perfect example...Ramil breaks a Cyclone arm, or Jayson bends an Xray CVD, will they have a car to race on Friday? Very unlikely.





oneway1001 said:


> Oh I forgot you have pro guys at your track...
> San a pro...He must be the guy to beat up there.
> San do you run nitro 1/10.
> I might know you from nitro...


I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that I'm a pro racer. In the example I gave Mr. Extreme, I referred to some local guys that go to his track every week for the most part. Loyal customers in my eyes, perhaps others don't see it the same way. Maybe Mr. Extreme considered them pro racers?


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> First. I am not here on Tuesday. Wednesday I have my orders to take care of and things to fix. If you are a pro racer you should have a few parts in your box to fix it, like arms, knuckles, steering blocks, hubs and yes a CVD. If you went to hosham you would need them. Plus you race here San and all you do complain about everything. Just don't understand your thinking at times. Sure I'm not alone on this one. Just remember Keep it simple LOL



Read here, who are you sponsored by?????
He referred to you as a pro racer....
Is there anything I can do to become sponsored too....


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Don't focus your energy on me, spend time growing the business and increasing your driver base. Is it common for a hobby/track owner to reply on a forum about their customer's constructive complaints? So let's hear them, what do I complain about?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should've replied with a solution, not correct your customer in public. Doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely correct. Look up the results sheets for the past two or three Fridays on Xtreme's website.
> 
> Remember all, this is a public forum and others read these posts. Promoting the store and races is key, not bashing customers.
> 
> I was sharing some ideas to help the situation and what do we get? In-store drama being posted on a site that's suppose to advertise and promote the store/track. :freak:


Listen,all the drama comes from your typing....discuss your points at the track.you say YOU want to promote the track?.... then stop bashing it.there was no drama til you created it.
you have some good points but if you focus on improving the positives not emphasising the negatives we can all move foward!! Bottom line xtreme is a nice small home track which we can be family,this coming from an offroad driver that's used to 200+ entries at any given sunday.I like the smaller atmosphere were we all have a say.
Remember its not what you say, its HOW you say it!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

See you guys on Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

JRZ93 said:


> Listen,all the drama comes from your typing....discuss your points at the track.you say YOU want to promote the track?.... then stop bashing it.there was no drama til you created it.
> you have some good points but if you focus on improving the positives not emphasising the negatives we can all move foward!! Bottom line xtreme is a nice small home track which we can be family,this coming from an offroad driver that's used to 200+ entries at any given sunday.I like the smaller atmosphere were we all have a say.
> Remember its not what you say, its HOW you say it!!!!!


Don't know who you are, but apparently you think you know me. Please research all my post here on this thread and quote any of the bashing I have posted. Seems like you're polluting and instigating your own premeditated thoughts. Hope you're not a forum troll.


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> Don't know who you are, but apparently you think you know me. Please research all my post here on this thread and quote any of the bashing I have posted. Seems like you're polluting and instigating your own premeditated thoughts. Hope you're not a forum troll.


What is a forum troll???
Never heard that before...
New to ME.....
I think im going to like it here when i get there....
You guys are funny...


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Don't know who you are, but apparently you think you know me. Please research all my post here on this thread and quote any of the bashing I have posted. Seems like you're polluting and instigating your own premeditated thoughts. Hope you're not a forum troll.


who you calling a troll? I don't claim to "know' anyone, but I do know I'm a foot taller than you, and I'm already short!!!! .....LMAO
nah bro.... this is Jay
I'm just saying there are better ways to go about getting your point across, i go on this forum for info on n2c what's going on.My offroad friends n i go on RCtech cause hobbytalk became too much smack talk n i hate to see it happen again....so with that said ..lets work to resolve issues not talk [email protected]# about a track that could use support. This is a hobby above all and not to speak for anyone else but i do it to have fun n the competition is part of that as well
"can't we all just get along?"


----------



## koopal

its time to relax & watch another video :tongue::lol::jest::hat::freak:


----------



## radsnappy

man ,we dont have all this [email protected]#$%*t on monday withe 15 oval racers it must be you roacourse guys, oh and this is ray and im about a foot and a half taller than you  haha , guys you should be promoting a local track like this so we all dont have to drive hours to play with our toys!!! and your right a shop owner should not get into a confrontation on a public site nor be antagonized by his patrons on it either
just my 2 cents:thumbsup:


----------



## san.

lol...wassup Ray? Yeah, OnRoad guyz are nutz, you know how we do! Was good seeing you at DR this past week, assuming you're the Ray I think you are.


----------



## JRZ93

thanx for the vids ramil where did u get the camera holder?


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> thanx for the vids ramil where did u get the camera holder?


Your welcome Sir, Its called a gorillapod i got it from a camera store in NYC (31st & 5th.)


----------



## koopal

A training video for marshall/corner. (do's & dont's)

1.do marshall 2 cars @ the same time.(Diata)

2.dont kick a car.(San)

3.dont step on other car. (Bea)


----------



## san.

Lol!!!


----------



## CHINO34

Hey Lets Stop The Bull Crap, We Are All Family Here At Xtreme..... We All Get Along, All Drivers Are Great Guys..... So Lets Change The Chapter & Move On From Here!!!!! P.S. KOOPAL WRONG VIDEO TO POST... SO CHRIS CAN SEE I BEAT HIM FAIR SQUARE IN THE MAIN!!!!!!! PLUS THIS IS THE RACE U WERE LEADING, THE ONE IM NOT IN..(LOL)


----------



## domracer

found this on the rctech forum for sunday's horsham slowbirds race. Is this our Ramil racing world gt?




Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Edison NJ
Posts: 1,141 
Trader Rating: 22 (100%+) World GT 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WORLD GT Single cell 13.5 JACO/CRC spec tires

1. Fred Perkins
2. Rui Goncalves
3. Barry Loften ?
4. AJ
5. Ramil
6. Hollywood TC5
7. Alex Valdes
8. iknowjoe.
9. Ralph M.
10. ???
11. ???

Anybody else wanna join? If you have a car collecting dust, lend it out to someone who can put it to use. 
__________________
Rui Goncalves
Jackson RC--Horsham RC--Blue Diamond--
Have you checked your droop today?


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> found this on the rctech forum for sunday's horsham slowbirds race. Is this our Ramil racing world gt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: Edison NJ
> Posts: 1,141
> Trader Rating: 22 (100%+) World GT
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> WORLD GT Single cell 13.5 JACO/CRC spec tires
> 
> 1. Fred Perkins
> 2. Rui Goncalves
> 3. Barry Loften ?
> 4. AJ
> 5. Ramil
> 6. Hollywood TC5
> 7. Alex Valdes
> 8. iknowjoe.
> 9. Ralph M.
> 10. ???
> 11. ???
> 
> Anybody else wanna join? If you have a car collecting dust, lend it out to someone who can put it to use.
> __________________
> Rui Goncalves
> Jackson RC--Horsham RC--Blue Diamond--
> Have you checked your droop today?


I've been watching the posts this week. I beleive it is. Go Ramil!


----------



## koopal

Its not me, maybe somebody put my name or we got the same name. When is the Slowbird? is anybody going? can i carpool?


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> Your welcome Sir, Its called a gorillapod i got it from a camera store in NYC (31st & 5th.)


Cool that's my area! where
Willohbys?


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Its not me, maybe somebody put my name or we got the same name. When is the Slowbird? is anybody going? can i carpool?


Guess you fell and bumped your head. I'll call you tonight, you can always car pool with me or Ruben. And yes, after speaking to you on Tues, Rui went ahead and listed your name. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Its not me, maybe somebody put my name or we got the same name. When is the Slowbird? is anybody going? can i carpool?


You been sniffing San's Niftech again ? :freak:


----------



## san.

Oh Ramil, I spoke to Ken Lee. He can't wait to see you this Sunday at Slowbirds. I don't want to ask... :freak: :jest:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

That's Good to see everyone here are friends again.


----------



## JRZ93

So if your all going sunday is anybody coming to xtreme friday?


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> Cool that's my area! where
> Willohbys?


yes sir, Jay can I ask you a favor? i need a remote for that camera. Its a kodak Zi8, been checking the kodak & b&h photo website & its always out of stock, maybe if you got spare time can you pls check in your area. Its around $10.00. I'll pay you friday @ xtreme.
Thanx


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Just to let you guys know I took a big chance on this track so that we could have a local place to go and not have to drive 1-2 Hours plus to have fun. The track is not cheap around here with the price of rent, an extra 2000 sf Things are very tight here the last few months. Turnouts have been down. Just makes me think twice about keeping the track here at times when I don't have support from some of my local guys. Just keep this in mind. 

Thanks Chris


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> yes sir, Jay can I ask you a favor? i need a remote for that camera. Its a kodak Zi8, been checking the kodak & b&h photo website & its always out of stock, maybe if you got spare time can you pls check in your area. Its around $10.00. I'll pay you friday @ xtreme.
> Thanx


Sure n pm ur fone #


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> So if your all going sunday is anybody coming to xtreme friday?


I'm racing friday, need to challenge the current champ.


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> You been sniffing San's Niftech again ? :freak:


Mmmm.....Niftech, good!  
Toby are you racing this friday?


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Mmmm.....Niftech, good!
> Toby are you racing this friday?


Sorry, that race is 'Not covered under my Contract' hahahaha ..No sadly I can't


----------



## domracer

I will be running friday 1/12 and 1/18.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> I will be running friday 1/12 and 1/18.


Thats good sir, i need help w/ my 1/12. I need to keep up with you & Ruben :thumbsup: & Tekin send me an RA# for my 10.5 motor, they said try to hook it up first to another ESC just to make sure.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Just to let you guys know I took a big chance on this track so that we could have a local place to go and not have to drive 1-2 Hours plus to have fun. The track is not cheap around here with the price of rent, an extra 2000 sf Things are very tight here the last few months. Turnouts have been down. Just makes me think twice about keeping the track here at times when I don't have support from some of my local guys. Just keep this in mind.
> 
> Thanks Chris





Sam Walton founder Wal-Stores Inc said:


> There is only one boss. The customer. And he can fire everybody in the company from the chairman on down, simply by spending his money somewhere else.


Chris, this has to be one of the most truthful quotes I've ever read. Let us help you bring some good road course racing back to the store this Winter. Ex: Point Series, One Day Special Event, Gift Cert Race, etc.

Give AJ or Bea a call, they have some good ideas as well. Mind you, lots of racers are going out doors very soon.


----------



## koopal

this is the most truthful quotes ever........
:lol::jest::tongue::wave:


----------



## san.

ROFL...."That's it, I'm workie!" "Don't bother me here, I'm playing my iPod." "It's a peace of shit."...LOL!


----------



## GOT RIP

I'm in north western NJ what classes do you run?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

GOT RIP said:


> I'm in north western NJ what classes do you run?


We run 18R Stock, 1/12 Single cell 13.5, World GT Single Cell 10.5 

You can also go to my website: xtremercaddicts.com and hit the calander for more info, classes etc.


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We run 18R Stock, 1/12 Single cell 13.5, World GT Single Cell 10.5
> 
> You can also go to my website: xtremercaddicts.com and hit the calander for more info, classes etc.


What happen to 1/10 TC ???
When I get back from MD me and five guys was planning on coming by...
But if you guys do not run 1/10 TC i will make other arrangements..
Thanks How many guys do you have for WGT?


----------



## koopal

CHINO34 said:


> yes I did thanks, hey I got arms if u need them!!!!! Can u post the 12 scale race, call me!!!!


Here you go Ruben, can you show this to Racing Jay.  Tell him his in youtube.


----------



## CHINO34

Thanks Koopal, Hey What Camera Is That, I Like That Camera, Hey Mr Xtreme I Think I Lead Throught Out The Whole Race!(lol) Hey Defending Champ Is Going To Try To Race Friday. Im Working 12pm To 8pm Ok!!!!!


----------



## TommyBlazin

oneway1001 said:


> What happen to 1/10 TC ???
> When I get back from MD me and five guys was planning on coming by...
> But if you guys do not run 1/10 TC i will make other arrangements..
> Thanks How many guys do you have for WGT?


yes touring also, and if ur bringing 5 people, thats a class in its own..


----------



## oneway1001

TommyBlazin said:


> yes touring also, and if ur bringing 5 people, thats a class in its own..


Ok thanks hope the local guys come out especially since the track is asking for the local guys for support....
With out them the track will die seen that to many times but the tracks i go to get 20-30 guys a week... 
How come the local dont support the track.
I asked because my guys travel alot to trophy races and we can not support the local track everyweek...

Sorry about that...
See you guys next week
Maybe you could call the local to let them know we coming to knock out all your champions. 

All Classes will be dominated by us...


However Team ONEWAY is on the way not to sound funny or anything but this year we will be taken out all the local drivers ....

It is our TEAM Goal lol


----------



## domracer

I guess team one way doesn't need any practice, only the dedicated locals showed up for practice on thursday. 

And they showed lots of progress in lower lap times!


----------



## domracer

Tommy, it was good seeing you run yesterday. We need all of the support of the 1/8th community during the winter months. A small track definitely keeps your reflexes in check.


----------



## domracer

oneway1001 said:


> Ok thanks hope the local guys come out especially since the track is asking for the local guys for support....
> With out them the track will die seen that to many times but the tracks i go to get 20-30 guys a week...
> How come the local dont support the track.
> I asked because my guys travel alot to trophy races and we can not support the local track everyweek...
> 
> Sorry about that...
> See you guys next week
> Maybe you could call the local to let them know we coming to knock out all your champions.
> 
> All Classes will be dominated by us...
> 
> 
> However Team ONEWAY is on the way not to sound funny or anything but this year we will be taken out all the local drivers ....
> 
> It is our TEAM Goal lol


let us know when you come down, i'll dust off my schumacher mi 3.5


----------



## domracer

Wait, what's this, Mushroom Bowl is changing their layout? Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!


One more note, the layout is going to be changed Friday night/Saturday morning. Everyone will be running the layout for the FIRST TIME on Saturday. 

It will have an open ~85' back straight . 

Heaven forbid somebody changes their track layout, what about those racers who depend on their setups? oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneway1001

domracer said:


> I guess team one way doesn't need any practice, only the dedicated locals showed up for practice on thursday.
> 
> And they showed lots of progress in lower lap times!



We made plans to peactice during the quals... We pack the heats therefore we as a team will always win... That teamwork how strong is your team...
I checked the results four in a main... We taking all four spot if there a bump we owned that too...

Tell the locals I hope they ready...


----------



## oneway1001

domracer said:


> Wait, what's this, Mushroom Bowl is changing their layout? Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> One more note, the layout is going to be changed Friday night/Saturday morning. Everyone will be running the layout for the FIRST TIME on Saturday.
> 
> It will have an open ~85' back straight .
> 
> Heaven forbid somebody changes their track layout, what about those racers who depend on their setups? oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know right....
That why we travel all over the east coast so we can learn set up...
We learn set up pretty quick because every track is actually the same but the straight could be longer and traction can be different but staying with the same track teaching people if the set up changes are working because the time are going down...That a reason i like nitro because the track is permanent and you just copy where you left off the last time you were there...


----------



## oneway1001

oneway1001 said:


> I know right....
> That why we travel all over the east coast so we can learn set up...
> We learn set up pretty quick because every track is actually the same but the straight could be longer and traction can be different but staying with the same track teaching people if the set up changes are working because the time are going down...That a reason i like nitro because the track is permanent and you just copy where you left off the last time you were there...


By the way what the deal with mushroom bowl....
Is there a race there???
Are you guys sending your team???
I will be in MD this weekend hope the weather holds out for us...


----------



## Bart Diaz

Damb when are these guys coming I might come and watch. They talk a good game I guess we'll see how they play.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

oneway1001 said:


> What happen to 1/10 TC ???
> When I get back from MD me and five guys was planning on coming by...
> But if you guys do not run 1/10 TC i will make other arrangements..
> Thanks How many guys do you have for WGT?


Sorry and 1/10 touring car


----------



## oneway1001

I was looking at your results..
I notice Diatta Collymore, AJ and Bearthur.

I know these guys from everywhere...
You have a good group right there...
I need to keep my mouth shut now...Sorry about the previous posts.
Dont take it personal 
I raced with you guys plenty of times 
Are you The TEAM XTREME guys 
Be nice to get the battle going...This 1/10 TC was always a battle..
Wait till NITRO start back...
I trying my hardest to race you guys indoor before we go out side 
Please let me know if that will be possible...
Maybe loosers may have to pay for the race...of the winning team...
Mr. Xtreme do you have any ideas...


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Sorry and 1/10 touring car


How many guys have WGT...
You know we race them in Jackson too...


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> Wait, what's this, Mushroom Bowl is changing their layout? Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> One more note, the layout is going to be changed Friday night/Saturday morning. Everyone will be running the layout for the FIRST TIME on Saturday.
> 
> It will have an open ~85' back straight .
> 
> Heaven forbid somebody changes their track layout, what about those racers who depend on their setups? oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I do sense a level of sarcasm, but you "obviously" forgot to mention that they will open at 10AM and racing starts at 5PM. Giving those time to dial their cars in. You also forgot to mention that this is a Trophy Race and worth our time.  :thumbsup: :freak:

Luv ya Dom!


----------



## san.

Ramil, Toby, Ruben and everyone else that runs 1/10 at Xtreme... Sorry can't make this week. Taking my son out for his birthday tonight. If you guys are running next Friday, I will come up. Have fun all and we (Xtreme Team) will try and make y'all proud tomorrow at the Bowl Trophy Race.

Wait, I never got an Xtreme T-Shirt. I will see if AJ and Bea's will fit me...hehe


----------



## oneway1001

san. said:


> I do sense a level of sarcasm, but you "obviously" forgot to mention that they will open at 10AM and racing starts at 5PM. Giving those time to dial their cars in. You also forgot to mention that this is a Trophy Race and worth our time.  :thumbsup: :freak:
> 
> Luv ya Dom!


I sense the fact that TEAM XTREAM Drivers do not have any trophies lololol
However I know AJ, Bearthur, and Diatta do because I raced with them...
They are pretty good drivers from what i seen...

I also know they go to plenty of trophy races so the chances are they will
earned them...Like all say we race for bragging rights, trophies just help people remember better....

What the problem with a trophy race....
Look like the guys in here really want a trophy race from the sense of things...

Micro Nats next weekend trophies will be there
Off Road nats end of march...
1/10 nats end of march
Pre world begging of march...

Lots of trpohies and good drivers there....
Just wish I didnt have to travel all the time but hey that the way it ....

Sorry Guys maybe we can all go to the Nats in MD if you good you may win something...


----------



## san.

Every new race location we visit is considered a "new layout" in our eyes. It's the challenge we're always going to face during our travels. I'm not sure what Dom's point was since my issue was with our "home track", not tracks I won't frequent.  Unless the track is permanent, as OneWay1001 stated in one of his/her post. Sorry, don't know if you're a dude or dudette.


----------



## san.

I agree with Jay, why are people still posting about the negative and not the positive?

Now now Dom.


----------



## Bart Diaz

That might be kind of hard since you won't give up your name.


----------



## san.

My name is Santos Colon. 

I think everyone on this (Road Course) thread knows who I am...hehe


----------



## oneway1001

San You right because TEAM ONEWAY going to destroy you guys especially 
if you guys are running on the track for the first time....
SHHHHHHHH. Dont tell AJ or Diatta this lollolol
They get dialed in pretty quickly I seen that in action...
How long you been running 1/10 and what car do you owned...
Do you run nitro too...
Do xtreme have a on road nitro track ???


----------



## domracer

I'll be positive. Xtreme RC is probably one of the best, smoothest carpet surfaces to race on .There are no bumps, no floor imperfections, and quick rail boards that are actually more forgiving than wood. 

The pit space is ample and comfortable, the driver stand is fine, plenty of power in the pit area, a wall full of spare parts for associated, crc and hpi cars( a rarety in any track lately), a good tire selection, plenty of bodies to choose from, and refreshments. 

Yes I know the track is not huge, but it is competitive and has 8' lanes. We are adding corner dots to make the track more challenging. And besides, where else can you practice during the week? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bart Diaz

Not you san the other guy


----------



## oneway1001

domracer said:


> I'll be positive. Xtreme RC is probably one of the best, smoothest carpet surfaces to race on .There are no bumps, no floor imperfections, and quick rail boards that are actually more forgiving than wood.
> 
> The pit space is ample and comfortable, the driver stand is fine, plenty of power in the pit area, a wall full of spare parts for associated, crc and hpi cars( a rarety in any track lately), a good tire selection, plenty of bodies to choose from, and refreshments.
> 
> Yes I know the track is not huge, but it is competitive and has 8' lanes. We are adding corner dots to make the track more challenging. And besides, where else can you practice during the week? :thumbsup:


That cool I seen the videos.You still owed that 1/10 you been around a while huh..I remember that car...


----------



## domracer

Who's in for tonight? 
I found the problem with my gen-xl last night about 11:00pm, so watch out!

Ramil,

make sure you have mageta tires on rear of car, black compound on front. Stagger front to rear 3mm.


----------



## koopal

Mr Dom,
I got magenta front/rear, I need help with the toe/camber. 
Stagger: I dont know what is it, I cant even spell it :tongue:


----------



## domracer

front tire should be 3mm smaller diameter than rear tire. I have camber tool if you need, i think chris has them on the wall, they are relatively cheap and very necessary.

I will take a look at the car tonight.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Dom sir,

Thanx, what time are you going @ xtreme?


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Ramil, Toby, Ruben and everyone else that runs 1/10 at Xtreme... Sorry can't make this week. Taking my son out for his birthday tonight. If you guys are running next Friday, I will come up. Have fun all and we (Xtreme Team) will try and make y'all proud tomorrow at the Bowl Trophy Race.
> 
> Wait, I never got an Xtreme T-Shirt. I will see if AJ and Bea's will fit me...hehe


Mr. Santos Colon,
Happy Birthday! Santos jr. :hat: get him a 1/12 scale, a WGT & a TC so he can race with us. :wave:


----------



## domracer

I should be there around 5:30. 
I'll have chris order pizza.


----------



## TommyBlazin

oneway ..what is your name? u seem to know of others, and ive been known to run on a track or two...definatlly post when you guys are coming, that is a race i definatlly wont miss...DOM.. good seeing u to man, couldnt race tonight, had to watch kids, BUT my car was ON FIRE earlier today, had chris talking stratagy..LOL...pro-racer style stratagy that is...be there tomorrow to finish putting the icing on the cake..car is 5 batt's in, but after today ....status quo is READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## domracer

Tommy, you missed a great turnout. 8 18r, 4 1/12. The vibe was great and lots of new,interested faces showed up to check out the action. The 18r races were the best of the evening. 

Chris has his 1/12th hooked up and, as usual,I readjusted Ramil's 1/12 car and it was faster than mine! 

Next week we are having a junior novice class so bring out the kids. Rumor has is that the winner will get free pizza! It was suggested that the junior novice racers will run earlier( 6-6:30pm) in order to attract more beginners. I am even bringing my son with an 18r. So bring out your 1/18th car or truck, buggys!


----------



## koopal

Friday's race report:

As per Mr. Dom posted the 18r guys are back. Mr. xtreme rules the 18r & 1/12scale. Dom's 18r was blasting the first 2 heats but on the A main he got some mechanical trouble w/ it. On the 1/12 it was Chris all the way,my car cant keep up w/ his, while Jay & Dom are having problem w/ their cars. 1/10 its only me & Jay. 

B main 18r





A main 18r





1/12 main


----------



## JRZ93

Yeah I got a trophy for the kids,mine is only 4months old but getting ready.lol
Btw ramil got the compound n dom motorama is in 3weeks.next week superbowl,2weeks valentines n 3weeks motorama!!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Tommy, you missed a great turnout. 8 18r, 4 1/12. The vibe was great and lots of new,interested faces showed up to check out the action. The 18r races were the best of the evening.
> 
> Chris has his 1/12th hooked up and, as usual,I readjusted Ramil's 1/12 car and it was faster than mine!
> 
> Next week we are having a junior novice class so bring out the kids. Rumor has is that the winner will get free pizza! It was suggested that the junior novice racers will run earlier( 6-6:30pm) in order to attract more beginners. I am even bringing my son with an 18r. So bring out your 1/18th car or truck, buggys!


Nice guys. Glad the 18R's and 12th scale is picking up again. I'll work on the wife this week. I told Lucas about Novice and he seemed pretty excited to come run his 18R. Maybe I can get a special 'exception' written into my 'racing contract' when running with my son :dude:


----------



## koopal

Hello! so quiet around here. Where is everybody? 

Santos/ Ruben: what happen @ mushroom bowl & Slowbird ? 

Dom: i'll send my 10.5 motor back to tekin tom. Its under warranty still (under 120days). 

Tim: how are you? hope everything is fine. If you read this, send me a pm


----------



## koopal

1/10 racing: AJ, Santos, Ruben, Me, Racing J


----------



## domracer

Congrats to Ruben and Santos for making the 13.5 foam a main at the slowbirds. Also great job by Diatta for winning the a main by a significant margin.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Thanks for the vid's Ramil they look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Dom, there were no mains per se at Slowbirds not enough in that particular class. Foam TC's is not the norm' there. Ruben's motor overheated and I broke after about the 16th lap. Racin' Jason did take 3rd.

AJ, Ruben and myself did make the Amain at Mushroom's Trophy Race. With AJ taking 1st place. Ruben and I taking 4th and 5th. There were 3 Mains of foam TC's at Mushroom.

edited: I was in the 2nd place spot at Slowbirds before I was "Amador'd"...lol


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Dom, there were no mains at Slowbirds not enough in that particular class. Foam TC's is not the norm' there. Ruben's motor overheated and I broke after about the 16th lap. Racin' Jason did take 3rd.
> 
> AJ, Ruben and myself did make the Amain at Mushroom's Trophy Race. With AJ taking 1st place. Ruben and I taking 4th and 5th. There were 3 Mains of foam TC's at Mushroom.


Way to go team xtreme!!!!


----------



## domracer

One hour enduro for 18r info coming this week.


----------



## oneway1001

Congrat To All Racers This weekend...


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Way to go Team Xtreme :thumbsup:


----------



## oneway1001

domracer said:


> One hour enduro for 18r info coming this week.


Is this one of your special events....It good to see you responded to your 
local demand....Guys here come the trophies you ask for.....


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Oneway1001, Do you have a name? Where are you from? Or are you a little boy playing on the forums.


----------



## domracer

oval tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i think chris might change the layout. oh no.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> oval tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i think chris might change the layout. oh no.


:woohoo: 
Chris gonna put a right turn :tongue:


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Thanks for the vid's Ramil they look great. :thumbsup:


You welcome sir, i need a good spot to put the camera to see the whole track.


----------



## JRZ93

Ramil u get my msg? If b&h got it I can pick it up n dice at willoughbys on the remote


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> Ramil u get my msg? If b&h got it I can pick it up n dice at willoughbys on the remote


thanx Jay, yeah i got your msg, sorry cant reply on my phone dont have text message plan. Still out of stock @ B&H.


----------



## JRZ93

Sorry then I won't txt u if it cost u $


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Dom, there were no mains per se at Slowbirds not enough in that particular class. Foam TC's is not the norm' there. Ruben's motor overheated and I broke after about the 16th lap. Racin' Jason did take 3rd.
> 
> AJ, Ruben and myself did make the Amain at Mushroom's Trophy Race. With AJ taking 1st place. Ruben and I taking 4th and 5th. There were 3 Mains of foam TC's at Mushroom.
> 
> edited: I was in the 2nd place spot at Slowbirds before I was "Amador'd"...lol


congratz: team xtreme :thumbsup: maybe next time i can come  ll.l,


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> Sorry then I won't txt u if it cost u $


no, you can text me. incoming is free i get charge when i replied or send text msg. 
thanx


----------



## Bart Diaz

Just to let you guys know Marshalls Hilltop Hobbies in Honesdale PA is having there Cabin Fever race Feb. 27th & 28th. They are running both Oval and Roadcourse this year the races start at 12:00 on both days, they run two heats on Saturday and one heat and the mains on Sunday.


The hotel is called the central house 1-570-729-7411 and is about a half a mile from the track.


----------



## domracer

Excellent oval turnout last night!

Ruben was checking it out for future plans!


----------



## oneway1001

Are you guys running anything other than 18r on friday...
I was there last night for a minute track look good...
Plus there were quite a few poeple there for oval racing...
See you guys friday


----------



## domracer

Friday night is good for 18r, 1/12, touring cars, and world gt. The most consistant classes are 18r and 1/12.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

oneway1001 said:


> Are you guys running anything other than 18r on friday...
> I was there last night for a minute track look good...
> Plus there were quite a few poeple there for oval racing...
> See you guys friday


This Friday it looks like all the touring cars guys will be back as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneway1001

Mr. Xtreme said:


> This Friday it looks like all the touring cars guys will be back as well. :thumbsup:


You know if aj and bearthur going to be there this week???


----------



## domracer

Only if Chris changes the layout


----------



## oneway1001

domracer said:


> Only if Chris changes the layout


What wrong with the layout...I've seen the video look good to me...


----------



## oneway1001

I dont have aj or bearthur number but im sure they will come if you ask them.
Wish I could have went to mushroom bowl heard they dominated the A-Main.

Go TEAM Xtreme.


----------



## domracer

san. 
Tech Regular




Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: Union County, NJ
Posts: 276 
Trader Rating: 7 (100%+) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For road course, are you running any 1:18 TC (Xray M18), 1:18 Rally (AE 18R) or 1:10 TC Foam classes? If so, I'm in! 
__________________
Hot Bodies D8/T
Hot Bodies Cyclone TC
Airtronics M11X
http://www.trax70.com 


Xtreme has these classes!!!!!


----------



## oneway1001

Every where has those classes however its the number of guys that makes it fun to race with.....
I looked at track 70 too...
How many 1/10 TC are they expecting.
The more the better,but thats my interpretation
How many 1/10 were there on Friday.....
How many locals were there running 1/10 TC
You cant count guys like AJ and Beathur because they travel to the trophy races. But I hope i can see them this week...
I seen that name san before cant remember where but i did.


----------



## san.

Xtreme might have those classes, but I feel it's not a place for me. Chris made that clear a few pages back. They are a bunch of great guys at Xtreme and I'm sure others will feel right at home. I strongly recommend anyone reading this thread to visit Xtreme. You will have a blast!

Dom, you're not stalking me, are you?


----------



## san.

oneway1001 said:


> Every where has those classes however its the number of guys that makes it fun to race with.....
> I looked at track 70 too...
> How many 1/10 TC are they expecting.
> The more the better,but thats my interpretation
> How many 1/10 were there on Friday.....
> How many locals were there running 1/10 TC
> You cant count guys like AJ and Beathur because they travel to the trophy races. But I hope i can see them this week...
> I seen that name san before cant remember where but i did.


I tagged along with AJ, Beathur, Ruben and Jayson the last 3 or 4 weeks in our search for Trophy domination. :dude: :tongue:

That's probably where you've seen my name.

Once Xtreme announces a Trophy or Point Series, I will try and make them. Hope to catch you there, "Mr. National's Guy". Why do you roam this thread anyways and what's up with your obsession with AJ and Bearthur? You're freaking me out. :freak:


----------



## san.

I think I know who oneway1001 is...Dorian Tisdale!? *evil grin*

He came to Xtreme once or twice and ran his Xray TC Foam and never came back.


----------



## GOT RIP

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We run 18R Stock, 1/12 Single cell 13.5, World GT Single Cell 10.5
> 
> You can also go to my website: xtremercaddicts.com and hit the calander for more info, classes etc.


Thanks might have to come down and check it out.


----------



## GOT RIP

It sounds like this oneway guy is one of those guys trying to mix up the pot. Or some Bi#$h just trying to make trouble.


----------



## Bart Diaz

OUCH!!! I've seen it before he might be right.


----------



## JRZ93

im interested in running 1/18 tc as well have 2 of em.so run em if u got em


----------



## JRZ93

if anyone is looking for brand new 13.5 system pm me...mmmm dan?????


----------



## oneway1001

Just make sure you guys are ready when i take over your little party
I never called any of you guys names but i guessed that the class that you guys have...
I dont know you all...
But I can tell that you dont travel because when i look at the names dont know half of you...
I see your names in the results in the A main 
Hope you make the a main in MD in march 25-28.
I know i will I do every year...No matter where I go...Can you say that 
See you guys I hope in MD in the A main and I dont mean in sportsman


----------



## oneway1001

JRZ93 said:


> if anyone is looking for brand new 13.5 system pm me...mmmm dan?????


Which one is it and how much?


----------



## JRZ93

oneway1001 said:


> Which one is it and how much?


pm me


----------



## Bart Diaz

Dude!! just stop running your mouth go down and race already. WTF


----------



## oneway1001

Bart Diaz said:


> Dude!! just stop running your mouth go down and race already. WTF


with who????
there are no 1/10 tc there do you have one 
race for pinks dude


----------



## tobamiester

Bart Diaz said:


> Dude!! just stop running your mouth go down and race already. WTF


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINO34

YEAH COME DOWN!!!! WE GOT SOME COMP FOR U @ XTREME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Xtreme might have those classes, but I feel it's not a place for me. Chris made that clear a few pages back. They are a bunch of great guys at Xtreme and I'm sure others will feel right at home. I strongly recommend anyone reading this thread to visit Xtreme. You will have a blast!
> 
> Dom, you're not stalking me, are you?


Why wouldn't I what you to race here. We where only breaking each others balls. Don't take it personal. See you on friday.


----------



## radsnappy

oneway1001 said:


> with who????
> there are no 1/10 tc there do you have one
> race for pinks dude


this guy talks alot of s$%^& for someone who never comes to the track , and we all know if your such a great driver you own more than one car , 1/10 tc , bring down some of your other stuff or shut up !!!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Bart Diaz

oneway1001 said:


> with who????
> there are no 1/10 tc there do you have one
> race for pinks dude


I don't run onroad, I run oval it's alot bigger.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Just to let all you guys know we are having a drivers meeting this Friday night. I would like to start a point series but do not know what class to run. Just need a little help on this one. After we all agree on the class this Friday we will start the series on Feb 12, 2010. It will go for 5-Weeks with one drop week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

This guy oneway1001 sure talks alot. Maybe he can't race cause it's past his bed time. LOL


----------



## CHINO34

*Good Thing!!!*

NOW WE NEED TO GET SOME OF THE OVAL GUYS TO RACE ROAD & ROAD GUYS TO OVAL.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Just to let all you guys know we are having a drivers meeting this Friday night. I would like to start a point series but do not know what class to run. Just need a little help on this one. After we all agree on the class this Friday we will start the series on Feb 12, 2010. It will go for 5-Weeks with one drop week. :thumbsup:


Ill be there somewhere around 7pm..
Maybe we can vote on what class to run the first point series.
We could vote at the end of every point series...
Just a thought.
See You Later Chris


----------



## san.

I'm coming up for the driver's meeting, but can't stay to race. I have one question... Do we really need to race all possible road coarse vehicles on Friday's only? Maybe split micro's and larger scales into two separate days? Was speaking to AJ about this as well.

I can run micro's with my kids on Saturdays. Maybe run classes for the adults on Fridays? Ex: Pan's, WGT and larger TC's


----------



## JRZ93

That aint a bad idea but some people,like myself, can't run saturdays
Anyone interested in running 1/18scale mod,xray etc?...santos?
I got 2 and one will get rid off real cheap


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> I'm coming up for the driver's meeting, but can't stay to race. I have one question... Do we really need to race all possible road coarse vehicles on Friday's only? Maybe split micro's and larger scales into two separate days? Was speaking to AJ about this as well.
> 
> I can run micro's with my kids on Saturdays. Maybe run classes for the adults on Fridays? Ex: Pan's, WGT and larger TC's


Yes sir Mr. Santos sir, I agree. I think my son will race rc w/ other kids & leave his nintedo ds @ home.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> I'm coming up for the driver's meeting, but can't stay to race. I have one question... Do we really need to race all possible road coarse vehicles on Friday's only? Maybe split micro's and larger scales into two separate days? Was speaking to AJ about this as well.
> 
> I can run micro's with my kids on Saturdays. Maybe run classes for the adults on Fridays? Ex: Pan's, WGT and larger TC's


Hmm. So Micro's are just for kids huh ???


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> That aint a bad idea but some people,like myself, can't run saturdays
> Anyone interested in running 1/18scale mod,xray etc?
> I got 2 and one will get rid off real cheap...santos?


Mr. Jay, i got an xray m18 w/ a sidewinder collecting dust, did not got a chance to race it bec. the class died, maybe we can start a new class for it. but it need some tuning.


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Hmm. So Micro's are just for kids huh ???


Of course not, but it's the scale that my kids love best. And if they were split, we (grown up's) can run them with brushless motors. 

Think about it, 18R Spec, 18R Novice/Sportsman and M18 Open. Sounds good?


----------



## domracer

I will be there Friday night.Did some 1/12 homework with crc to straighten out some handling issues.


----------



## JRZ93

Gotta work tmrr night but im up for anything , but sat onroad racing won't work for me


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I would have no problem running saturday for the kids, think this is a good idea.  Just need to agree on the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Ruben, PM.


----------



## san.

Toby, Ramil, AJ and anyone else that have kids, what time if you can ever make a Saturday will work for your family? I say 2PM right after lunch.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Toby, Ramil, AJ and anyone else that have kids, what time if you can ever make a Saturday will work for your family? I say 2PM right after lunch.


For a couple of hours with the Kids, a couple of heats, maybe 2 quals and a main, 2pm may be workable.


----------



## JRZ93

My son is only 5months but the way I've been runnin onroad hell prolly beat me.lol


----------



## koopal

18r novice class: Justin, Rb, Brian
great race guys. Thanx Mr. xtreme the kids got a blast last night. My son cant wait to race again next friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

It was good to kids enjoy the rc world last night.
This is the beginning of a bright career for them.
I remember my first race wow I didnt finish lol...
Kids keep up the good driving.


----------



## koopal

18r stock main: Dom, Helio, Chris, Anderson, Tom & Lazaro
this class is getting very competitive & next week will be the start of the point series. So come on next friday with your 18r & join this exciting & fun class. :hat:


----------



## koopal

1/10 racing: Aja, Santos, Me
calling Mr. Bea, Ruben, Racing J, Diatta, Toby, Dan, Dom, Chris & anybody that race 1/10 TC & WGT, hopefully there's gonna be enough racer to start a point series. And a special thanx to Mr. Santos for fixing & helping me with my TC. Thank you sir.


----------



## koopal

Sorry no video of the 1/12 scale  .Calling all 1/12 pan car guys, bring your car & let start a point series on this one also. :dude:


----------



## san.

Ramil, did your car hold up for the 6min main? I noticed you picked it up from the track twice in the video.


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> 18r stock main: Dom, Helio, Chris, Anderson, Tom & Lazaro
> this class is getting very competitive & next week will be the start of the point series. So come on next friday with your 18r & join this exciting & fun class. :hat:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_CdF6dd_tA


edit the language lol...it was funny


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Ramil, did your car hold up for the 6min main? I noticed you picked it up from the track twice in the video.[/QUOT
> 
> yes sir, the car is still in one piece after the main, i just chunk the tires front/rear.
> are you coming this friday? Maj's might race w/ us w/ his new atomic VM2 (mini 1/10 AWD). If he comes i will run my TC.


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> edit the language lol...it was funny


sorry about that, i posted raw video


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> yes sir, the car is still in one piece after the main, i just chunk the tires front/rear.
> are you coming this friday? Maj's might race w/ us w/ his new atomic VM2 (mini 1/10 AWD). If he comes i will run my TC.


Yes, I will be there this Friday.


----------



## koopal

saw the new atomic vmII, its like a 1/12 scale TC, it look's very nice, it would be the right size for xtreme track. Cant wait to see it run.


----------



## san.

It's closer to Cup Racers, than a TC. M-Chassis's should have its own place, I hope track coordinators do not mixed them in with 190mm's. Just like M18's and 18R's are separate, so should M-Chassis' and TC's. Let's not get it twisted or mixed up.


----------



## san.

Maj, can run his with the TC's this week. I just don't want to come in one day and see a bunch of M-Chassis' running in the 190mm class.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Toby, Ramil, AJ and anyone else that have kids, what time if you can ever make a Saturday will work for your family? I say 2PM right after lunch.


Every other Saturday that I work at the store would be good. Think this would be great for the kids. The 2020 Snowbirds Champs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are going to run Saturday Feb 13, 2010 at 7pm The off weekend of dirtrunners. This will be the start date. I will post other date as well for Oval.

**** OVAL RACING ****

*** New Novice class open for kids ***
1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po) 
1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval 
1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)

Racing starts at 7:00PM Registration Closes at 6:00PM


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I will post the dates and times for On-Road Racing racing later this week. This will be The Saturdays when I am at the store.


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We are going to run Saturday Feb 13, 2010 at 7pm The off weekend of dirtrunners. This will be the start date. I will post other date as well for Oval.
> 
> **** OVAL RACING ****
> 
> *** New Novice class open for kids ***
> 1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
> 1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval
> 1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
> 1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
> 1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
> 1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
> 1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)
> 
> Racing starts at 7:00PM Registration Closes at 6:00PM


Chris this is the road-course thread ?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Chris this is the road-course thread ?


I know Toby, I am going to post it on both just to get more people to see it. Thanks


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I know Toby, I am going to post it on both just to get more people to see it. Thanks


Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Toby, what road course cars do you still have? Saw you posted some stuff for sale.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Toby, what road course cars do you still have? Saw you posted some stuff for sale.


No changes with my inventory, Still got my 18R, 12th scale and WGT. Just selling my son's 18R


----------



## domracer

Ramil, I dropped off your side links yesterday for your gen xl. 
I will be out of town til next week.


----------



## san.

When will Friday's results be posted?


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> Ramil, I dropped off your side links yesterday for your gen xl.
> I will be out of town til next week.


Thanx Sir, how much do i owe you?


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> No changes with my inventory, Still got my 18R, 12th scale and WGT. Just selling my son's 18R


Toby, do you have a mini cooper? i saw the video from dirt runners & it looks like its fun to drive, maybe we can run it stock @ xtreme like the 18r.:thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Maybe we can get vehicles that we already own on the track @ xtreme. M18, Cup Racers...? Adding more classes like M-Chassis', Cup Racers, F1's and now Cooper's is only going to make the nights longer and discourage drivers from coming.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Toby, do you have a mini cooper? i saw the video from dirt runners & it looks like its fun to drive, maybe we can run it stock @ xtreme like the 18r.:thumbsup:



Yes, just got one for my son.


----------



## domracer

koopal said:


> Thanx Sir, how much do i owe you?


you paid for the associated links. so we're even.


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Yes, just got one for my son.


At least that's what you told the wifey... :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> At least that's what you told the wifey... :thumbsup:


hey! that what im telling my major sponsor (wifey) also.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Maybe we can get vehicles that we already own on the track @ xtreme. M18, Cup Racers...? Adding more classes like M-Chassis', Cup Racers, F1's and now Cooper's is only going to make the nights longer and discourage drivers from coming.


"the more the merrier". maybe we can race like what dirt runner is doing. every other weekend, point series, separate class for the kids & the kids @ heart  but we still race every friday (18r, 1/12 & 1/10).
just my 2 cents.


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> *"the more the merrier"*. maybe we can race like what dirt runner is doing. every other weekend, point series, separate class for the kids & the kids @ heart  but we still race every friday (18r, 1/12 & 1/10).
> just my 2 cents.


And how does that help the store and other drivers? Not everyone has 10 chargers and can manage too many classes...lol This works at Dirt Runners because you have enough waiting time between their 21 heats. Focus on the current options. Chris wants to run Novice/Kids classes and trying to push WGT and Cups. Let's support him!


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> "the more the merrier". maybe we can race like what dirt runner is doing. every other weekend, point series, separate class for the kids & the kids @ heart  but we still race every friday (18r, 1/12 & 1/10).
> just my 2 cents.


I AGREE WAT ARE WE GOIN TO ADD 1 OR 2 CLASSES? NOT MUCH TIME IN IF WE START ON TIME WE WILL END ON TIME.
I'M FOR 1/18MOD OR JUST CALL IT OPEN


----------



## san.

JRZ93 said:


> I'M FOR 1/18MOD OR JUST CALL IT OPEN


Amen my brotha!


----------



## san.

Ramil/Jay, Think about it... Look how long it's taking to push WGT's. Let's not start a new breed. No need for Cooper's or M-Chassis' classes at the moment. If you wish to buy them, more power to you. But I would hate to see two freaking cars taking up heats on Friday nights.


----------



## san.

Just got off the phone with Racin' Jasin. We're bringing our M18's out. Jay and Ramil, hope to see you guys bring yours as well. I'll txt AJ to see if he will join us.


----------



## koopal

as per Mr. Jay, if we start on time we can squeeze it in . & i totally agree w/ you, dont want to see only 2 cars in a heat unless there is a few turn out. I though we gonna race on the weekend too, maybe we run different class on friday & on the weekend. just looking for something to run (Mini Cooper) that is not too expensive,durable (you see me drive  ) & fun


----------



## san.

Yeah, Saturday to run these new cars will be best.


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> *just looking for something to run* (Mini Cooper) that is not too expensive,durable (you see me drive  ) & fun


Then why don't you run your 18R or M18?


----------



## Aja Archibald

Guys I'm having a lot of fun racing..
However i think a schedule really need to be put together because we talking about 
way to many classes at the moment.
If we run one or two it will be easy for every one to participate..
Remember this stuff cost $$$
18R is good and I really like 1/10 but if the crowd want something else that cool..
However let get one thing going at a time.. Just to get things going again.
WGT was supposed to be the next class but im only counting 5 still need more guys there.
1/12 is doing great too.


----------



## Aja Archibald

I remember when we first started running at moonachie we only ran two classes..
We had alot of people.. I think it was easier to maintain one or two cars than try to run 6 road course vehicles.. Maybe we need to switch it up every 5 week. two is easy for most guys to maintain.. Let think about the recruiting new people.. They will be confused with what to buy,
If we expose them to 6 cars at a time...


----------



## san.

Totally agree with AJ. What's my favorite saying...? "Keep it Simple" 

Let's dust off and pull out some of the cars we already have, before investing more money into things that might not take off @ Xtreme.

Scalpel anyone?


----------



## koopal

i raced 18r before, i sold it & move to 1/12 (the biggest class before) & 1/10. but lately only a few race 1/12 & 1/10 & 18r is getting big again, i dont want to buy another 18r bec. a newer version is coming out soon (18r version of the sc18). i also notice that some 18r guys want to run another class & I think they are somewhat unsure to get a 1/12 & 1/10. Im just thinking on what car that can be affordable, durable & bigger than the 18r. If i go racing on friday i want to run atleast 2 classes. 
just my 2 cents or maybe i got a brain freeze bec. of this snow storm.:freak:

speaking of class that didnt take off, i got a losi mini late, 18b (sold it), 18t (my son just start racing it @ novice class) & a Duratrax TC that i traded to a M18(hopefully i can race it @ 18mod)


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Just got off the phone with Racin' Jasin. We're bringing our M18's out. Jay and Ramil, hope to see you guys bring yours as well. I'll txt AJ to see if he will join us.


If you guys bring your cars M18, 18R mod and what ever open. I will run that class. Haven't seen the cars in a while. Would be nice to see them run on the bigger track.


----------



## san.

Keep it simple, Ramil. Club racing is seasonal and the vehicles that are popular today, might not be next month or the month after. Buying into all these different classes will leave a hole in your pocket and no one to help you. Sit back, take a deep breath and relax...you just want to spend your income tax return...lol

If you really need to spend money, buy a Cup Racer. Chris has one at the store.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Totally agree with AJ. What's my favorite saying...? "Keep it Simple"
> 
> Let's dust off and pull out some of the cars we already have, before investing more money into things that might not take off @ Xtreme.
> 
> Scalpel anyone?


Maybe I will dust off the scalpel


----------



## Aja Archibald

lol you crazy get my car....remeber the old days


----------



## koopal

yes sir, i'm trying to make it simple, that's why im looking for another class to race @ xtreme. it will be outdoor season again soon & most of the 1/12, 1/10 guys will be going to trophy race. I can only race @ xtreme & maj's right now. as much as i want to go to a trophy race or outdoor my schedule & duties (wifey & son) is keeping me from doing that. That why i need the 18r guy(specially) who want to race a different class so that i got somebody to race with.


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Yes, just got one for my son.


how is it? is it a rtr or a kit?
thanx.


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> yes sir, i'm trying to make it simple, that's why im looking for another class to race @ xtreme. it will be outdoor season again soon & *most of the 1/12, 1/10 guys will be going to trophy race.* I can only race @ xtreme & maj's right now. as much as i want to go to a trophy race or outdoor my schedule & duties (wifey & son) is keeping me from doing that. That why i need the 18r guy(specially) who want to race a different class so that i got somebody to race with.


Which 18R guys want to run a different class? The only 18R guys I know that do not have 10th and/or 12th scales, are the two Portuguese guys. All others have what's currently running @ Xtreme.

Well, it seems like your mind is made up. Good luck and I hope you get the backing on your new quest.  One question tho, you really think Cooper's will be the better choice over a Cup Racer @ Xtreme?


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Some action from this weekend. think I got a few more...will try and get them uploaded.
> 
> 10th RoadCourse Main
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCZVhLbLyug







Wow...are you sure that was the TC Main and not the Destruction Derby Main? :freak:


----------



## koopal

the current 18r guys that only run 18r are: Anderson, Helio, Gabe, Gabe son, Pete, Rich, Tom. I think Anderson & Helio want to run 1/12 scale, Gabe wants an oval & Tom sold his 1/12 scale. Im not sure yet on what car, price wise Cooper (m05 pro kit) is around $120, need a radio/batt i think & the Cup racer is a $210 just the car kit. Since some of the 18r guys are noob to racing like me i think we need something like the 18r, ready to race out of the box ,that why im asking Toby about the Cooper. Again, its just me just my 2 cents, not the 18r guys that i mentioned here.


----------



## san.

Wish I had your money...lol

Just seems odd to me that you're willing to create a whole new class without group support, instead of promoting and pushing the WGT class. That's all...

Post a pic once you get your Cooper!


----------



## koopal

here is the picture Mr. Santos,


----------



## Aja Archibald

why are you guys going back and forth with what classes to run??
Let Chris run his track the way he wants to...
If he wants to run it, than thats is what going to get ran..
Just let me know what going on and maybe ill bring some guys with me.
All my guys run 1/10 TC..


----------



## Aja Archibald

san. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCZVhLbLyug
> 
> Wow...are you sure that was the TC Main and not the Destruction Derby Main? :freak:



This is what happen when you have 8 guys in the sane race...
It get to be quite interesting.
You should have been there we had a ball...
I evan won a sticker.. It on my body now...hahahahah.


----------



## D-nicest

What's up people, finally found the forum. so what exactly is the story with friday? Is it the start of the point series in TC? I may come out been pretty bored lately lol


----------



## koopal

Aja Archibald said:


> why are you guys going back and forth with what classes to run??
> Let Chris run his track the way he wants to...
> If he wants to run it, than thats is what going to get ran..
> Just let me know what going on and maybe ill bring some guys with me.
> All my guys run 1/10 TC..


were bored, there is noting to do, i just dug my car under about a foot of snow.


----------



## D-nicest

And Aja I want my DVD!! lmao


----------



## Aja Archibald

D-nicest said:


> What's up people, finally found the forum. so what exactly is the story with friday? Is it the start of the point series in TC? I may come out been pretty bored lately lol


Im going there friday come if you think you can hang..
Bring your boy too...Not sure about a point series though..
Thats up to Chris...


----------



## D-nicest

I don't know if I can hang anymore, it's been a while


----------



## Aja Archibald

D-nicest said:


> I don't know if I can hang anymore, it's been a while


hahahaha
Im putting down 4.2 laps


----------



## Aja Archibald

My bad 6.2 hahaha
just kidding.. see you friday...
Did you get any tires yet could use a set...


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> why are you guys going back and forth with what classes to run??
> Let Chris run his track the way he wants to...
> If he wants to run it, than thats is what going to get ran..
> Just let me know what going on and maybe ill bring some guys with me.
> All my guys run 1/10 TC..


You hush your mouth! :drunk: You must be related to Dorian Tisdale...lol

I'm here trying to help the WGT guys, before Ramil retires from it like he already did TC.


----------



## D-nicest

Aja Archibald said:


> My bad 6.2 hahaha
> just kidding.. see you friday...
> Did you get any tires yet could use a set...


Man I really don't know whats good with jaco smh, Im comin with one set that I had on the car from Horsham. If I chunk then :drunk:


----------



## D-nicest

Aja Archibald said:


> why are you guys going back and forth with what classes to run??
> Let Chris run his track the way he wants to...
> If he wants to run it, than thats is what going to get ran..
> Just let me know what going on and maybe ill bring some guys with me.
> All my guys run 1/10 TC..


Who else is down for TC?


----------



## san.

I'm down for TC!


----------



## D-nicest

And nobody answered if this is the beginning of the point series... anybody know??


----------



## san.

If you bring Dwayne, we will probably have enough for a series. But like AJ stated before, it will be up to Chris (Mr. Xtreme).


----------



## Aja Archibald

D-nicest said:


> And nobody answered if this is the beginning of the point series... anybody know??


Chris will have that answer however im practicing for the nationals in march are you going???


----------



## Aja Archibald

san. said:


> I'm down for TC!


Than leave your m18 home....
Oh you may want to get a WGT since you support it so hard...
Im willing to sell mine the class is dead..
All i here is every one is getting one ....
Im getting an oval 1/12 too. Get the message...


----------



## D-nicest

san. said:


> If you bring Dwayne, we will probably have enough for a series. But like AJ stated before, it will be up to Chris (Mr. Xtreme).


Dwayne has work so he can't make it, what's good with the mushroom bowl guys?


----------



## Aja Archibald

San you are my dude im just messing with you....
Im not selling my WGT it would be nice to see them kick off whenever that happen... Hopefully soon...Time is ticking...


----------



## D-nicest

Aja Archibald said:


> Chris will have that answer however im practicing for the nationals in march are you going???


Probably, I'll know for sure after the pre-worlds if I do go.


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> Than leave your m18 home....
> Oh you may want to get a WGT since you support it so hard...
> Im willing to sell mine the class is dead..
> All i here is every one is getting one ....
> Im getting an oval 1/12 too. Get the message...


You're such a control freak....lol :freak:


----------



## Aja Archibald

D-nicest said:


> Probably, I'll know for sure after the pre-worlds if I do go.


I want to go the pre worlds myself...
Let me know....


----------



## D-nicest

So Chris wherever you at, lets get this Point Series Started, cuz b4 you know it, it's going to be outdoor season...

Diatta Collymore


----------



## D-nicest

Aja Archibald said:


> I want to go the pre worlds myself...
> Let me know....


Okay will do my friend


----------



## san.

Can't wait til Friday


----------



## D-nicest

san. said:


> Can't wait til Friday


PM Answered


----------



## san.

Shhh....don't publicly broadcast that we're cyber sekz'n.


----------



## D-nicest

AYO lol


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCZVhLbLyug
> 
> Wow...are you sure that was the TC Main and not the Destruction Derby Main? :freak:


I know seriously...should have been an A and B main.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> how is it? is it a rtr or a kit?
> thanx.


Waiting for Mr UPS guys to bring it


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Just got off the phone with Racin' Jasin. We're bringing our M18's out. Jay and Ramil, hope to see you guys bring yours as well. I'll txt AJ to see if he will join us.


no M18 for me this friday.  only 1/12 & 1/10 TC


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, due to a loophole in my 'contract', I will be running Road-Course tonite at Xtreme. 

Put me down for 18R and 12th Scale. I'll bring my WGT in the unlikely event we get 3 or 4 cars.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Tonight is a very big 1/10 TC race...If you reading this come down.
Team Cyclone going to be there...
Team Xray going to be there...
Team Magic also going to be there...
Let see what chasis has what it take to start on the top...

See Track Side..


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> Tonight is a very big 1/10 TC race...If you reading this come down.
> Team Cyclone going to be there...
> Team Xray going to be there...
> Team Magic also going to be there...
> Let see what chasis has what it take to start on the top...
> 
> See Track Side..


So what your saying is TC is running ? Don't bother coming?


----------



## koopal

Atomic vmii (1/10 mini AWD) 
-the blue car.


----------



## koopal

1/10 B main: Maj's, Toby, Jay


----------



## koopal

1/10 A main: Aja, Rubin, Santos, Beathur, Diatta


----------



## san.

D.nicest said:


> All lot of people with faster cars comes around them, they don't know what to do.


lol

From the beginning of the day, I knew it was going to be brutal. From the "Snow plowing" comments during the heats, to the careless start of the main. Interesting day for sure.

Anyways, it was fun and like a wise-man once told me, "We're just racing toy cars.".

P.S. Bearthur is my boy! I should've moved my "slow-a$$ shit out the way".

_edited: Hopefully AJ won't reply to my post._


----------



## JRZ93

first time i've read the posts all week, i'm for an open 18scale class we only had 4 heats, wats one more. and i agree why buy more cars when we have ones we ain't using.lets use the m18s we got.we will have 5 cars already(from what was posted b4) i certainly know my mini tc will handle better than my 1/10.
thanks to aj for trying to help the t2 out.it's now drivable...although i have to get the rear to stop lifting off the ground.
aj ,Diatta????? please help , i'm new to this onroad and from a off-road driver used to lack of grip the carpet/foam traction thing is difficult to grasp. i appreciate any insight 'cause i ain't gotta a clue. it's about fun for me and with a new radio added to the mix...
i got real angry last night


----------



## radsnappy

san. said:


> lol
> 
> From the beginning of the day, I knew it was going to be brutal. From the "Snow plowing" comments during the heats, to the careless start of the main. Interesting day for sure.
> 
> Anyways, it was fun and like a wise-man once told me, "We're just racing toy cars.".
> 
> P.S. Bearthur is my boy! I should've moved my "slow-a$$ shit out the way".
> 
> _edited: Hopefully AJ won't reply to my post._


im glad that phrase stuck!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

JRZ93 said:


> first time i've read the posts all week, i'm for an open 18scale class we only had 4 heats, wats one more. and i agree why buy more cars when we have ones we ain't using.lets use the m18s we got.we will have 5 cars already(from what was posted b4) i certainly know my mini tc will handle better than my 1/10.
> thanks to aj for trying to help the t2 out.it's now drivable...although i have to get the rear to stop lifting off the ground.
> aj ,Diatta????? please help , i'm new to this onroad and from a off-road driver used to lack of grip the carpet/foam traction thing is difficult to grasp. i appreciate any insight 'cause i ain't gotta a clue. it's about fun for me and with a new radio added to the mix...
> i got real angry last night


I will be glad to help you out....We have to hook up so we can start the setup from the ground up...It kind of hard to work on cars during the race because there not enough time maybe thursday will be good...


----------



## Nate Laskey

*Boss Motors coming to a Hobby Store Near You...SOON!*

Hey guys just wanted to stop by and say "What's up"! Diatta, San, Rubin and company came down to Slowbirds @ Horsham Raceway and saw the hidden gem...nestle safely away in my brothers car...LOL. I will be making a trip up to your track soon to catch up with you guys!


Have a great week!

BOSS MOTORSPORTS!


----------



## JRZ93

Aja Archibald said:


> I will be glad to help you out....We have to hook up so we can start the setup from the ground up...It kind of hard to work on cars during the race because there not enough time maybe thursday will be good...


thanks aja i will be leaving for motorama thursday so maybee next week
could you pm me ur phone #?


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, Check out the last 30 seconds of this race for our comical synchronized turning on the last lap..


----------



## san.

When are the current Points Standings going to be posted?


----------



## D-nicest

Looking to get rid of my Speed Passion GT v1.1 esc, PM me on here or rctech if interested


----------



## san.

Thx for posting the results on your website Mr. Xtreme.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme is there Family discounts for racing @ Xtreme? I can't recall, it's been awhile since my kids raced.


----------



## CHINO34

*speed passion*

Hey DNice I think B Arthur (aka Ringmaster) has speed passion esc for sale also, so i guess there's two for sale, he had someone interested but they backed out!!!!!! 
Maybe post it at RC TECH or HOBBYTALK!!!!!!!!!! 

Mr Xtreme, I wont be there this week but will be there next week, so hope you have a good turn out!!!!:thumbsup:

Wish all the drivers luck & hopefully the Ringmaster has a better week, than last week!!!!!! :thumbsup:

See you guys next week!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## san.

I bought the Speed Passion from Bearthur and it's not for sale, sorry.


----------



## san.

CHINO34 said:


> Hey DNice I think B Arthur (aka Ringmaster) has speed passion esc for sale also, so i guess there's two for sale, he had someone interested but they backed out!!!!!!


You think it was the same person that picked up the F1 from Maj and didn't pay him? Wait...I think that person did pay Maj eventually, nevermind.  :tongue:

If anyone is interested, I have an extra set of Cyclone TC chassis, shock towers and upper plates. Pkg deal for $30. :thumbsup:

Ruben, good luck with the operation. You will be missed!


----------



## san.

JRZ93 said:


> thanks aja i will be leaving for motorama thursday so maybee next week
> could you pm me ur phone #?


Jay, good luck at Motorama this weekend. Jermaine, Marshon and Juan will be there. I will try and make it next year.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Sorry,
Been a little busy with repairs and building my world GT for friday.

Yes, We have started a point series.

1/10 Touring Week One

1) AJ Archibald 
2) Rubin Varela 
3) Bearthur Johnson 
4) Santos Colon
5) Diatta Coloymora
6) Maj Banting
7) Toby Hamson
8) Jay Zellner

1/12 Stock 2wd Week One

1) Chris Grau
2) Toby Hamson
3) Ramil Ferrer
4) Rubin Varela

Also, We will talk about Saturdays for the kids this friday.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

TC Class should not be Touring Car it Should be Totally Crazy Class L.O.L. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> TC Class should not be Touring Car it Should be Totally Crazy Class L.O.L. :thumbsup:


I hope everyone bring out there 1/12 this week....
The CHAMP is coming back out...
Yeah Baby 1/12 Will be back this week....
Those will finally get there shot again
Where is TIM and ULSYSSES lol


----------



## Aja Archibald

san. said:


> Jay, good luck at Motorama this weekend. Jermaine, Marshon and Juan will be there. I will try and make it next year.


Good Luck DUDE see you in a week..


----------



## JRZ93

Thanks guys.should be fun


----------



## D-nicest

Can't make it this week, But I hope everyones ready for Next week!!! Should be a lot of new faces and more comp:thumbsup:


----------



## D-nicest

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Sorry,
> Been a little busy with repairs and building my world GT for friday.
> 
> Yes, We have started a point series.
> 
> 1/10 Touring Week One
> 
> 1) AJ Archibald
> 2) Rubin Varela
> 3) Bearthur Johnson
> 4) Santos Colon
> 5) Diatta Coloymora
> 6) Maj Banting
> 7) Toby Hamson
> 8) Jay Zellner
> 
> 1/12 Stock 2wd Week One
> 
> 1) Chris Grau
> 2) Toby Hamson
> 3) Ramil Ferrer
> 4) Rubin Varela
> 
> Also, We will talk about Saturdays for the kids this friday.


Bump, and I like my new last name lol:wave:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Some nice racing last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Results for Friday Feb 19, 2010 On-Road are up on the Website. :thumbsup:

http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/resu...ll&id=1266686155&archive=&start_from=&ucat=5&


----------



## san.

Thx Mr. Xtreme for letting my kids run all their rounds. They enjoyed it a great deal. Some new faces, races were good, clean and fun!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Point Series Standings Week Two,

1/10 Touring Car

1) 150-points AJ Archibald
1) 150-points Maj Banting
2) 140-points Rubin Varela
3) 130-points Beathur Johnson
3) 130-points Santos Colon
4) 110-points Diatta Coloymora
4) 110-points Tony Shiao
5) 90--points Toby Hamson
6) 80--points Lazaro Lopez

1/12 2wd Stock

1) 150-points Chris Grau
2) 140-points Toby Hamson
2) 140-points Maj Banting
3) 130-points Ramil Ferrer
3) 130-points Tony Shiao
4) 120-points Rubin Valela
5) 110-points John Breimaier
6) 100-points Lazaro Lopez


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Thx Mr. Xtreme for letting my kids run all their rounds. They enjoyed it a great deal. Some new faces, races were good, clean and fun!


Yes, It was a good night. The kids had fun as well as all the guys. :wave:


----------



## san.

Thanks for posting the results so quickly.

http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/results.php?subaction=showfull&id=1266686155&archive=&start_from=&ucat=5&


----------



## koopal

Friday racing 2/19/10
1/10 A main: Maj's, Aja, Santos, Bearthur


----------



## koopal

Friday racing 2/19/10
1/12 A main: Chris, Maj's, Tony, Ramil, John, Lazaro


----------



## koopal

Friday racing 2/19/10
18r Novice main: Victoria, Kory, Justin M., RB, Brian


----------



## koopal

sorry , no vid on the 18r main, WGT, M18.

Mr. xtreme can you help me find a fix spot to mount the camera. thanx


----------



## JRZ93

So an update from motorama in truggy I'm Starting 5th in the b-main.qual point system messes u up.anyway there up to an H-main so I guess not to bad
Let u know the results next weekend


----------



## CHINO34

*Friday Night Racing*

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!:thumbsup:

I SEE THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOLPE THERE, THATS GREAT HOPEFULLY MR. XTREME CAN HAVE THAT EVERY FRIDAY!!!!!:thumbsup:

HOPEFULLY I CAN BE THERE THIS FRIDAY!!!! REALLY NOT FEELING WELL, ALOT OF PAIN!!!!! 

THANKS KOOLPAL FOR POSTING THE VIDEOS, LIKE ALWAYS!!!:thumbsup:

SEE YA SOON!!!!!:wave:


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> So an update from motorama in truggy I'm Starting 5th in the b-main.qual point system messes u up.anyway there up to an H-main so I guess not to bad
> Let u know the results next weekend


Goodluck Jay! :woohoo:


----------



## Aja Archibald

T.C. Schedule if any one willing to go...

1) February 27, 2010 Mushroom Bowl is having a trophy race... Featuring Cup Racers from HPI.

2) March 6-7 Regional 5 Trophy Race.. The GATE in Ohio...

3) March 14 TC Trophy Race RC MADNESS...

4) March 27-28 Onroad Nationals THE TRACK in Maryland...

That my busy schedule so if you guys are racing after that let me know the dates...


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> T.C. Schedule if any one willing to go...
> 
> 1) February 27, 2010 Mushroom Bowl is having a trophy race... Featuring Cup Racers from HPI.
> 
> 2) March 6-7 Regional 5 Trophy Race.. The GATE in Ohio...
> 
> 3) March 14 TC Trophy Race RC MADNESS...
> 
> 4) March 27-28 Onroad Nationals THE TRACK in Maryland...
> 
> That my busy schedule so if you guys are racing after that let me know the dates...


The date I had in mind to run 1/10 scale touring car 1/12 pan and world GT is Saturday March 6, 2010. We will start at 4pm if your guys would like to run Here. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> T.C. Schedule if any one willing to go...
> 
> 1) February 27, 2010 Mushroom Bowl is having a trophy race... Featuring Cup Racers from HPI.
> 
> 2) March 6-7 Regional 5 Trophy Race.. The GATE in Ohio...
> 
> 3) March 14 TC Trophy Race RC MADNESS...
> 
> 4) March 27-28 Onroad Nationals THE TRACK in Maryland...
> 
> That my busy schedule so if you guys are racing after that let me know the dates...


1) Check

2) Can't Make Ohio, might be a bit late to Xtreme

3) _Possibility_

4) Check


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> The date I had in mind to run 1/10 scale touring car 1/12 pan and world GT is Saturday March 6, 2010. We will start at 4pm if your guys would like to run Here. :thumbsup:


Post it and see what type of turn out you can get...
I already know I will not be here...
But one man down should not stop your race day...
Ill let the guys know that you are planning a big event on march 6, 2010..
Wish I could make it Have fun guys....


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> The date I had in mind to run 1/10 scale touring car 1/12 pan and world GT is Saturday March 6, 2010. We will start at 4pm if your guys would like to run Here. :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> 
> i'm in: TC, 1/12 & WGT
> 
> no novice class
> will bring my sons 18t just in case :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

My kids want to finish out the next 3 weeks with me. So they will be there the next few Fridays as well.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

On-Road Racing is on for March 6, 2010 at 4pm at Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 201-729-9500 :thumbsup:

Classes so far are: 

On-Road Racing 4pm ...........Doors open at 11am............ 

Novice class open
1/18 18R 4WD On-Road (Stock)
1/12 2WD On-Road (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 w/4-cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)
1/10 GT 2WD Pan Car (10.5 w/1-Cell li-po)
1/10 4WD Touring Car (Stock 27-Turn or Brushless 17.5)
1/10 Mini Copper
Also if there is a class not listed just let us know.

Who will make it please post names, Thanks


----------



## san.

List Santos Colon for 1:10 TC and 1:18 M18 (Stock or Mod). I will be running late tho.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> List Santos Colon for 1:10 TC and 1:18 M18 (Stock or Mod). I will be running late tho.


Ok

1) Santos Colon


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Saturday March 6, 2010 On-Road Race. Please post your name if you are going to race. Thanks

1) Chris Grau
2) Santos Colon


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Saturday March 6, 2010 On-Road Race. Please post your name if you are going to race. Thanks
> 
> 1) Chris Grau
> 2) Santos Colon
> 3) Ramil / RB


----------



## domracer

koopal said:


> Mr. Xtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday March 6, 2010 On-Road Race. Please post your name if you are going to race. Thanks
> 
> 1) Chris Grau
> 2) Santos Colon
> 3) Ramil / RB
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Dominick I.
Click to expand...


----------



## CHINO34

*march 6*

Mr xtreme put Ruben down for 10 scale touring & 18r:thumbsup: maybe for 12scale ok...............


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> On-Road Racing is on for March 6, 2010 at 4pm at Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 201-729-9500 :thumbsup:
> 
> Classes so far are:
> 
> On-Road Racing 4pm ...........Doors open at 11am............
> 
> Novice class open
> 1/18 18R 4WD On-Road (Stock)
> 1/12 2WD On-Road (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 w/4-cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)
> 1/10 GT 2WD Pan Car (10.5 w/1-Cell li-po)
> 1/10 4WD Touring Car (Stock 27-Turn or Brushless 17.5)
> 1/10 Mini Copper
> Also if there is a class not listed just let us know.
> 
> Who will make it please post names, Thanks


I'm guessing this is one of your special events, correct? Three rounds of qualifiers, etc.?


----------



## D-nicest

Who's down for TC this friday? I'll be coming with Dwayne. And there will be racers visiting from other tracks to join in on the 13.5 foam action. Time for you guys to show and prove your self against some outside comp at your home track:dude:


----------



## san.

I'm there.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Originally Posted by Mr. Xtreme 
Saturday March 6, 2010 On-Road Race. Please post your name if you are going to race. Thanks

1) Chris Grau
2) Santos Colon
3) Ramil / RB
4) Dom I
5) Rubin


----------



## san.

Got a txt from Racin' Jasin', he's in for 18r and M18-Stock.


----------



## Aja Archibald

D-nicest said:


> Who's down for TC this friday? I'll be coming with Dwayne. And there will be racers visiting from other tracks to join in on the 13.5 foam action. Time for you guys to show and prove your self against some outside comp at your home track:dude:


I really want to be there...If Chris gives three rounds I should be able to get one round in....Ill be getting out of Motor Cross at 930...At the meadowland...
Really down the street from the Track...Maybe he will start late who knows....
Lots of racing this weekend... Hope to make the best of both places...
You know if the horshem guys show up we will probably wants to race them at their tracks once in a while... Maybe we can bring foam 13.5 Foam Back to Life at least in NJ.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Chris did you tell the dirt runners guys to come out on friday for some TC racing???
We supported their track maybe they can return a favor....And come to our home..lol


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> Maybe we can bring foam 13.5 Foam Back to Life at least in NJ.


+1

Amen brotha!


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme, you think you can setup the road course track Wednesday? We would like to stop by and practice.


----------



## D-nicest

Aja Archibald said:


> Chris did you tell the dirt runners guys to come out on friday for some TC racing???
> We supported their track maybe they can return a favor....And come to our home..lol


+2 definitely a great idea


----------



## Aja Archibald

san. said:


> Mr. Xtreme, you think you can setup the road course track Wednesday? We would like to stop by and practice.


Chris already told me he will have the track set up...for wednesday


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Mr. Xtreme, you think you can setup the road course track Wednesday? We would like to stop by and practice.


The track will be set up for tonight.


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> Chris already told me he will have the track set up...for wednesday


+1



Mr. Xtreme said:


> The track will be set up for tonight.


Thx


----------



## Aja Archibald

I think we as xtreme racers need to go to support Mushroom Bowl for their trophy race..
We need to get out and support other tracks especially if we want them to support us..
That means all of us.. I can get a lot of guys to come down you know make it NORTH vs SOUTH thing but we have to support others as well.. This is good for the hobby...


----------



## Nate Laskey

san. said:


> Mr. Xtreme, you think you can setup the road course track Wednesday? We would like to stop by and practice.


San. 

You don't need to practice...we (some horsham guys) have rubber tire cars and will be hoping they will work well with foams. And besides it takes more skills to drive on a technical track....our track has more flow to it. We'll be struggling...but none the less...having FUN!!! :hat:


----------



## D-nicest

Nate Laskey said:


> San.
> 
> You don't need to practice...we (some horsham guys) have rubber tire cars and will be hoping they will work well with foams. And besides it takes more skills to drive on a technical track....our track has more flow to it. We'll be struggling...but none the less...having FUN!!! :hat:


See you guys there, should be a good time


----------



## crf311

Sorry, but if anyone is interested... I posted my RC18R in the on-road for sale forum. Never used, tons of extras, give it a look.


----------



## Nate Laskey

D-nicest said:


> See you guys there, should be a good time


I agree it should be funny watching me bounce off the boards going Mach 1...:freak:


----------



## koopal

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow this friday :freak: , can we race roadcourse this sunday? :thumbsup:


----------



## Nate Laskey

Hey what's it look like for racing tonight? Did you guys get alot of snow there? I'm in Easton PA and it's not to bad let me know so we can make a decision!


----------



## D-nicest

Nate Laskey said:


> Hey what's it look like for racing tonight? Did you guys get alot of snow there? I'm in Easton PA and it's not to bad let me know so we can make a decision!


It's really not that bad in the city, I'll call the store and see what the deal is


----------



## Nate Laskey

D-nicest said:


> It's really not that bad in the city, I'll call the store and see what the deal is


Okay let me know! Should be okay, but if for some reason like, the plow never showed up or the city plow put a 4' drift in front of the door, make sure I know!


----------



## D-nicest

Everyone, I just spoke with Chris. The track is open now and, racing is on for tonight so come through for a good time. I may head there early since I'm bored at home now, would've rather went to school lol:thumbsup:


----------



## san.

I will be there as well. Kids are not coming tho.


----------



## Nate Laskey

san.

My paypal is [email protected]


----------



## san.

Thx. I will hit you up later this week.


----------



## san.

We had a blast at the "Cup at the Bowl" trophy event in PA this weekend.

Kudos to AJ and myself for making the TC A-main, Bearthur and Racin' Jasin for taking 1st and 2nd in TC B-Main and Racin' Jasin for taking 2nd in the A-main Micro!

Racin' Jasin's Trophy!


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> We had a blast at the "Cup at the Bowl" trophy event in PA this weekend.
> 
> Kudos to AJ and myself for making the TC A-main, Bearthur and Racin' Jasin for taking 1st and 2nd in TC B-Main and Racin' Jasin for taking 2nd in the A-main Micro!
> 
> Racin' Jasin's Trophy!


San, you coulda smiled in that pic :dude:


----------



## san.

Bearthur and Jasin

AJ and San

Trophy Girlz

Damn this car looks hawt in action!

 :tongue:


----------



## JRZ93

Damn this car looks hawt in action!



LOOKS GOOD! WHO PAINTED IT?


----------



## san.

Will Cooney. Friend of ours.


----------



## san.

Who's coming to Xtreme this Friday March 5th?


----------



## JRZ93

Ill be there I think only 1/12 n maybee 1/18open (if anyone else will race that)


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Thanks, Devin, Nate and Kitchen for coming down last week. It was good to see some more new faces at Xtreme Rc Addicts. The racing was also Good, But only about 11 Guys do to the snow. Hope everyone will be able to make it this Friday. Also maybe we can all make a date in March to go to Horsham PA for a little Racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> Ill be there I think only 1/12 n maybee 1/18open (if anyone else will race that)


Jay, i'm in for 1/18 mod (if Mr. Santos fix the steering). Santos & Racing Jay got m18 also.


----------



## koopal

did some practice laps @ xtreme today. M18 hit the wall (broke the steering) , WGT making a lot of noise, 1/12 is tweak. 


 thanx Mr. xtreme for helping me w/ my 1/12 & fixing my sons 18t, i'll try to rebuild the diff & clean the bearings on the WGT & Mr. Santos will fix the steering on the M18. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Lazaro has an M18 as well. He'll be there.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme, can we get current standings and results from the last race?

Thanks.


----------



## Nate Laskey

You got it Mr. Extreme thanks for the Tee's. We had a good time at the track and being introduced to foams for the first time for me! Awesome experience!


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> Ill be there I think only 1/12 n maybee 1/18open (if anyone else will race that)


Jay, check your PM.


----------



## koopal

friday racing 3/5/10 18r main novice


----------



## koopal

friday racing 3-5-10 ( 1/10 TC vs WGT )


----------



## koopal

friday racing 3/5/10 18r mod


----------



## san.

A-Main @ Dirt Runners 03/06/10

Man, I thought I was watching the Rally class...lol


----------



## san.

Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## san.

san. said:


> Mr. Xtreme, can we get current standings and results from the last race?
> 
> Thanks.


?


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> friday racing 3/5/10 18r mod
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQr2M8C2r98


that race iwas as funny to watch as it was to race!!!
damn i need to practice or at least not sauce the tires!!
you like the backwards driving. LOL


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> that race iwas as funny to watch as it was to race!!!
> damn i need to practice or at least not sauce the tires!!
> you like the backwards driving. LOL


Yes sir, with my car making a lot of noise & Laz car keep on tumbling & you driving your car backward, it is a nice additional class every friday night. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

It's pretty interesting how classes come and go. I hope no one takes this the wrong way, but I appreciate running the smaller scale *luxury cars* because of the _age_ group that owns them. Running 18R with just about anyone that can hold a remote control get's annoying at times. At least with the M18's, we have drivers that's been in the game long enough. Just cleaner (for the most part) racing overall.


----------



## san.

My kids will not make it this week. It's my birthday this weekend and I'm using their presence to keep my mom occupied while I race Friday. *evil grin*.


----------



## JRZ93

well happy bday!!! mine is the 26th


----------



## koopal

Happy Birthday to:

Santos this weekend :hat:
Jay 3/26 :hat:
RB (my son) 3/12 :hat:


----------



## san.

Does anyone know if there's a point series race this Friday? :thumbsup:

Is the point series still on? :freak:

There was a lot of up roar and demand for point series and now it seems like there's a lack of interest... What is it with you guys?  

Mr. Xtreme, please reply, as I'm trying to sneak my way up there this Friday and want it to be worth the effort. Thx. :hat:


----------



## koopal

friday racing result 3/12/10

WGT main: Chris, Dan, Ramil


----------



## koopal

friday racing 3/12/10

1/10 TC main: Ruben, Santos, Bearthur, Joe


----------



## CHINO34

Dear Mr xtreme, just want u to know that the I (aka rookie) took the B main this week just wait till next week when I take the A main...just being modest!!!!! IM COMMIN FOR U!!!! NO EXCUSES!!!!!


----------



## san.

Ruben, check your PM.

Also, I want to thank the locals and Mr. Xtreme for a great season.


----------



## koopal

:roll::beatdeadhorse::woohoo:


----------



## koopal

Santos.......are you going to Jackson this outdoor season? or do you know anybody that will go? i'm trying to get a permit from my wife to run @ Jackson this summer :tongue:  thanx.


----------



## san.

Well, there's a few options for running electrics outdoors. Someone at Maj's is running a series in Nanuet, NY. Maybe about 30-35min North of you. The Light Rail series might come back to your town (Jersey City) this summer. And then, there's Jackson. I will probably do all three.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Light Rail Racing is long due for another League a lot of things is in action especially for electric.. we will see what happen.. However Jackson is the king of electric and if floyd open up, there goes nitro....


----------



## koopal

Aj, where is Floyd ?


----------



## Aja Archibald

koopal said:


> Aj, where is Floyd ?


New York about 20 min away...
Look up the floyd bennet field on you tube it will come up..


----------



## koopal

Ken Lee, where are you? check your PM.


----------



## domracer

I will be racing world gt at jackson this year. I don't know how often, but at least once a month. will be busy with short course off road r/c.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Santos.....whats a good body for the M18?


----------



## san.

The Mazda 6 or Dodge Stratus, if you can find them. Or you can use any 140mm/150mm body.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMYM8&P=7

Chris might be able to order these from Great Plains.


----------



## san.

The Mazda 6 part# is PF-1471


----------



## koopal

Thanx Mr. Santos, are your kids racing tonight? & have you seen the new layout @ xtreme? Aj & Bea said that there is no straightway.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Thanx Mr. Santos, are your kids racing tonight? & have you seen the new layout @ xtreme? Aj & Bea said that there is no straightway.


Oh good. That old layout was really jacking me up :freak:


----------



## koopal

Toby, hows the Mini Cooper?


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Toby, hows the Mini Cooper?


Its really alot of fun. Lucas has only raced it once at DR but enjoyed it once we figured out the best tire treatment for that track. I raced it on the last DR race-day as he didn't come with me. 
Think I was 5th in the A-main (I think 8-10 cars in A, 5 or so in the B). 
Not bad having not driven it before. They look pretty tame compared to all the Pan cars / TC's we usually play with, but it was actually alot of fun to drive...Nice and simple. No setup to think about, just all driving.


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> The Mazda 6 part# is PF-1471


i found the mazda 6 bodies on ebay cause they're no longer available


----------



## koopal

Mr. Bearthur trying the new layout,


----------



## koopal

Friday racing 3/19/10
1/10 TC main: Aja, Bearthur, Joe


----------



## koopal

Friday racing 3/19/10

WGT main: Chris, Dan, Ramil


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> i found the mazda 6 bodies on ebay cause they're no longer available


Thanx Jay, i ordered 1 from Chris (Stratus)


----------



## Aja Archibald

nice layout chris had a good time testing the TOP Car very fast huh....


----------



## koopal

To all Xtreme drivers that will race @ Mushroom Bowl (3/21/10).......Goodluck...:thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Oh good. That old layout was really jacking me up :freak:


its a nice fast flowing layout, i think everyone likes it. but if you hit the rails your car will bounce off to the wall....(double whammy)


----------



## san.

Good day at Mushroom Bowl. AJ took 1st in Muscle (cars were crazy fast) and 2nd in RCGT A-Mains. I took 1st in Muscle B-Main and 3rd in RCGT A-Main. Lazero podium'd RCGT and M18 in the B-Main's. Racing Jasin was in the A-Main for both M18 and Muscle, didn't get his final standings. Ruben made the A-Main with his 18R and broke in the B-Main for Muscle, also didn't get his standings. All in all, it was a great day for the guys!


----------



## JRZ93

Wat body did u guys use for muscle?


----------



## san.

RCGT A-Main photo:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6200-3/DSC_0301.JPG

Muscle A-Main photo:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6176-3/DSC_0295.JPG

M18 A-Main photo:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/7061-3/DSC_0292.JPG

Paint your car pink and you will be fast like AJ and Scooby:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6340-5/DSC_0114.JPG

Their cars:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6528-5/DSC_0161.JPG

Gangsta:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6989-3/DSC_0274.JPG

Gangsta the Sequel:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6965-3/DSC_0268.JPG

The Trophy Gurlz, ...I mean Juan:
http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6929-3/DSC_0259.JPG


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Does anyone have one of these?


I have one at the store


----------



## Aja Archibald

I use the new model corvette Muscle
350Z RCGT
My new car from top was really fast thanks to Maj Hobby I also want to thank San for the super secret motor more speed meant more traction roll
the car had grip like a foam very impress...
Thank Juan for the paint jobs always keep me running in style
Hope you feel better we needed you last night dude...

All went great Rubin Jason Lazero all had a blast...

See you guys through out the week...


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> RCGT A-Main photo:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6200-3/DSC_0301.JPG
> 
> Muscle A-Main photo:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6176-3/DSC_0295.JPG
> 
> M18 A-Main photo:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/7061-3/DSC_0292.JPG
> 
> Paint your car pink and you will be fast like AJ and Scooby:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6340-5/DSC_0114.JPG
> 
> Their cars:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6528-5/DSC_0161.JPG
> 
> Gangsta:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6989-3/DSC_0274.JPG
> 
> Gangsta the Sequel:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6965-3/DSC_0268.JPG
> 
> The Trophy Gurlz, ...I mean Juan:
> http://www.skyrocketracing.com/gallery/d/6929-3/DSC_0259.JPG


GOOD FOR U GUYS AND ROCKIN' THE CRUZIN SHIRTS!!!


----------



## CHINO34

I Cant Believe How I Ran Tonight. My Car Looked Great Out There, It Was On Rails, Had A Great Nite Racing With All You Guys...(Bart,Ferm,Uly,Chris, Toby)Im still dizzy!!! lol
Thanks For Helpin Me Lazaro Always There Saving My Butt, Great Pit Man :0) Also Thanks To Aj,San, Mr.xtreme & Bart For Helpin Me Get Right Up To Speed.....see You Guys Next Week.....never Thought Oval Was This Fun!!!


----------



## san.

Hey Ruben, I want to get into Oval. Need some help getting the car of my choice at the *2.84sec* mark. What Rollout must I run to get this fast? *evil grin*


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> I use the new model corvette Muscle
> 350Z RCGT
> My new car from top was really fast thanks to Maj Hobby *I also want to thank San for the super secret motor more speed meant more traction roll
> the car had grip like a foam very impress...*
> Thank Juan for the paint jobs always keep me running in style
> Hope you feel better we needed you last night dude...
> 
> All went great Rubin Jason Lazero all had a blast...
> 
> See you guys through out the week...


In case you didn't know, or wasn't aware, you had the fastest RCGT laptime for the day! Tom Lane 10.3sec, Jeff Jammin 10.3sec and AJ 10.2sec.

RCGT HERE I COME!!


----------



## koopal

Aja Archibald said:


> I use the new model corvette Muscle
> 350Z RCGT
> My new car from top was really fast thanks to Maj Hobby I also want to thank San for the super secret motor more speed meant more traction roll
> the car had grip like a foam very impress...
> Thank Juan for the paint jobs always keep me running in style
> Hope you feel better we needed you last night dude...
> 
> All went great Rubin Jason Lazero all had a blast...
> 
> See you guys through out the week...


how can i convert my Cyclone TC to RCGT for Jackson  ? and can you share the super secret motor :tongue: .


----------



## san.

No need for conversion, per se. Just need HPI X-Pattern D-Compound tires on spoke 26mm rims, 17.5T motor and a body that resembles a true 1:1 car contour. In essence, any body that's not a Mazda 6, Stratus, Protoform or Alfa Romeo (Non-Touring Car bodies).

The Secret Motor is by Ernest Provetti and it's not the newest one.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> No need for conversion, per se. Just need HPI X-Pattern D-Compound tires on spoke 26mm rims, 17.5T motor and a body that resembles a true 1:1 car contour. In essence, any body that's not a Mazda 6, Stratus, Protoform or Alfa Romeo (Non-Touring Car bodies).
> 
> The Secret Motor is by Ernest Provetti and it's not the newest one.


Thanx Mr. Santos.


----------



## tobamiester

Ran the WGT car around the track this am. Love the new layout Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

seems like wgt is taking over from 1/12.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

If Toby makes it Friday we will have 5 World GT guys. Should make for some good racing. :thumbsup: Looks like I will have to work on my car so I can catch Ramil


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Where is Oneway1001


----------



## domracer

i think he's riding a bike in the park


----------



## domracer

Big night tonight for road course. WGT should have a great turnout.
I'm also in for 18r.


----------



## JRZ93

Sorry I missed it.bday plans.cu all soon


----------



## koopal

Hello! :wave: where is everybody  , its friday night, road course 

racing time :thumbsup: . Anybody wants to race on the weekend (Sat. or 

Sunday), or every other weekend  ? Thanx  .


----------



## domracer

Good Luck to Santon, AJ, Beathur and racin jason at the nats. So far it looks like A main success for them. 

Xtreme R/c racers are the best in the nation.


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> Hello! :wave: where is everybody  , its friday night, road course
> 
> racing time :thumbsup: . Anybody wants to race on the weekend (Sat. or
> 
> Sunday), or every other weekend  ? Thanx  .


some o the guys went to nationals


----------



## JRZ93

Santos u wanna go 2vineland sat? My friend can't go now due to a family obligation.I'm drivin in the suv


----------



## san.

Is it on Saturday or Sunday? I can only do Sunday. My daughter's birthday is on Apr 3rd.


----------



## san.

Here are the results from Nationals:


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Is it on Saturday or Sunday? I can only do Sunday. My daughter's birthday is on Apr 3rd.


family hobbies in vineland runs saturday btw sunday is easter


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Here are the results from Nationals:


i gotta say pretty sad there were 72 entries??!?!?!?
offroad gets more on just a club race


----------



## domracer

roar nats doesn't carry the weight that it used to. But if you notice, the scale appearing classes are growing. I guess people are tired of racing cars that don't look like race cars.


----------



## Aja Archibald

domracer said:


> roar nats doesn't carry the weight that it used to. But if you notice, the scale appearing classes are growing. I guess people are tired of racing cars that don't look like race cars.


R9 
Mazda 6
LTC

are all real cars dont understand what you mean by this statement...
I think people do not have the funds to attend a roar nats...
This is coming from racers that race a lot.. $85 is alot for one class..

By the way there are to many classes being held at an electric race..
Wait to you see the gas nationals... There two class 1/10 or 1/8 
Not a hundred...


----------



## domracer

I agree. the carpet nats used to be 1/12 stock and mod and 1/10 touring stock and mod.


----------



## Aja Archibald

domracer said:


> I agree. the carpet nats used to be 1/12 stock and mod and 1/10 touring stock and mod.


are you bringing out your wgt this friday??
thinking about getting that ready for jackson opening day.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Aja & Mr. Santos: what body are you using for the RCGT? thanx  .

thinking also of running WGT & RCGT @ Jackson.


----------



## san.

I run the Lotus Elise and AJ the Nissan 350Z.

Spoke 26mm wheels (no dish), HPI X-Pattern D-Compound tires and 17.5T motor is required.


----------



## san.

JRZ93 said:


> i gotta say pretty sad there were 72 entries??!?!?!?
> offroad gets more on just a club race


I spent $585 dollars at Nationals, AJ did as well. Bea spent more than that. That's over $1600+ between 3 guys alone. Economy state played a big part on the low turn out, for sure.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> I run the Lotus Elise and AJ the Nissan 350Z.
> 
> Spoke 26mm wheels (no dish), HPI X-Pattern D-Compound tires and 17.5T motor is required.


is it 190mm or 200mm body? Xtreme got a Toyota MR 200mm body.


----------



## san.

190mm bodies for electric cars. 200mm is for nitro chassis.


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> I spent $585 dollars at Nationals, AJ did as well. Bea spent more than that. That's over $1600+ between 3 guys alone. Economy state played a big part on the low turn out, for sure.


oh yeah i hear ya,ill tell u wat the turnout is for family....last year 300.
dont get me wrong id rather go to a race with around 100, less downtime and more runtime. i actually hope there are less than last year.lol
dom u going to vineland?
my partner in crime has a family thing so let me kno
pm me


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> 190mm bodies for electric cars. 200mm is for nitro chassis.


thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

koopal said:


> thanx :thumbsup:


I have a RX-7 190 if you want it let me know..


----------



## domracer

JRZ93 said:


> oh yeah i hear ya,ill tell u wat the turnout is for family....last year 300.
> dont get me wrong id rather go to a race with around 100, less downtime and more runtime. i actually hope there are less than last year.lol
> dom u going to vineland?
> my partner in crime has a family thing so let me kno
> pm me


Have a wedding to attend on saturday.
good luck down there.


----------



## koopal

Aja Archibald said:


> I have a RX-7 190 if you want it let me know..


is this the RX-7?


----------



## Aja Archibald

koopal said:


> is this the RX-7?


Yes but you have to paint it your own color...


----------



## koopal

Aja Archibald said:


> Yes but you have to paint it your own color...


how much? & if you can bring it friday sir, does it come w/ a free spoke 26mm wheels w/ HPI X-pattern D-compound tires :tongue: ?


----------



## domracer

good luck to everyone tonight. See you on monday night.


----------



## san.

JRZ93 said:


> i gotta say pretty sad there were 72 entries??!?!?!?
> offroad gets more on just a club race


I was looking at the heat standings and at the very bottom is reads 98 racers.  :freak:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Talked to a few guys this week about running this Friday. Looks like we will be running this Friday April 9. We will be running Touring Car, World GT and 18R's. :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

No 12th or M18's? I can't recall the last time an 18R race was ran and I think Ruben is the only one that's active with his.

I'm in for TC. Is it TC rubber, foam or mixed?


----------



## koopal

Friday racing is back; :woohoo:

Sorry no video, having problem posting URL from Youtube. 

18r: Aja, Chris, Baby Ramil, Rich, Pete, Joe

1/10 TC: Aja, Bearthur, Joe, Ramil

WGT: Chris, Aja, Ramil


----------



## domracer

is anyone coming this friday night?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

domracer said:


> is anyone coming this friday night?


I will be racing World GT and 18R


----------



## domracer

looks like we may have a great 18r field.

Lazaro bringing his 18r/m18
Chris is running 18r & wgt
I am running 18r & wgt

Do I see a spring points series for 1/18th? 
A return of 1/12th with 17.5 motors?

Keep tuned.


----------



## tobamiester

Still waiting for my WGT MMP repair from Castle  
I'll see if I can get out and get the dust off the 18r


----------



## domracer

bring the 18r. we need more 1/18th.


----------



## koopal

WGT
1/10 TC 
Mini Z :tongue:
SC18 

Mr. Toby, can you bring the Mini Cooper if your racing @ xtreme tonight.  thanx.


----------



## domracer

ramil,

bring the 1/12 tonight, i'll try to fix mine today.


----------



## koopal

can you fix mine also. the rear is so loose, i think its trying to past the front on every turn, maybe i should drive it backward 

Mr. Santos, i need help with my M18, it keep on flipping on every turn also.


----------



## koopal

Friday night racing:woohoo:: welcome back 1/12 class (Chris, Lazaro & me) hopefully more 1/12 guys shows up. 18r is big again (Dom, Toby, Laz, Rich, Pete & William w/ his SC18) that SC18 will become a good class i think :thumbsup:. & WGT class is getting popular ( Chris, Toby, Dom & me). No 1/10 TC  

1/12 main:





18r main





WGT main


----------



## domracer

Great Video!

Chris and myself have to come up with a game plan to defeat Ramil.


----------



## Bart Diaz

In what class?


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Great Video!
> 
> Chris and myself have to come up with a game plan to defeat Ramil.


Sucky race. Pretty disappointed with myself in WGT after a great start. But then again, have to remember I haven't run a Friday night in a long time (January maybe) and only running Chris's GTB too: no fun stuff like C.H.E.A.T or Vegas to play with. There was no catching Ramil's car even if I could drive consistently. 

Great driving in 18R Dominick. Smooth and consistent (despite all the other carnage on the track).

Thanks Chris for the lend of the GTB. Couldn't have run without it.


----------



## koopal

Toby, thanx for letting me test drive the mini cooper.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> Great Video!
> 
> Chris and myself have to come up with a game plan to defeat Ramil.



You need the 7 secret tuning tips from Master Tim, Master Maj & Master Yoda.  :tongue: :lol:


----------



## domracer

Thanks for the compliments. The 18r class is probably the best at Xtreme. The size of the track is perfect.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Was a good night of racing. Ramil was on fire with a lap time of 5.999 in world GT. :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

who's racing tonight?


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> who's racing tonight?


Good and bad news. Castle finally sent my MMP-1s back for my WGT, but I can't make tonite. Hope enough guys turn up for some decent racing...


----------



## JRZ93

so where are you guys headed to jackson tmrr? i got plans tmrr and sunday is going to rain so i got back from work and only chris's truck was in the parking lot


----------



## koopal

1/16 Slash @ xtreme.


----------



## koopal

HB Cyclone TC @ Xtreme.


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Mr. Santos, i need help with my M18, it keep on flipping on every turn also.


What's the hardness of the front and rear tires. Did you glue the sidewall of the front tires only? What's the front spring location? Are you still trying to steer onpower with that brushless system? Not sure if AJ will volunteer to help you, but he's good at setting up M18's. But he might also tell you to run the 18r instead, since it's the class of the month.

I've been busy at work. Rolling out new servers and slowly deploying Windows 7 on our desktops. Not sure when I will get a chance to swing by.

Laterz, to all Xtreme Addicts!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Hi Guys,

This Weekend is Mothers Day. We are looking to run some on-road this Friday. 1/18 1/12 and 1/10 :thumbsup: Please let me know if you will be coming to race before Friday so I can get a head count and have time to set the track up for Friday Night.

Thanks Chris From Xtreme Rc Addicts


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This Weekend is Mothers Day. We are looking to run some on-road this Friday. 1/18 1/12 and 1/10 :thumbsup: Please let me know if you will be coming to race before Friday so I can get a head count and have time to set the track up for Friday Night.
> 
> Thanks Chris From Xtreme Rc Addicts


Thanks but I have plans already see you soon maybe next friday..
Enjoy the race and good luck to all..


----------



## tobamiester

Anyone still running t-bar road course cars, I heard the 1s Saddle Packs are stocked again. Chris can hook you up. I looked into it a couple of months ago and they were back ordered all over the place...


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Toby, I can get saddle packs if the guys need them. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Hi Guys,

This Weekend is Mothers Day. We are looking to run some on-road this Friday. 1/18 1/12 and 1/10 Please let me know if you will be coming to race before Friday so I can get a head count and have time to set the track up for Friday Night.

Thanks Chris From Xtreme Rc Addicts


----------



## domracer

Toby, you will like the t-bar car. It handles much more consistantly than a link car. I have a saddle pack 1s lipo if you want it from speedzone. I bought it last fall and never used it.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Toby, you will like the t-bar car. It handles much more consistantly than a link car. I have a saddle pack 1s lipo if you want it from speedzone. I bought it last fall and never used it.


Thanks Dom. I ended up selling the car anyways. I got it in a trade with a ton of tires and parts. kept the parts/tires and moved it on as I couldn't find a saddle pack anywhere. No biggy but thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Is anyone coming to race on Friday?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Is anyone coming to race this Friday?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Who is racing on-Road this Friday?


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme, :freak:
do you still change the layout to road course? 
Need to drive my WGT (5.999), 1/10 TC & 1/12 Pan.

Thanx


----------



## BadBeat

Hi.Do u accept paypal?


----------



## JRZ93

So not really thread jackin, john lead support to extreme so send him some love

http://www.rctech.net/forum/nitro-road/405457-county-gas-83-west-nyack-road-nanuet-ny.html


----------



## Aja Archibald

Maybe the 18R could come outdoor. Getting mind ready now..
I'll try to get some 1/10 guys to come up. You know it will be there.
Perhaps the World GT might grow Chris bring your GT out. Thinking about it.


----------



## koopal

:wave: anybody coming this friday for 17.5 rubber TC, 13.5 foam TC, WGT, 1/12 pan, 18r  

Mr. Aja
Mr. Bea 
Mr. Dom
Mr. Santos
Mr. Dan
Mr. Laz
Mr. Rich
Mr. Pete
Mr. Tom
Mr. Toby
Mr. Ruben
Mr. Jay
Mr. Tim
Mr. Anybody:drunk:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> Mr. Xtreme, :freak:
> do you still change the layout to road course?
> Need to drive my WGT (5.999), 1/10 TC & 1/12 Pan.
> 
> Thanx


If you would like to run just call the store and I will be happy to set up the on-road. I have been itching to run may World GT. Also I will be getting some date together for Thursday Night so we can run 1/18 and 1/10


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 17 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme;3377502]The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 17 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) Ramil WGT, 1/10 TC 13.5 foam/17.5 rubber, 1/12 pan


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mr. Xtreme; The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 17 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) Ramil WGT, 1/10 TC 13.5 foam/17.5 rubber, 1/12 pan
3) ?
4) ?


----------



## Aja Archibald

Why not run outside with WGT Friday at nanuet?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mr. Xtreme; The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 17 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) Ramil WGT, 1/10 TC 13.5 foam/17.5 rubber, 1/12 pan
3) ?
4) ?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> Why not run outside with WGT Friday at nanuet?


Everyone is telling me that Friday Nights are bad to run, So why not run on Thursdays to make everyone happy. This way we can all run and still have the weekends to go down the shore, camping or spend time with the family.


----------



## JRZ93

Aja Archibald said:


> Why not run outside with WGT Friday at nanuet?


+1
id like to run at xtreme on a weeknight but thursday is a night i already have plans.
ramil call me
-jay


----------



## koopal

JRZ93 said:


> +1
> id like to run at xtreme on a weeknight but thursday is a night i already have plans.
> ramil call me
> -jay


Jay, PM


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Everyone is telling me that Friday Nights are bad to run, So why not run on Thursdays to make everyone happy. This way we can all run and still have the weekends to go down the shore, camping or spend time with the family.


I heard it was alot of people out last week, I couldnt make it because of the 
sweep challenge in staten island..

I think friday is good but no body wants to be inside rather be outside 
enjoying the weather thats just me though


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mr. Xtreme; The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 17 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) Ramil WGT, 1/10 TC 13.5 foam/17.5 rubber, 1/12 pan
3) ?
4) ?

Who is coming to run 18R or 1/10 ?:wave:


----------



## koopal

:wave: anybody coming this thursday?

Mr. Aja - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC, 18r
Mr. Bea - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Dom - WGT, 18r, 1/12 pan
Mr. Santos - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Dan - WGT
Mr. Laz - 18r, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Rich - 18r
Mr. Pete - 18r
Mr. Tom - 18r, 1/12 pan
Mr. Toby - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan
Mr. Ruben - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Jay - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Ramil - WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC 
Mr. Chris - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan
:woohoo:


----------



## koopal

koopal said:


> Jay, PM


Mr. Jay, PM again. 
thanx


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Hello, Anybody coming tonight?

Mr. Aja - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC, 18r
Mr. Bea - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Dom - WGT, 18r, 1/12 pan
Mr. Santos - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Dan - WGT
Mr. Laz - 18r, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Rich - 18r
Mr. Pete - 18r
Mr. Tom - 18r, 1/12 pan
Mr. Toby - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan
Mr. Ruben - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Jay - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Ramil - WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC 
Mr. Chris - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan


----------



## koopal

yes sir, :thumbsup:

WGT,1/10 TC, 1/12 Pan


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Hello, Anybody coming tonight?
> 
> Mr. Aja - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC, 18r
> Mr. Bea - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
> Mr. Dom - WGT, 18r, 1/12 pan
> Mr. Santos - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
> Mr. Dan - WGT
> Mr. Laz - 18r, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC
> Mr. Rich - 18r
> Mr. Pete - 18r
> Mr. Tom - 18r, 1/12 pan
> Mr. Toby - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan
> Mr. Ruben - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
> Mr. Jay - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
> Mr. Ramil - WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC
> Mr. Chris - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan


Its a maybe. Trying to rustle up a sitter. 18R and WGT if I can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Ok I am in for tonite:

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) Ramil WGT, 1/10 TC 13.5 foam/17.5 rubber, 1/12 pan
3) Toby WGT, 18R


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Ok I am in for tonite:

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) Ramil WGT, 1/10 TC 13.5 foam/17.5 rubber, 1/12 pan
3) Toby WGT, 18R
4) ?
5) ?


----------



## koopal

Thursday Night Racing @ Xtreme: :thumbsup:

hopefully we can start road course racing @ xtreme every thursday. 

Thanx Toby for helping me with my radio last night & to Mr. Xtreme for staying an extra hour for us to do some lap time. 

see you guys next thursday. :woohoo:

Mr. Aja - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC, 18r
Mr. Bea - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Dom - WGT, 18r, 1/12 pan
Mr. Santos - 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Dan - WGT
Mr. Laz - 18r, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Rich - 18r
Mr. Pete - 18r
Mr. Tom - 18r, 1/12 pan
Mr. Toby - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan
Mr. Ruben - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Jay - 18r, 1/12 pan, 1/10 13.5/17.5 TC
Mr. Ramil - WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10, 13.5/17.5 TC 
Mr. Chris - 18r, WGT, 1/12 pan

Oval Guys your welcome to join in 
Mr. Ray
Mr. George
Mr. Ulises
Mr. Fermin


----------



## Aja Archibald

I may swing by but not sure if i will run..
May test the WGT out again since it back up and running..


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

This week looks good to run, We should have about 5 to 7 guys. Please post your name if you will make it.

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

This week looks good to run, We should have about 6 to 8 guys. Please post your name if you will make it on Thursday

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) William S 1/18
3) Rich B 1/18


----------



## Aja Archibald

If you can get 8 or more 18r i come out and run 18r


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme;3387417]The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

This week looks good to run, We should have about 6 to 8 guys. Please post your name if you will make it on Thursday

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) William S 1/18
3) Rich B 1/18
4) Ramil WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10 (13.5/17.5) TC,


----------



## Aja Archibald

koopal said:


> Mr. Xtreme;3387417]The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.
> 
> I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.
> 
> This week looks good to run, We should have about 6 to 8 guys. Please post your name if you will make it on Thursday
> 
> 1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
> 2) William S 1/18
> 3) Rich B 1/18
> 4) Ramil WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10 (13.5/17.5) TC,


What happen to the 18R Class are we going to bring it back...
Do You guys own the 18B or 18T can get some racing at Maj Off road track..
Ill be there Sunday Who coming to run Offroad.. 18

1) Aja
2) Ramil???
3 Others


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mr. Xtreme;3387417]The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

This week looks good to run, We should have about 6 to 8 guys. Please post your name if you will make it on Thursday 

1) Chris G 1/18 or Wgt
2) William S 1/18
3) Rich B 1/18
4) Ramil WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10 (13.5/17.5) TC,
5) AJ ??? This is for on-road not off-road thanks
6) Dom ???


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mr. Xtreme;3387417]The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

This week looks good to run, We should have about 6 to 8 guys. Please post your name if you will make it on Thursday 

1) Chris G 1/18, WGT
2) William S 1/18
3) Rich B 1/18
4) Ramil WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10 (13.5/17.5) TC,
5) Dom I 1/18, WGT
6) AJ ??? This is for on-road not off-road thanks


----------



## Aja Archibald

I know but this is for racing. And to me im trying to get the guys to do something other than post 
18r does not seem to be moving, as a matter of fact indoor is quite dead 
for the moment let take it to the street and continue to race.
When it gets cold we will run indoor..
It doesnt matter what we run as long as it 8 or 9 guys and i dont see it there at the moment


----------



## Aja Archibald

Hi Guys, 

Its Chris from Xtreme Rc Addicts. Just to let you all know we will be running On-Road on Thursday nights starting June 17 at 7pm. Here is the link below so you can post your name if you can make it. Thanks

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...274311&page=46

Oh by the way this is for outdoor racing not indoor.

See you thurdays.


----------



## tobamiester

For me personally, I'm starting to think about the indoors season. My kids finish up school tomorrow (June 24) and July will be pretty busy with offroad and then vacation. I'd like to have my new 12th scale ready to start indoors in mid August as I run outdoors Sept and early Oct.

I hope to get to Xtreme between now and then to run a Thursday night or two.

My WGT is running pretty decent, although I noticed some odd behavior when I was practicing last week (power related). Think I might get rid of the Castle and stay exclusively with Tekin.

My 18R was running like a champ and intend to run that. I have an SC18 I am converting into an 18R2 but I need to breakin the belts (as I've read) and see how that runs against my 18R.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> For me personally, I'm starting to think about the indoors season. My kids finish up school tomorrow (June 24) and July will be pretty busy with offroad and then vacation. I'd like to have my new 12th scale ready to start indoors in mid August as I run outdoors Sept and early Oct.
> 
> I hope to get to Xtreme between now and then to run a Thursday night or two.
> 
> My WGT is running pretty decent, although I noticed some odd behavior when I was practicing last week (power related). Think I might get rid of the Castle and stay exclusively with Tekin.
> 
> My 18R was running like a champ and intend to run that. I have an SC18 I am converting into an 18R2 but I need to breakin the belts (as I've read) and see how that runs against my 18R.


I will see you soon at the track Toby.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mr. Xtreme;3387417]The calander on the website is on the blink it tells you the store hours, race nights, start times but it will not give you the classes. Please give me a call if you are not sure what classes we are running 201-729-9500 Thanks.

I know friday is bad for alot of people so I would like to set up the On-Road for Thursday June 24 at 7pm. May just run 1/18 and 1/10. Please list your name below if you can make it so I know if I should get the track ready.

This week looks good to run, We should have about 6 to 8 guys. Please post your name if you will make it on Thursday 

1) Chris G 1/18, WGT 
2) William S 1/18 
3) Rich B 1/18 
4) Ramil WGT, 1/12 pan,1/10 (13.5/17.5) TC, 
5) Dom I 1/18, WGT 
6) AJ ??? 

We have 3 WGT's for tonight lets make it 4 AJ


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Wow, Thats all I can say about last nights racing. I guess Thursday night on-road racing will be good for the hot days of summer cause we had 3 guys for WGT and 11 guys for 1/18 with some new faces. Here are the results. 

Also, We will be racing again next Thursday July 1, at 7pm Sharp.

A-Main 1/18

1) Chris G - 35
2) Dom I - 33
3) William S - 30
4) Rich B - 25
5) Ian G - 24
6) Joe S - 22

B-Main 1/18

1) John V - 26
2) Ralph C - 26
3) Mark S - 25
4) Ron S - 22
5) Dave G - 18

WGT

1) Ramil F - 51
2) Chris G - 48
3) Dom I - 26


----------



## koopal

:woohoo:

Thursday Night Racing @ Xtreme:

What a turn out last night! Watching that sc18 race is awesome  
its the next big thing @ xtreme i think :thumbsup: 
its good to run my WGT again & seeing familiar & new faces @ xtreme. See you guys next week.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Yes, Looking foward to next Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

Great racing thursday night! It was fun to have such a great turnout with the sc18's, and not one broken car all night! 

And the A/c works great indoors. Good job Chris.


----------



## radsnappy

chris glad to see things picking up for you :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

I'm excited to run my 18R again. I'll work on the wife for Thursday. Chris, did you order some of those Exotek bodies ? (last years one is looking pretty long in the tooth LOL)


----------



## domracer

if Chris can't get one, I'll loan you an extra that I have (new unpainted).


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> if Chris can't get one, I'll loan you an extra that I have (new unpainted).


Thanks Dom. Its not an emergency (yet), the old beast is still runnable...The Wing has been shoe goo'd on 3 times :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

bring your sc18, we ran with the truck bodies, pretty awesome racing with no breakage. Chris is working on jumps.But we will run both 18r and sc18 on thursdays with a point series for each. Kinda like a summer challenge.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> bring your sc18, we ran with the truck bodies, pretty awesome racing with no breakage. Chris is working on jumps.But we will run both 18r and sc18 on thursdays with a point series for each. Kinda like a summer challenge.


OK cool. Was wondering about that :thumbsup:


----------



## JRZ93

Man I wish u ran any other day but thu n I would be inside there w/u guys but its outdoors at county gas friday n offroad sundays for me....til the weather changes anyway...please post when u change to fridays,wait I hope you'll change to fridays.would hate to sell my stuff


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> Great racing thursday night! It was fun to have such a great turnout with the sc18's, and not one broken car all night!
> 
> And the A/c works great indoors. Good job Chris.


Mr. Dom, 


it's awesome watching a bunch of sc18 racing.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

JRZ93 said:


> Man I wish u ran any other day but thu n I would be inside there w/u guys but its outdoors at county gas friday n offroad sundays for me....til the weather changes anyway...please post when u change to fridays,wait I hope you'll change to fridays.would hate to sell my stuff


The race nights for the summer will be Oval night on Monday at 7pm sharp and On-Road/Off-Road on Thursdays at 7pm Sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 1 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. :wave:

Classes for Thursday July 1 at 7pm sharp. With AC :thumbsup:

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road ? 

Drivers Are:

1) Chris G - SC18, 18R, WGT


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We are racing on Thursday Night July 1 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. :wave:
> 
> Classes for Thursday July 1 at 7pm sharp. With AC :thumbsup:
> 
> 1) 18R - On-Road
> 2) SC18 - Off-Road
> 3) WGT - On-Road ?
> 
> Drivers Are:
> 
> 1) Chris G - SC18, 18R, WGT
> 2) Ramil - WGT, 1/10 TC (13.5 foam & 17.5 Rubber)


----------



## JRZ93

Its not offroad if ur on carpet lol
Jk what are u running the 1/18 cars?


----------



## domracer

I will be there thursday night for sc18, 18r. and possibly wgt. With the larger turnouts I want to concentrate on 18th scale.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Yes, Thursdays are back. Just remember 7pm sharp so we can get out around 10pm :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 1 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 1 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road ? 

Drivers Are:

1) Chris G - SC18, 18R, WGT 
2) Ramil - WGT, 1/10 TC (13.5 foam & 17.5 Rubber) 
3) Dom I - SC18, 18R, and Maybe WGT ? 
4) Little I - SC18 
5) Richard B - SC18 
6) William S - SC18, and Maybe 18R ? 
7) Ian G - 18R ? 
8) AJ - 18R ?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 1 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 1 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road ? 

Drivers Are:

1) Chris G - SC18, 18R, WGT 
2) Ramil - WGT, 1/10 TC (13.5 foam & 17.5 Rubber) 
3) Dom I - SC18, 18R, and Maybe WGT ? 
4) Little I - SC18 
5) Richard B - SC18 
6) William S - SC18, and Maybe 18R ? 
7) Ian G - 18R ? 
8) AJ - 18R ?
9) Travis H - 18T ?
10) ????

Looks Like it just may be another good turn out....................


----------



## domracer

Get ready for the 1/18th layout for tonight, should be good.


----------



## domracer

no wgt for me tonight, still rebuilding.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> no wgt for me tonight, still rebuilding.


WGT anyone?  

Toby
Aja
Dan


----------



## JRZ93

What tires do u all run on wgt? 
What motor? 10.5? 
Gunna build one.
Thanks n if u kno wat page are the specs on this forum?


----------



## domracer

Another great thursday night of racing! We ran both 18r and sc18 on road course with jumps!!! Kinda like rally racing and short course racing. And a decent turnout considering the long holiday weekend upon us.


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> What tires do u all run on wgt?
> What motor? 10.5?
> Gunna build one.
> Thanks n if u kno wat page are the specs on this forum?


Jay,
Jaco or CRC Spec WGT tires seems to be the norm. I run Jaco's, didn't like the CRC. Others prefer opposite. 
Yes we run a 10.5. 
General standardized specs http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf
Xtreme and DR allows the Protoform Mulsanne body too.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Another great thursday night of racing! We ran both 18r and sc18 on road course with jumps!!! Kinda like rally racing and short course racing. And a decent turnout considering the long holiday weekend upon us.


Ramil, Any videos?


----------



## JRZ93

tobamiester said:


> Jay,
> Jaco or CRC Spec WGT tires seems to be the norm. I run Jaco's, didn't like the CRC. Others prefer opposite.
> Yes we run a 10.5.
> General standardized specs http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf
> Xtreme and DR allows the Protoform Mulsanne body too.


Thanks toby


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> Thanks toby


No probsl buddy. I know you've sent me a couple of texts recently. Sorry I hadn't responded. Nothing personal, just busy with stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## JRZ93

tobamiester said:


> No probsl buddy. I know you've sent me a couple of texts recently. Sorry I hadn't responded. Nothing personal, just busy with stuff :thumbsup:


Its all good.
btw what about the parma aston db9 body? I can't access the link....u kno how these verizon fones are...LOL


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Ramil, Any videos?


Toby,

sorry no video didnt make it last night, i dont have 18r or sc18 . 

Want to run my WGT but its only me & Chris. 
Hopefully you, Dom, Dan, Aja & Jay 
will come on thursday with your WGT. :roll:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

JRZ93 said:


> Its all good.
> btw what about the parma aston db9 body? I can't access the link....u kno how these verizon fones are...LOL


If you guys are looking for some parts let me know?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We had a blast racing the 18R and the SC18 with the jumps.  Think next week will be a better turnout cause it is not a holiday weekend. 

We will be racing again next Thursday July 8, 2010 at 7pm Sharp. :wave:


----------



## domracer

I have repaired my wgt, so this thursday I am bringing it Ramil. I may even have the 1/12 ready.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> I have repaired my wgt, so this thursday I am bringing it Ramil. I may even have the 1/12 ready.


Good to know sir, :thumbsup:
I went to Jackson last saturday & ran my WGT
& its a handful, no grip :drunk:. I ran also my TOP Photon
& on the first heat i slam it to the wall.


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> If you guys are looking for some parts let me know?


Chris, order those Exotek bodies ?


----------



## koopal

just wanna share a video (courtesy of Mr. San) on how an Xtremerc regular (Mr. Aja) represent @ Jackson. :thumbsup:
(Note: the 3rd place car chasing Aja is not me  )


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

domracer said:


> I have repaired my wgt, so this thursday I am bringing it Ramil. I may even have the 1/12 ready.


My WGT is ready for Thursday, See you there. SC18 what a blast :tongue:

Ramil are you coming on Thursday?


----------



## domracer

Ramil at Jackson!!! 

See you on Thursday.


----------



## Aja Archibald

domracer said:


> Ramil at Jackson!!!
> 
> See you on Thursday.


When you going to floyd and jackson let me know


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 8 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 8 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road 

Drivers Are:

1) Chris G - SC18, 18R, WGT


----------



## domracer

i'll be in for sc18 & wgt


----------



## domracer

ignore last post, something just came up for thursday, won't be racing this week.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> My WGT is ready for Thursday, See you there. SC18 what a blast :tongue:
> 
> Ramil are you coming on Thursday?


yes, if we run WGT. Mr. Dom is not coming 
this thursday so we need 1 more guy w/ WGT.


----------



## Aja Archibald

I may show up not 100% yet..
Maybe if people come out, it will be worth it..
what ever happens to posting the race results???


----------



## tobamiester

Guys, any specific general setup tips for the SC18 when at Xtreme ? Similar to how we run 18R's (springs, oils etc ?) cheers


----------



## domracer

Ramil, I cleared my schedule so I am back on for thursday night with
wgt
sc18

and maybe 18r.


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> Guys, any specific general setup tips for the SC18 when at Xtreme ? Similar to how we run 18R's (springs, oils etc ?) cheers


Toby we have been running them stock out of the box. I haven't even changed any settings yet, but we did reduce the pinion gear down to 10 or 11 teeth due to heat issues with motor.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> Ramil, I cleared my schedule so I am back on for thursday night with
> wgt
> sc18
> 
> and maybe 18r.


:thumbsup: :woohoo:

Aja / Toby, are you coming on thursday?


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> :thumbsup: :woohoo:
> 
> Aja / Toby, are you coming on thursday?


Going to try Ramil. Racing this Sunday so , well, you know how it goes ... :freak:


----------



## domracer

it's good to see guys that race at xtreme r/c do well elsewhere.


----------



## Aja Archibald

domracer said:


> View attachment 112015
> 
> 
> View attachment 112016
> 
> 
> it's good to see guys that race at xtreme r/c do well elsewhere.


I really want to come out, but with Sweep Race #3 Coming up I really need 
to work on my car..See how much i get done today and tonight. Who knows 
I may just pop in.. Enjoy racing all..Get them 18R Ready.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Dom did you sign up for WGT in Chaplin??


----------



## domracer

yes, so far i'm the only entry on rcsignup.
and i don't have a touring car


----------



## domracer

unless ramil loans me his touring car


----------



## Aja Archibald

usually guys sign up at the track.
Dont worry its going to be a good turn out..
See you there.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> unless ramil loans me his touring car


Mr. Dom,
My TC is with Joe Wright, setting it up for Jackson. 
Its tweak after i hit the wall last saturday. 
When is the race @ Chaplin?


----------



## domracer

Great night of truck racing at xtreme! Lots of new faces and a great debut of 1/10 short course action with jumps.

stay tuned.


----------



## domracer

I even tested my wgt and it's close to ramil's lap record!!!!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Great night of truck racing at xtreme! Lots of new faces and a great debut of 1/10 short course action with jumps.
> 
> stay tuned.


Nice guys. 10th Scale too ? you ran Slash's and Blitz's n things ?


----------



## domracer

yes we did. the sc 18's were quicker, but the 1/10 got around. it's great practice on a tight track.

next thursday we are adding more jumps and a possible cross over jump.

stay tuned


btw: i have the exotek 18r body if you still need it Toby.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> yes we did. the sc 18's were quicker, but the 1/10 got around. it's great practice on a tight track.
> 
> next thursday we are adding more jumps and a possible cross over jump.
> 
> stay tuned
> 
> 
> btw: i have the exotek 18r body if you still need it Toby.


Excited to run the SC18 around the track at Xtreme. I think i'll need to gear it down LOL. I was put off it was so slow...duh..nothing like re-calibrating the ESC...I think its got an 18T in it...that'll little Smoke the competition.... :freak:

If I can make it next Thursday, I'll bring the 18R & WGT too. 

Yeah, thanks re the body. If its NIB I'll take it. I'll bring my old beater exotek anyways..cheers


----------



## domracer

exotek body is new in package. 

and be prepared for wgt, ramil is quick!!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> exotek body is new in package.
> 
> and be prepared for wgt, ramil is quick!!!


I know, I've seen him in action !!! yikes


----------



## Aja Archibald

Good to hear you guys had a good time..
I want a sc18 but im really dont have the time to vest in another class.
However i still own a 18r and 18b whatever happen to that. im really considering selling beacause everybody running something else.
If interested just pm me. Ill tell you all the details.
Hopefully the WGT will take off if not ill sell that too.
Thanks for all the fun and races chris.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> yes we did. the sc 18's were quicker, but the 1/10 got around. it's great practice on a tight track.
> 
> next thursday we are adding more jumps and a possible cross over jump.
> 
> stay tuned
> 
> 
> btw: i have the exotek 18r body if you still need it Toby.


went to the track saturday & ran my sc10 
& it was a blast  specially with the jumps. :wave:


----------



## domracer

Ramil,

If you think the sc10 was fun, you should get the sc18!!!!

trucks on thursday night should be awesome.

btw: I ran my wgt at nanuet on asphalt and it was faster than the nitro guys.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> Good to hear you guys had a good time..
> I want a sc18 but im really dont have the time to vest in another class.
> However i still own a 18r and 18b whatever happen to that. im really considering selling beacause everybody running something else.
> If interested just pm me. Ill tell you all the details.
> Hopefully the WGT will take off if not ill sell that too.
> Thanks for all the fun and races chris.


Thanks AJ

P.S. If you would like to run your 18B just bring it down on thursday and run, the more guys the more fun we all have.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> went to the track saturday & ran my sc10
> & it was a blast  specially with the jumps. :wave:


Come on down with your 1/10 on thursday and run with us Mr Ramilllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

domracer said:


> Ramil,
> 
> If you think the sc10 was fun, you should get the sc18!!!!
> 
> trucks on thursday night should be awesome.
> 
> btw: I ran my wgt at nanuet on asphalt and it was faster than the nitro guys.


Maybe in August I can come play, July for me is a busy month. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 15 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 15 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) SC10 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road 

Drivers:

1) Chris G - SC18, WGT?


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We are racing on Thursday Night July 15 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes.
> 
> Classes for Thursday July 15 at 7pm sharp. With AC
> 
> 1) 18R - On-Road
> 2) SC18 - Off-Road
> 4) SC10 - Off-Road
> 3) WGT - On-Road
> 
> Drivers:
> 
> 1) Chris G - SC18, WGT?


2) Toby H - SC18, 18R, WGT (I need a break from off road after last weekend... phew....I have to wait until tomorrow to fully confirm the babysitter).


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Come on down with your 1/10 on thursday and run with us Mr Ramilllllllllllllllllll


not sure if i can make it, in-laws coming on thursday night 
& i'm looking for Tim to set-up my WGT again, I changed the setup for Jackson &
put it back on the old set-up but when i ran it last saturday it handles differently 

Thanx Toby for the PM.


----------



## tobamiester

tobamiester said:


> 2) Toby H - SC18, 18R, WGT (I need a break from off road after last weekend... phew....I have to wait until tomorrow to fully confirm the babysitter).


I'm confirmed for Thursday. Hope we get a good turn out! Could use a night in with the AC right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 15 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 15 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) SC10 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road 

Drivers:

1) Chris G - SC18, WGT
2) Toby H - SC18, 18R, WGT


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 15 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 15 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) SC10 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road 

Drivers:

1) Chris G - SC18, WGT
2) Toby H - SC18, 18R, WGT
3) Nick - SC18
4) Dom I - SC18, WGT
5) Richard - SC18
6) William S -SC18


----------



## domracer

Excellent night of racing. Great turnout for 1/18 off road. Good to see some new faces at the track. 

And Ramil, we had four wgt's last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Excellent night of racing. Great turnout for 1/18 off road. Good to see some new faces at the track.
> 
> And Ramil, we had four wgt's last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice driving in WGT Dom. I got to try those inline steering blocks. Good to get back indoors...
SC18's were a blast! Great seeing everyone and all the new peops!


----------



## domracer

toby,

inline blocks are great. set up as follows:

2 degree camber
0-1 degree toe in
4.5mm ride height front and rear
gold 18r spring on center shock
battery forward
30 wt oil in main shock
40 wt oil in side shock

and enjoy the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> Excellent night of racing. Great turnout for 1/18 off road. Good to see some new faces at the track.
> 
> And Ramil, we had four wgt's last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 missed a good night of WGT racing, 
inlaws visiting so you know the drill :freak:


----------



## tobamiester

So Chris, to confirm. When on-road 12th Scale starts up again, your going to run 17.5 only, right ?


----------



## domracer

here is a good reason to add a mini class to extreme this fall!!!


----------



## domracer

And when we run sc18's on thursday night, we can run mains up to 10 cars without an issue.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> here is a good reason to add a mini class to extreme this fall!!!
> 
> YouTube- MiniCooperMainA2 ROC 2010


Nice video! These look modified/fast? I suggest we follow DR-like rules, i.e bone-stock. my 2cents. Mr Extreme can call that.


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Nice video! These look modified/fast? I suggest we follow DR-like rules, i.e bone-stock. my 2cents. Mr Extreme can call that.


Mini Madness @ Xtreme :freak:

:thumbsup: out of the box / bone stock.

i'll get one if Chris & Dom will get one also. :woohoo:


----------



## domracer

I'll tell chris to order mine so that I can paint it like my 66 cooper.


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> So Chris, to confirm. When on-road 12th Scale starts up again, your going to run 17.5 only, right ?


My idea was to run 17.5 so that we are consistant with the rest of the usa. It slows the car down slightly and has less tire wear.


----------



## domracer

View attachment lime rock park vintage 2009.bmp


yes, that's yours truly behind the wheel at Lime Rock Park Labor day weekend 2009!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> View attachment 112763


:thumbsup: Nice

I got my mini in the mail over the weekend (the one I had at the track is Lucas's) . Just need a new silver can for it and to paint the body.


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> I'll tell chris to order mine so that I can paint it like my 66 cooper.


can you tell Chris to order one for me also (is it the m05 pro kit?) 
so i can paint my cooper copper


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> can you tell Chris to order one for me also (is it the m05 pro kit?)
> so i can paint my cooper copper


No pro kits. Stock Cooper M05 (part #58438),or older M04 & M03. We should keep the cost/options down, consistent with other local clubs, i.e DR. I'm going to try and get more DR folks to run at Xtreme this fall so consistency in this class would be great.


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> No pro kits. Stock Cooper M05 (part #58438),or older M04 & M03. We should keep the cost/options down, consistent with other local clubs, i.e DR. I'm going to try and get more DR folks to run at Xtreme this fall so consistency in this class would be great.


Thanx Toby (stock M05 for me then), 
that would be great if the DR people will come to race @ xtreme. :thumbsup:
Mr Christopher are you taking notes?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> So Chris, to confirm. When on-road 12th Scale starts up again, your going to run 17.5 only, right ?


I would like to only to keep everyone at a equal level for better racing


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> can you tell Chris to order one for me also (is it the m05 pro kit?)
> so i can paint my cooper copper


Yes, Have a few coming in on Thursday or Friday. :thumbsup: Also we are going to run box stock, as this should make a great class.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 22 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 22 at 7pm sharp. With AC :thumbsup:

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) SC10 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Race Results July 15

SC18 A-Main

1) Toby H - 32
2) Chris G - 30
3) Dom I - 24
4) Mariano - 23
5) Jay - 22
6) William S - 10

WGT A-Main

1) Dom I - 43
2) Toby H - 40
3) Chris G - 38
4) George B - 15


----------



## radsnappy

whats this i see 12th scale oval is going 17.5


----------



## tobamiester

radsnappy said:


> whats this i see 12th scale oval is going 17.5


Mr Ray, this is the on-road thread . Don't worry my left hand turning buddy, I believe they're staying
On 13.5 for Oval 12th scale


----------



## domracer

Road course 17.5. Oval will stay 13.5 for all of you speed freaks!

How about the new losi mini sprints on monday nights!!!!


----------



## radsnappy

tobamiester said:


> Mr Ray, this is the on-road thread . Don't worry my left hand turning buddy, I believe they're staying
> On 13.5 for Oval 12th scale


WHEEEEW !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## radsnappy

domracer said:


> Road course 17.5. Oval will stay 13.5 for all of you speed freaks!
> 
> How about the new losi mini sprints on monday nights!!!!


POSSIBILITY but how bout running something we already own:thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

I don't have a sprint car yet.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

radsnappy said:


> whats this i see 12th scale oval is going 17.5


We are going to go to 17.5 for the 1/12 On-Road not 1/12 Oval.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

radsnappy said:


> POSSIBILITY but how bout running something we already own:thumbsup:


How many still have the Losi Mini Late Models?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 22 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 22 at 7pm sharp. With AC :wave:

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) SC10 - Off-Road
3) WGT - On-Road


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

The Mini Coopers will be in on Thursday to all that would like one.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> The Mini Coopers will be in on Thursday to all that would like one.


Mr. Xtreme, 
i want one, can i trade my 
GenXL (roller) with the new Mini Cooper? 


anybody want a used GenXL (roller) for the price of a new Mini
Cooper (m-05) @ Xtreme. I will bring it thusday with some extra
sets of tires.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Mr. Xtreme,
> i want one, can i trade my
> GenXL (roller) with the new Mini Cooper?
> 
> 
> anybody want a used GenXL (roller) for the price of a new Mini
> Cooper (m-05) @ Xtreme. I will bring it thusday with some extra
> sets of tires.


Ramil, Getting out of 12th Scale or switching brand/model?


----------



## domracer

Toby, I am bringing the exotek body with me tonight.


----------



## Aja Archibald

I think you guys haveto many classes going and startingh new one as well
is way to much. I like mini cooper but just because they are slow doesnt mean 
it going to fair. Fast car go fast and slow car go slow somebody always going to be faster. As a matter of fact the slower the car the harder it is to win.
Maybe you guys should cocentrate on one or two classes.


----------



## domracer

You make a great point. We should stick with the two classes that actually show up regularly and have the most fun factor involved like the sc18's and mini coopers. I feel those land missles called touring cars don't belong on a small indoor carpet track, it's too intimidating for new racers.


----------



## domracer

Let's look at this positively, Chris is probably one of the only indoor carpet tracks actually getting a decent turnout in July!!!!!!


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Ramil, Getting out of 12th Scale or switching brand/model?


need to make some space in my stable. 
(wifey always checking inventory  ) 
love 12th scale but i'm loving WGT & TC more.:tongue:

been thinking of having a mini cooper for bashing around 
driveway & parking lot but if i could race it too, that would be 
AWESOME! :freak:


----------



## tobamiester

I think Chris has to do what he needs to do for his business and the hobby. All the guys that turned up to run SC18 came pretty much out of nowhere (as far as I can tell) at the time when his business (and likely his sanity) needed it the most. And it goes to prove that stock classes are what gets new people into the hobby and we need to build on those folks and support them.

Running stock cars is the logical path to go at least right now. All the guys who I saw last Thursday saw the WGT's run and were like 'wow' but honestly how many of them want to drop $500+ into a Pan Car and all the associated (pun intended) headaches when they can spend $150+/- and run SC18's, 18Rs, Coopers etc.

There will always be a place for 12th Scale, TC, WGT, but right now people ain't showing (myself included...).


----------



## Aja Archibald

tobamiester said:


> I think Chris has to do what he needs to do for his business and the hobby. All the guys that turned up to run SC18 came pretty much out of nowhere (as far as I can tell) at the time when his business (and likely his sanity) needed it the most. And it goes to prove that stock classes are what gets new people into the hobby and we need to build on those folks and support them.
> 
> Running stock cars is the logical path to go at least right now. All the guys who I saw last Thursday saw the WGT's run and were like 'wow' but honestly how many of them want to drop $500+ into a Pan Car and all the associated (pun intended) headaches when they can spend $150+/- and run SC18's, 18Rs, Coopers etc.
> 
> There will always be a place for 12th Scale, TC, WGT, but right now people ain't showing (myself included...).


you are so right toby, however i hate to see classes started and dump off especially after i spend my $$ we need to keep running these classes so people can keep coming out..I know it gets a little bored after a while. May be we can change motors when we all agree, or add a certain hopup. If Im going to run cooper we need to run them all the same way other wise it goes away as always. But I think chris is smart enough to handle those issues when they come. But to be honest look at how every body else is running them and try to keep your rules the same that way people can race elsewhere as a group one day. Chris you really have to get out of the shop once in a while. You missing the fun thats out there.
See you maybe tonight.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Thank You Guys for your support,

We have been having a good turnout on Thursdays and it has been alot of fun. Most people would like to keep the racing costs down and with the classes that we have been running we are able to do so. The SC18's and the Mini Coopers will not burn a hole in there pocket and also puts everyone on an equal playing field. These classes are for both beginners and more advanced drivers. The key to have fun with the whole family and friends. I recall someone saying keep it simple so lets do that.


----------



## tobamiester

You don't much more simple than the DR rules for Cooper. borrowed and copied below

Base Vehicle: Tamiya M03, M04 or M05 Mini Cooper, short chassis variants (long wheelbase is not allowed). Pro versions are specifically not allowed.
Chassis/Components: Vehicle must remain box stock, no hop ups allowed.

Motor: Tamiya 540-J motor (53689), or as supplied with official tamiya kit

Batteries: Roar approved 6 cell sub C battery pack, 2S Hard Cased LiPo battery or LiFeO4 Battery– see general rules, batteries. The use of LIPO and LiFeO4 batteries are permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal packs for this class must have a rounded hard case. I.E. Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased batteries, Reedy 2400 and 3400 stick LIPOs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted. Note: New batteries released in the future that have a rounded hard case and have larger capacities will be permitted. There is no mAH or C rating limit. All Lipo’s must be 7.4 Volt 2S-1P configurations.

Speed Control: As supplied with official Tamiya kit or TEU-101BK (90494)

Servo: Any allowed.

Radio/Receiver: Any ROAR allowed Radio/Receiver Combination is permitted, e.g. you may switch the receiver and transmitter from the units supplied with the vehicle.

Suspension: Must remain stock. No Modifications or alternate parts allowed otherwise, e.g. no shock limiters, shortening of springs or drilling/filling of shock pistons.

Steering: Stock components only, no changes allowed.

Transmission: Stock transmission in box stock configuration only (Only grease may be used in any part of the transmission). Pinion and spur gear combinations are limited to box stock configuration.

Wheels/Tires: Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340). Electrical tape may be used on tires. Traction additive is also allowed on tires.

Bodies: Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03 and M05 are legal. M04 cars must use M04 bodies that use 60D tires
Windows are not required to be left clear. Paint scheme is up to the individual. Scale realism is encouraged.

Ball Bearings: Allowed – no ceramic bearings and/or hybrid bearings allowed – other manufacturers bearings are permitted.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> You don't much more simple than the DR rules for Cooper. borrowed and copied below
> 
> Base Vehicle: Tamiya M03, M04 or M05 Mini Cooper, short chassis variants (long wheelbase is not allowed). Pro versions are specifically not allowed.
> Chassis/Components: Vehicle must remain box stock, no hop ups allowed.
> 
> Motor: Tamiya 540-J motor (53689), or as supplied with official tamiya kit
> 
> Batteries: Roar approved 6 cell sub C battery pack, 2S Hard Cased LiPo battery or LiFeO4 Battery– see general rules, batteries. The use of LIPO and LiFeO4 batteries are permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal packs for this class must have a rounded hard case. I.E. Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased batteries, Reedy 2400 and 3400 stick LIPOs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted. Note: New batteries released in the future that have a rounded hard case and have larger capacities will be permitted. There is no mAH or C rating limit. All Lipo’s must be 7.4 Volt 2S-1P configurations.
> 
> Speed Control: As supplied with official Tamiya kit or TEU-101BK (90494)
> 
> Servo: Any allowed.
> 
> Radio/Receiver: Any ROAR allowed Radio/Receiver Combination is permitted, e.g. you may switch the receiver and transmitter from the units supplied with the vehicle.
> 
> Suspension: Must remain stock. No Modifications or alternate parts allowed otherwise, e.g. no shock limiters, shortening of springs or drilling/filling of shock pistons.
> 
> Steering: Stock components only, no changes allowed.
> 
> Transmission: Stock transmission in box stock configuration only (Only grease may be used in any part of the transmission). Pinion and spur gear combinations are limited to box stock configuration.
> 
> Wheels/Tires: Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340). Electrical tape may be used on tires. Traction additive is also allowed on tires.
> 
> Bodies: Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03 and M05 are legal. M04 cars must use M04 bodies that use 60D tires
> Windows are not required to be left clear. Paint scheme is up to the individual. Scale realism is encouraged.
> 
> Ball Bearings: Allowed – no ceramic bearings and/or hybrid bearings allowed – other manufacturers bearings are permitted.


Thank You Toby This is perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

that sounds good just hope we can get 8-10 guys before we go in door.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> that sounds good just hope we can get 8-10 guys before we go in door.


We already have 5-Guys that have them.


----------



## domracer

THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER!!!!!!!

Summer Indoor RC Racing at it's finest.

1/18th scale SC 18's
1/18th scale 18 R's
1/10th scale mini coopers!!!!


Join the excitement!


----------



## koopal

:woohoo:
THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER !!!!!!!!!

6 SC18 vs. 1 1/16 Slash (me  ) & 3 WGT.
& next Thursday will be racing Mini Cooper. 
On-road racing is back @ Xtreme. :thumbsup:

i'll be posting video of the race soon.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

It was a great night of racing   

On/Off-Road Results July 22, 2010

SC18 A-Main

1) Chris G - 31
2) William S - 29
3) Mariano - 25
4) Jay - 22
5) Richard B - 17
6) Ramil F - 14
7) Dom I - 1

WGT A-Main

1) Ramil F - 36
2) Chris G - 33
3) Dom I - 32


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 29 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 29 at 7pm sharp. With AC :thumbsup:

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) Mini Cooper - On/Off ?
3) WGT - On-Road


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We are racing on Thursday Night July 29 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes.
> 
> Classes for Thursday July 29 at 7pm sharp. With AC :thumbsup:
> 
> 1) 18R - On-Road
> 2) SC18 - Off-Road
> 4) Mini Cooper - On/Off ?
> 3) WGT - On-Road


Gonna try for next Thursday, SC18, 18R or WGT and Mini Cooper. 
Off on vacation on Saturday 31st so no racing for two weeks . That maybe my excuse of the day


----------



## domracer

I'm in for sc 18
mini cooper
wgt


----------



## koopal

Thursday Night Thunder Racing!!!!!!

WGT
Mini Cooper (hopefully)
1/16 Slash (if allowed again to run with SC18) 

for me,


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Looking good for next Thursday  :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

WGT main (Dom, Chris & Ramil)


----------



## koopal

Thursday Night Racing !!!!!!!! 

Fast cars, lovely corner marshall. Only @ XtremeRCaddicts. :thumbsup:

SC18 Main. Chris, William, Mariano, Jay, Rich, Ramil(slash) & Dom (calling the race)


----------



## domracer

MIni cooper is almost finished, bad news is that I'm out for thursday night due to business commitment.


----------



## koopal

Copper Cooper :tongue:
just need servo & receiver
will be ready thursday.


----------



## domracer

Ramil,

Cooper looks great. Good news is that I'm back in for thursday night with my mini cooper, sc18.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Ramil,
> 
> Cooper looks great. Good news is that I'm back in for thursday night with my mini cooper, sc18.


Yup looks good Ramil. Good news Dom.....
I'll get that Exotek body off you too.

Hoping to make it myself...got rained out BIG TIME on Sunday..It was actually kinda hilarious....anyways...


----------



## domracer

Been there!!!! The worst rainstorm was at the 1989 eastern states in vineland. We had a tornado about 5 miles away that blew around tarps like kites.


----------



## domracer

I'm probably not bringing the wgt if I run cooper and sc18, too many classes for one night!!! And my brother, the infamous John I.(maximum overdrive) may be in for sc18 as well.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Been there!!!! The worst rainstorm was at the 1989 eastern states in vineland. We had a tornado about 5 miles away that blew around tarps like kites.


Grim. yeah, EVERYTHING was wet. I haven't dare power anything up yet, though mostly all dry now.....
Luckily we were 30seconds from finishing the 1/8 Nitro LM qualifier when the heavens just opened right up...
My tent attempted to fly! two of us held it down


----------



## domracer

place the electronics in your car by the air conditioning vent and run the a/c with the temp adjustment on hot, the freon will dry out the boards in the esc/charger/recievers. Worked in Vineland.


----------



## domracer

which is why racing at Xtreme Rc is the place that you do not face the xtreme elements!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> place the electronics in your car by the air conditioning vent and run the a/c with the temp adjustment on hot, the freon will dry out the boards in the esc/charger/recievers. Worked in Vineland.


ha yeah, did that with my cell phone after the initial hit...i saved that..(drowned it last year in a similar storm)...


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> which is why racing at Xtreme Rc is the place that you do not face the xtreme elements!!!!


This is true :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

Thanx Dom & Toby. 

Thanx Mr. Xtreme for soldering the deans plug
& setting the speedcontrol :thumbsup: . Did some laps with 
the Cooper & all i can say is "me like it". The size
& speed is perfect @ Xtreme (my 2 cent). 


Mini @ Xtreme is coming & it's gonna be BIG !


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> I'm probably not bringing the wgt if I run cooper and sc18, too many classes for one night!!! And my brother, the infamous John I.(maximum overdrive) may be in for sc18 as well.


Thursday Night Thunder Racing @ Xtreme.

Yes sir, 2 classes for me too, Mini Cooper & 1/16 Slash (if allowed to run w/ SC18)


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> Thursday Night Thunder Racing @ Xtreme.
> 
> Yes sir, 2 classes for me too, Mini Cooper & 1/16 Slash (if allowed to run w/ SC18)


Yes, You can run your 1/16 slash


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night July 29 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday July 29 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) Mini Cooper - On/Off ?
3) WGT - On-Road


----------



## tobamiester

Dom, Chris etc,

You have an idea for rollout for 12th Scale at Xtreme with a 17.5 in 12th Scale Road Course?

Thanks in advance


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We are racing on Thursday Night July 29 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes.
> 
> Classes for Thursday July 29 at 7pm sharp. With AC
> 
> 1) 18R - On-Road
> 2) SC18 - Off-Road
> 4) Mini Cooper - On/Off ?
> 3) WGT - On-Road


Ramil: 1/16 slash / mini cooper or WGT


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> Dom, Chris etc,
> 
> You have an idea for rollout for 12th Scale at Xtreme with a 17.5 in 12th Scale Road Course?
> 
> Thanks in advance


i run a 49-76 with a 1.7" rear tire. 


thank god you're setting up for 1/12. Ramil wants to sell his, we have to convince him to keep it.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> i run a 49-76 with a 1.7" rear tire.
> 
> 
> thank god you're setting up for 1/12. Ramil wants to sell his, we have to convince him to keep it.


thanks for the info.

Yeah. Got some crap up on ebay/rctech right now to free up some 'hobby funds' for the 12th scale build...I'm 100% committed to that class.


----------



## domracer

Ditto, I'm cleaning house so that this fall i am running:

1/12
1/10 wgt
1/18 sc18
1/18 18r
1/10 blitz sc truck
1/10 mini cooper

That should be enough to hold me over til the spring. Tough decision, but I am parting with my 1.12 oval car and 1/8th on road gas car.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Ditto, I'm cleaning house so that this fall i am running:
> 
> 1/12
> 1/10 wgt
> 1/18 sc18
> 1/18 18r
> 1/10 blitz sc truck
> 1/10 mini cooper
> 
> That should be enough to hold me over til the spring. Tough decision, but I am parting with my 1.12 oval car and 1/8th on road gas car.


Gotcha. As we're talking Fall/Spring stables , similarly I plan to run a mixture of:

1/12th OnRoad
WGT
Mini Cooper
18R
SC18
12th Oval


----------



## koopal

For me its:

WGT
1/10 TC 17.5 Rubber/13.5 Foam
Mini Cooper
Mini Z / Dnano 
1/12 pan


----------



## tobamiester

Well still not 100% whether I'll run this Thursday, but if I do, the colors are ready :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

Toby,

Cooper & SC18 looks good, very nice sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

i've got some extra union jacks measured for the roof of the cooper if you would like one.

I may not make thursday either, but I am dropping off the exotek body today for toby at xtreme.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> i've got some extra union jacks measured for the roof of the cooper if you would like one.
> 
> I may not make thursday either, but I am dropping off the exotek body today for toby at xtreme.


Thanks Dom, that would be champion 

-T


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mini Cooper here I come.
Be ready next thursday as my cooper debut before the 
Tamiya Champion Series Race in CT RC madness that Sunday.


----------



## koopal

anybody racing Mini Cooper / WGT tonight ?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Alot of mixed fellings about running tonight  Maybe or Maybe not running.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I'm Working on my Mini Cooper :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

Will have my mini cooper ready for next thursday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## domracer

Cooper's just about ready, just needs paint.


----------



## domracer

cooper is painted ready to go!!!!!!!!!! 

pics to follow.


----------



## tobamiester

Guys, whats your thoughts on the Speed Merchant 1/12 Rev.6?


----------



## Aja Archibald

tobamiester said:


> Guys, whats your thoughts on the Speed Merchant 1/12 Rev.6?


I have the Rev 5 the 6 look the same with a different chasis.
car pretty good havnt ran a lot since the classes changes to much.
Maybe next year i can get out and run it. Ill bring it thursday if you want to look at it.


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> I have the Rev 5 the 6 look the same with a different chasis.
> car pretty good havnt ran a lot since the classes changes to much.
> Maybe next year i can get out and run it. Ill bring it thursday if you want to look at it.


Thanks Aja. I recall you ran one. Can't make it Thursday as I'm at the beach for 2 weeks. maybe can check it out when you get back,


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> Guys, whats your thoughts on the Speed Merchant 1/12 Rev.6?


I learned years ago to stick with the most popular car. Yes, the speed merchant is a very capable car, but they all are good cars in the right hands. I used to run back in the day 

1. schumacher 1/12 ( a fiberglass tragedy)
2. associated rc 12 i (first rc car)
3. associated rc 12l (won two consecutive worlds and cleveland in 80's) btw first designed by gil losi jr using tamiya parts!!!!!!!
4. corally sp ( overpriced dutch alloy cars)
5. bolink ( an atlanta disaster)
6. delta super phaser(because Joel Johnson had one)

the only car that i really had great results was the associated due to the excellent parts support. I would stick with a 12r5.1 for that reason. Besides it won the worlds with a different label on it


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> I learned years ago to stick with the most popular car. Yes, the speed merchant is a very capable car, but they all are good cars in the right hands. I used to run back in the day
> 
> 1. schumacher 1/12 ( a fiberglass tragedy)
> 2. associated rc 12 i (first rc car)
> 3. associated rc 12l (won two consecutive worlds and cleveland in 80's) btw first designed by gil losi jr using tamiya parts!!!!!!!
> 4. corally sp ( overpriced dutch alloy cars)
> 5. bolink ( an atlanta disaster)
> 6. delta super phaser(because Joel Johnson had one)
> 
> the only car that i really had great results was the associated due to the excellent parts support. I would stick with a 12r5.1 for that reason. Besides it won the worlds with a different label on it


I hear ya Dom. Parts are def a serious consideration. I originally had plans all year to get a Griffin. I already got the AE 12R5 front-end on deck. 
But it went OOS. Been eye'ing the Rev 6 but that front-end looks pretty serious and the adjustable side links...lots of adjustments possible..prolly more than I need at my level/skill - and its $100 more than the CEFX.


----------



## domracer

Toby, the only reason I tried other cars was that I was in the top 5% regionally and nationally in 1/12 from 86-90. You had to find ways to stay out front. 

But I learned to stick with the same car and just learn how to tune it.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing on Thursday Night August 5 at 7pm Sharp Both On-Road/Off-Road Please Post your name below if you will be able to make the race. Please keep in mind that the calander on the web site is still on the blink so please check the forum for race nights and classes. 

Classes for Thursday August 5 at 7pm sharp. With AC 

1) 18R - On-Road
2) SC18 - Off-Road
4) Mini Cooper - On/Off ?
3) WGT - On-Road


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Hope to finish my mini cooper today so we can race on Thursday


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Hope to finish my mini cooper today so we can race on Thursday


Nice. I found a little RC store down here in the Cape May area..he has a carpet track (I say that in the loosest sense of the word...going to check it out today). A little vacation racing may be in order Friday night  Wife is gonna love that!!!! mwoahhahaha!!!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Nice. I found a little RC store down here in the Cape May area..he has a carpet track (I say that in the loosest sense of the word...going to check it out today). A little vacation racing may be in order Friday night  Wife is gonna love that!!!! mwoahhahaha!!!


Spend Some time with the family you have the whole season to race.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

See you when you get back Toby. We will be waiting to run you with the mini coopers. Ramil, Dom, Aj, and Me :tongue:


----------



## domracer

Tonight I'm in for Mini cooper
sc 18
 possibly wgt


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> See you when you get back Toby. We will be waiting to run you with the mini coopers. Ramil, Dom, Aj, and Me :tongue:


Looking forward to it buddy.


----------



## tobamiester

How did Thursday night racing go guys?


----------



## domracer

finished 2nd in my firts outdoor off road of the year. Station 2 is worth the trip and they will support xtreme the best they can. 

the indoor off road definitely helped with my result.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> finished 2nd in my firts outdoor off road of the year. Station 2 is worth the trip and they will support xtreme the best they can.
> 
> the indoor off road definitely helped with my result.


Nice Dom! Yeah, I love the layout of station2 this year. I hope to run up there in their "Slash for Cash" event in 2 weeks time.


----------



## domracer

This is what 10.5 power looks like at station 2. They didn't post the pic of me passing the 1/8 electric buggys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## domracer

it must be vacation time, this forum is very quiet.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

domracer said:


> it must be vacation time, this forum is very quiet.


Yes, Alot of the racing crew are away on vacation. I'm hoping to get a few guys on Thursday so we can still race, but if not the guys that do come down can get some practice for awhile. Just keep in mind that the racing season really doesn't start till mid september 

If we do race on Thursday my mini cooper is really.


----------



## domracer

Great run tonight! It's good to see some more new faces, and even Lazaro on his feet running wgt. 

Before you know it, carpet season is upon us. Get those 1/12, 18r and wgt's ready!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Great run tonight! It's good to see some more new faces, and even Lazaro on his feet running wgt.
> 
> Before you know it, carpet season is upon us. Get those 1/12, 18r and wgt's ready!!!!!!!!!!


Nice to hear Dom. Got all the pieces for the 12th Scale coming together this week. Hope to start the build next week and get there in the coming few weeks. 

SC18 run tonite ? Cooper ?


----------



## domracer

sc 18. 

coopers should start next week.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing this Thursday at 7pm bring our Mini Coopers, WGT and SC18'S :thumbsup: How many people can make it.


----------



## domracer

pics from thursday night:

























excellent turnout!! a great preview for the fall. Rumor has it that there will be a sc truck championship point series in sept. keep tuned!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Last Thursday we had a great turnout with 12 guys and 3 Classes. 

We will be racing this Thursday August 25, 2010 at 7pm. :thumbsup:

Classes will be SC18, Mini Cooper, WGT or Tourng Car. 

Thank You For Your Support. See you guys at the track.


----------



## tobamiester

*12 Scale*

My 12th scale build is coming along :


----------



## domracer

My brother and myself call that the "married with children" build. 
that's why they invented sleepless nights!

btw, i am about to build a 12 r5 since i sold my gen xl


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> My brother and myself call that the "married with children" build.
> that's why they invented sleepless nights!
> 
> btw, i am about to build a 12 r5 since i sold my gen xl


Nice. Made some decent progress building it last night. But ran out of a few screws so hope to head over to Xtreme later and see what Chris has on his shelves..


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I'm Hoping to have a good turnout this Thursday, Things around here have been real slow the last few weeks except for Thursday nights. Looking foward to the indoor season to keep the store open do to the fact that the internet has been killing sales.

Also,
I have been thinking about a bigger place to put a bigger track in but the problem I see is the support with the track. On race nights I get people in the door but seem to lose alot of sales because of the internet. I match or beat the internet prices but still lose the sales to the internet Why? Why is the question that I need an answer. What should I do take a chance and go for broke or move the store to a smaller location and forget the track all together? I can really use some feed back on this one.


----------



## tobamiester

Chris

I do most of my shopping, and not just RC, online. One of the main things that makes me choose one e-tailer over another is Tax and Shipping. And I can usually get away without paying either… I know you can't avoid NJ Tax, thats a given.

Then there is discounts. Hard to beat Tower's Saver program. Amain has a point-system which is weak compared to Tower, but their prices are often marginally better and they ship faster (in my experience). I don't know of others discounts/retailers - sure there are some.

Some obvious things that differentiate Xtreme from the other LHS around here are that you have a great track and likely the best on-road selection of parts. I feel very fortunate that there is a track I can go to (not that I've gotten there much of late) but would be seriously bummed if you closed the track part of the business.

I think if you can't beat them (the e-tailers), join them, i.e get on the internet. I think some of what I will rant on about below will differentiate Xtreme from the LHS, and can be done without spending tons of money.

As we've discussed before, you need a new website to start with. One that will start showing up in people's searches for products and places to race.

Some ideas I have:

-Club Membership. Charge some fee per year. Members get reduced or free practice and discounts on certain classes of products sold. Reduced Race fees for pre-registration on race days.

-Have the ability for customers to order online. The customer pays online, and shipping is free to the customer, but they pickup in your store. They obviously gotta pay NJ tax but all the money from the transaction has occurred. You just need to source the product. You have the opportunity to sell them accessories for their product when they come pick it up. 

-Use mail lists to promote deals, races, discounts, seasonal specials - I'm sure you can get a subscription to a mailing system on the internet and do this pretty cheaply. 

-Move old inventory thru Ebay - its a no brainer and the audience is massive. Sure fees ain't pretty. But the more you sell, the more history you get, and the fees go down. And you need to factor the fees into you sale price. You could also do a 'Local Pickup in the hobby store' option, to save the customer shipping fees. 

-Sell new inventory thru Ebay for new or popular items.

-Offer Consignment for people to sell / Trade their stuff - take a fixed fee or % - Some people just want to get rid of stuff. You could give them store credit in exchange for used cars that you can sell via the store or other channels like Ebay. 

-Get drinks and snack machines in the store - I know local offroad tracks make a bucket load of money selling refreshments during race days.

-Race prizes - Low cost items with Xtreme branding on them (shirts, hats, pit mats, bags etc). $10 store gift cards for winners. Often a $10 store discount would be spent as part of a larger sale by the customer. More likely to make an impulse buy having a small discount, verses going online to research and find a better price then having to wait for shipping etc.

-Facebook page for Xtreme - to get the name out there and people find you.

-Race Pre-registration. Helps get the computa in order before a race, you know how many are coming, and if coupled with membership, could save people money.

Chris, as a friend, I'll offer to help you with any of this for free (Yes I said the F word). I'm a big computa geek, and do a lot of trading on Ebay, and I loves me RC. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Thanks Toby That is alot of Info.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I'm Hoping to have a good turnout this Thursday, Things around here have been real slow the last few weeks except for Thursday nights. Looking foward to the indoor season to keep the store open do to the fact that the internet has been killing sales.
> 
> Also,
> I have been thinking about a bigger place to put a bigger track in but the problem I see is the support with the track. On race nights I get people in the door but seem to lose alot of sales because of the internet. I match or beat the internet prices but still lose the sales to the internet Why? Why is the question that I need an answer. What should I do take a chance and go for broke or move the store to a smaller location and forget the track all together? I can really use some feed back on this one.


The prices you're trying to match, are those of the Distributors (Ex: Horizon, Tower Hobbies, Great Plains, etc) and not retailers. Those are MSRP prices and you're not doing any good by comparing or promoting the "matching online price" incentive against them. They are not your true competitors. If you're sincerely going to encourage online match pricing, you need to match the prices to online stores like Amain Hobbies, Stormers, Carolina RC's, etc. Obviously, you will not want to match Asian sites. :freak:

BTW, hi all! I'm rebuilding my indoor cars and will see you all soon.

P.S. Use Toby's knowledge. The guy is 100% correct and he can start you off with oscommerce. Which is a free for "commerical use" online shopping portal. (Toby is more of a geek than I) :tongue:


----------



## radsnappy

tobamiester said:


> Chris
> 
> I do most of my shopping, and not just RC, online. One of the main things that makes me choose one e-tailer over another is Tax and Shipping. And I can usually get away without paying either… I know you can't avoid NJ Tax, thats a given.
> 
> Then there is discounts. Hard to beat Tower's Saver program. Amain has a point-system which is weak compared to Tower, but their prices are often marginally better and they ship faster (in my experience). I don't know of others discounts/retailers - sure there are some.
> 
> Some obvious things that differentiate Xtreme from the other LHS around here are that you have a great track and likely the best on-road selection of parts. I feel very fortunate that there is a track I can go to (not that I've gotten there much of late) but would be seriously bummed if you closed the track part of the business.
> 
> I think if you can't beat them (the e-tailers), join them, i.e get on the internet. I think some of what I will rant on about below will differentiate Xtreme from the LHS, and can be done without spending tons of money.
> 
> As we've discussed before, you need a new website to start with. One that will start showing up in people's searches for products and places to race.
> 
> Some ideas I have:
> 
> -Club Membership. Charge some fee per year. Members get reduced or free practice and discounts on certain classes of products sold. Reduced Race fees for pre-registration on race days.
> 
> -Have the ability for customers to order online. The customer pays online, and shipping is free to the customer, but they pickup in your store. They obviously gotta pay NJ tax but all the money from the transaction has occurred. You just need to source the product. You have the opportunity to sell them accessories for their product when they come pick it up.
> 
> -Use mail lists to promote deals, races, discounts, seasonal specials - I'm sure you can get a subscription to a mailing system on the internet and do this pretty cheaply.
> 
> -Move old inventory thru Ebay - its a no brainer and the audience is massive. Sure fees ain't pretty. But the more you sell, the more history you get, and the fees go down. And you need to factor the fees into you sale price. You could also do a 'Local Pickup in the hobby store' option, to save the customer shipping fees.
> 
> -Sell new inventory thru Ebay for new or popular items.
> 
> -Offer Consignment for people to sell / Trade their stuff - take a fixed fee or % - Some people just want to get rid of stuff. You could give them store credit in exchange for used cars that you can sell via the store or other channels like Ebay.
> 
> -Get drinks and snack machines in the store - I know local offroad tracks make a bucket load of money selling refreshments during race days.
> 
> -Race prizes - Low cost items with Xtreme branding on them (shirts, hats, pit mats, bags etc). $10 store gift cards for winners. Often a $10 store discount would be spent as part of a larger sale by the customer. More likely to make an impulse buy having a small discount, verses going online to research and find a better price then having to wait for shipping etc.
> 
> -Facebook page for Xtreme - to get the name out there and people find you.
> 
> -Race Pre-registration. Helps get the computa in order before a race, you know how many are coming, and if coupled with membership, could save people money.
> 
> Chris, as a friend, I'll offer to help you with any of this for free (Yes I said the F word). I'm a big computa geek, and do a lot of trading on Ebay, and I loves me RC. Don't be afraid to ask.


 that pretty much sums it up ,get your name out there , add to that flyers in hobbyshops that dont have a track to promote your race nights and get people in your doors


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Thanks Guys, 

The first thing I would like to do is rebuild the web site so that the people who race will know the race nights, times and classes. This site will also have monthly specials and better race results. Do to the fact that it is hard for me to post the results on the site I have now.. 

Keep your ideas coming .............................

Chris


----------



## domracer

trophy girls?
Texas Hold'em tournanment nights?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Not to many Guys this past Thursday night do to back to school and last minute vacations. Maybe next Thursday will be better. :thumbsup:

Race Results:

... A-Main Mini Cooper ...

1) Aj - 41-laps 
2) Chris - 40-laps
3) Lazaro - 32-laps

... A-Main SC18 ...

1) Beathur - 34-laps
2) William - 26-laps
3) Marino - DNF

P.S. Has anyone seen Ramil


----------



## Aja Archibald

I said it once I say it a thousand times. You cant stay in the store all the times. You have to support other tracks and maybe they will support yours.
Look everyone has there locals but without bigger events no body else really leaves homes. Plus new guys dont seem to stay around long, if I had the answer to why I will say, but I dont. You been there how many years and how many events have you had NONE that the says a lot about your track and where it heading. You have to make people want to come. Right now just pay and race, yeah how long will you stay??? 


I had a blast last night.
You made one great improvment last night.
Three Rounds of Quals, I was able to get more testing done.
Thats racing in my eyes trials and error. Finding the best set up for the track.
Who ever thought i would be setting up a mini cooper lol
I want to be the first to crack 45 laps-long way to go.

Sweep Tires are the best and im sticking to that, 6 laps faster that alot of speed....gains


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I would like to start having a special event every month this year and run a different class each month starting in October. I was thinking about Having a Mini Cooper Race on a Saturday October 2, 2010. The race will include giveaways like tire compound, motor spray, gift certificates, free race entries and more. :thumbsup:

Also'
We are racing this Thursday September 2, 2010 at 7pm

Classes will be

SC18
Mini Cooper
WGT


----------



## tobamiester

Chris,
this is the 2010/2011 thread for indoors at DR http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300870

-T


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Chris,
> this is the 2010/2011 thread for indoors at DR http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300870
> 
> -T


Thanks Toby


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Race Results Thursday Sept 2, 2010 :thumbsup:

.... A-Main SC18 ....

1) Chris G - 35-Laps
2) Dom I - 31-Laps
3) Zeee - 30-Laps
4) Gerry - 23-Laps
5) Noel - DNF

.... A-Main WGT ....

1) Aj Archibald - 51-Laps
2) Chris G - 50-Laps
3) Bearthur J - 49-Laps
4) Dom I - 37-Laps

Also, We will start racing again on Friday Night Starting Sept 17, 2010


----------



## tobamiester

Glad you got a good crowd last night Chris.

Almost built the 12th Scale. Hope to get down there next week for some testing (kids go back to school on Tuesday...thankgod)..


----------



## Aja Archibald

program is growing at least we get 3 rounds of qual. 
This is a must if the track is going to gain any potentials.
Mini Cooper what happen?
See you guys next week with what not sure yet.
May be RC 18 havent ran that car and dont know how long.
Would be nice to see Xtreme guys show Staten Island some love with the 
mini cooper this sunday. We do want these guys to run with us right.
It always seems to be an excuse why nobody shows thats funny to me.
Every week life happens. So I guess it happens on thurdays because where is everybody..
Hope you get the Bigger track..Would be nice to run on a bigger track..
BTW where is the flyer for your mini cooper race on October


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> ...
> May be RC 18 havent ran that car and dont know how long.
> ...


With you on that Aja. Looking forward to the 18R class picking up again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Yes, 

It is looking like the Mini-Cooper Race Will be on Saturday October 2, 2010. This race will have give aways. The Flyer with details will be made this week for the race. See all u guys and girls soon.

Xtreme Rc Addicts

Also, After this week we will be starting to race on Fridays again.

P.S. We will be running 18R's again soon.


----------



## Aja Archibald

I just don't understand. I paid $7.50 to pratice for about 11 laps and no transponder on, and i didnt use any power for charging.. Wowow It won't happen again. Bad enough I pay to race for
no reason at all. Maybe it me, but I'm wasting money at Xtreme RC Addicts.
When the track changes the way it does things maybe ill come back, but for now I'm out... Thanks Chris but you have a lot to learn, about having a track on site.


----------



## san.

AJ, your points are valid. Who was manning the store when you went to practice, William or Chris? If William was there, maybe he was just following protocol and didn't want to get reprimanded for not asking for the practice fee. Regardless, William should know you're a loyal customer and "race regular". Practice fees should be waved for customer's like you.

If it was Chris, then I do not know what to say. :freak:

I'm sure it was a misunderstanding. Have a beer or two, this is not worth your time and energy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

With all respect Aja , I don't think this is the place to vent your complaints. Take this up directly with Chris.


----------



## domracer

agreed. It's bad enough we are losing tracks to the economy.


----------



## san.

I agree this probably wasn't the place for AJ to vent, but put yourself in his shoes. He's at the store almost every week. Races there almost every week. Invites drivers to come race at Xtreme every weeks (yes, he calls me to come run coopers). Gives Chris advise and shares ideas in regards to growth and the perception is that it all gets ignored.

He's very passionate about his home track and spends a lot of time and energy trying to promote Xtreme. I've witnessed this myself. I'm guessing a little gratitude was all he's been asking for.

AJ means well and was/is looking out for Xtreme and Chris' best interest. He's also very resourceful and personally, I would take advantage of someone like him. Same with Toby and his geeky background.


----------



## domracer

will there be racing this Friday night? If so I'm in for

1. mini cooper
2. sc18


see you on friday.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> I just don't understand. I paid $7.50 to pratice for about 11 laps and no transponder on, and i didnt use any power for charging.. Wowow It won't happen again. Bad enough I pay to race for
> no reason at all. Maybe it me, but I'm wasting money at Xtreme RC Addicts.
> When the track changes the way it does things maybe ill come back, but for now I'm out... Thanks Chris but you have a lot to learn, about having a track on site.


Thanks AJ. Maybe you should have spoke to me at the store. Will was just doing his job.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> With all respect Aja , I don't think this is the place to vent your complaints. Take this up directly with Chris.


Thank you Toby


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

There is going to be On-Road Racing Starting this Friday Sept 17, 2010 at 7pm for those of you, who would like to race. 

The Classes Will Be:

1) WGT
2) Mini Cooper
3) SC18
4) 18R


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 is having a Mini-Cooper Shoot Out on Saturday Oct 2, 2010
Store Opens at 11am
Racing will start at 5pm sharp. Registration closes at 4pm
$20 Entry Fee with 3-rounds of Qualifiers and a Main
Prizes for Winners

We will also be running 1/12 scale (17.5 w/1-Cell), 18R and SC18


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Let me know If you guys would like to race on-road this Friday Sept 24, 2010 

Classes Would Be:

WGT
Mini Cooper
SC18
18R


----------



## domracer

Aja Archibald said:


> I just don't understand. I paid $7.50 to pratice for about 11 laps and no transponder on, and i didnt use any power for charging.. Wowow It won't happen again. Bad enough I pay to race for
> no reason at all. Maybe it me, but I'm wasting money at Xtreme RC Addicts.
> When the track changes the way it does things maybe ill come back, but for now I'm out... Thanks Chris but you have a lot to learn, about having a track on site.


Even the Mushroom Bowl charges $5.00 for practice. this is what keeps the lights on.


----------



## domracer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by dominick i. 
Track looks great!!!

Do they charge for practice????????? 

5$ 
__________________
Skyrocket Cells http://www.skyrocketbatteries.com best batteries in the business
www.mushroombowl.com onroad, offroad & carpet racing! 
www.bluediamondpark.com 235' back straight, 20' lanes!!!
www.skyrocketracing.com quality RC gear coming soon! 
EBMods, great fuel keeps the new car smell in your engine!


----------



## domracer

Guys, 

How about supporting a local track? We went through this 20 years ago with BIR. We thought we were "experts" at rc racing and ventured out and traveled to other venues and completely ignored the track that helped develop our racing skills. It got to the point that the track owner told us that expert racers do not support him except paying for entry fees and buying soda. As you can tell, that track does not exist any more. Yes, times are tough and budgets are tight, but I cannot see anyone who buys well over $1000.00 in racing equipment complain about a practice fee. 

I currently race 600cc sprint cars in Pa. and we are starting to lose tracks due to low turnouts and the economy. After speaking with some drivers and car owners, they gladly pay for track time any time they can get it to support a track, nobody has free track time. 

Without local support, I cannot see Chris staying open as a track. I guess everyone has plenty of cash for gas money as the nearest track will be over an hour away and lets not forget the tolls!

Just my unbiased opinion from an over the hill rc racer. I am available for comment anytime. 

Dominick I.


----------



## Ctracerx

I have been racing in Connecticut for a couple yrs and I ended up moving to jersey recently. How many guys do you get for WGT? Its actually the only car I own for indoor.


----------



## tobamiester

Ctracerx said:


> I have been racing in Connecticut for a couple yrs and I ended up moving to jersey recently. How many guys do you get for WGT? Its actually the only car I own for indoor.


Hey, Welcome to NJ 
Its been pretty quiet this summer but with the change of seasons, racers will be coming back in doors. Myself included. Xtreme hasn't had a huge amount of WGT in the past, but we've had 5 or so some nights and it will pick up over the coming weeks. Other popular road course classes in the past have been Stock 18R, 12th Scale (17.5), Mini Cooper, SC18 offroad.
Come by the store on Oct 2nd the first big(ish) racing event of the season. Hoping to get a good turn out!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 is having a Mini-Cooper Shoot Out on Saturday Oct 2, 2010
Store Opens at 11am
Racing will start at 5pm sharp. Registration closes at 4pm
$20 Entry Fee with 3-rounds of Qualifiers and a Main
Prizes for Winners

We will also be running 1/12 scale (17.5 w/1-Cell), 18R and SC18


----------



## tobamiester

Xtreme racers (AJa, BeArthur, Laz, San, Ruben etc)
To anyone whom I haven't already invited. I am having a small birthday celebration at Xtreme on Oct 2nd (before Chris's planned race night). I am 40 on Saturday!!!
Anyone who knows me is welcome to come along (if you don't, come anyways and say hi!). I'll have Pizza, pasta, salad and such between 3-5pm at Xtreme.

PM me if you haven't already to let me know if you can make it.
-toby


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 is having a Mini-Cooper Shoot Out on Saturday Oct 2, 2010
Store Opens at 11am
Racing will start at 5pm sharp. Registration closes at 4pm
$20 Entry Fee with 3-rounds of Qualifiers and a Main
Prizes for Winners

We will also be running 1/12 scale (17.5 w/1-Cell), 18R and SC18


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 is having a Mini-Cooper Shoot Out on Saturday Oct 2, 2010
Store Opens at 11am
Racing will start at 5pm sharp. Registration closes at 4pm
$20 Entry Fee with 3-rounds of Qualifiers and a Main
Prizes for Winners

We will also be running 1/12 scale (17.5 w/1-Cell), 18R and SC18

Looking good for Saturday with about 20 guys for racing 

If you are coming to race please bring a chair with you do to the fact we only have 10 chairs thank you


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 is having a Mini-Cooper Shoot Out on Saturday Oct 2, 2010
> Store Opens at 11am
> Racing will start at 5pm sharp. Registration closes at 4pm
> $20 Entry Fee with 3-rounds of Qualifiers and a Main
> Prizes for Winners
> 
> We will also be running 1/12 scale (17.5 w/1-Cell), 18R and SC18
> 
> Looking good for Saturday with about 20 guys for racing


Yup. Gonna be fun. I ordered food, I got 8 Pizza's, Chicken Parm (+ rolls), Baked Ziti & Salad. Coming from Calandra's. I'll bring a cooler of Soda. Maybe a cake too.

Weather looks horrible next couple of days. Being indoors is the best place to be until April :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickerman

*food*

mmmmmmmm! sounds good


----------



## Charlie-III

Mr. Xtreme said:


> We will also be running 1/12 scale (17.5 w/1-Cell),


If I show up, can I run a 27T brushed and a 4 cell NiMH or NiCad??
My son & I are not running brushless set-ups nor 1S LiPO's.


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> If I show up, can I run a 27T brushed and a 4 cell NiMH or NiCad??
> My son & I are not running brushless set-ups nor 1S LiPO's.


Absolutely! Bring em to Xtreme! :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

How was the party? I hope you guys had a great time.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> How was the party? I hope you guys had a great time.


Was fun Dom! Had two heats of Cooper, and one of 12th Scale and SC18. Really pumped for Indoor season. I'm all done running outdoors for 2010.

Chris, put that 17.5 in already!!!!


----------



## domracer

Chris is afraid to run 17.5, he must need the advantage!!!! My 1/12 is ready to rock!!!!


----------



## domracer

How about the Traxxas 1/16th rally car. looks awesome. (another race night perhaps?)


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Chris is afraid to run 17.5, he must need the advantage!!!! My 1/12 is ready to rock!!!!


Nice. Oh yeah, and Chris, my 1/12th scale isn't a $400 car, its a $185 dollar car  
Think confusing it with the CEFX Balius 10 Kit, now thats a $400 car :dude:


----------



## domracer

a 50.00 car could win if set up properly


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> a 50.00 car could win if set up properly


um..maybe, but not when running a 17.5 up against a 13.5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Nice. Oh yeah, and Chris, my 1/12th scale isn't a $400 car, its a $185 dollar car
> Think confusing it with the CEFX Balius 10 Kit, now thats a $400 car :dude:


LOL


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

It was a nice day of racing Saturday Oct 2, 2010. :thumbsup:

Here are the results for Saturday Oct 2, 2010.

.... Mini Cooper B-Main ....

1) Chris L - 31 Laps
2) Nick D - 27 Laps
3) Lazaro L - 10 Laps
4) Derek Z - 4 Laps

.... Mini Cooper A-Main ....

1) Chris G - 40 Laps
2) Toby H - 39 Laps
3) Adam Z - 34 Laps
4) Chris L - 32 Laps - Bump Up
5) Christoph -32 Laps

.... SC18 4WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Toby H - 39 Laps
2) William S - 39 Laps
3) Zee - 26 Laps
4) Gerry - 13 Laps

.... 12 2WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Chris G - 51 Laps
2) Toby H - 49 Laps
3) Nick D - 46 Laps
4) Derek Z - 33 Laps
5) Adam Z - 16 Laps


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Would anyone like to race On-Road on Friday Oct 8, 2010. Start time will be 7:30pm. Please post your name if you would like to race. 

The Classes will be:

WGT
SC18/18R
Mini Cooper
1/12

1) Chris G - Mini Cooper, WGT or 1/12 
2)
3)
4)


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Would anyone like to race On-Road on Friday Oct 8, 2010. Start time will be 7:30pm. Please post your name if you would like to race.
> 
> The Classes will be:
> 
> WGT
> SC18/18R
> Mini Cooper
> 1/12
> 
> 1) Chris G - Mini Cooper, WGT or 1/12
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)


1/12 17.5 right Chris ? I got a spare 17.5 I'll sell ya


----------



## domracer

I'm in for 1/12 17.5 and mini cooper.


----------



## hugofly

What's WGT?


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> What's WGT?


World GT. 1/10th pan car road course basically. Cars like Associated 10R5 and CRC GenX10. Generic rules are here: http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf.


----------



## domracer

Chris, will the road course be set up? I may come down wed nite for some 1/12 and mini cooper practice.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

domracer said:


> Chris, will the road course be set up? I may come down wed nite for some 1/12 and mini cooper practice.


Yes the track is set for road.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Would anyone like to race On-Road on Friday Oct 8, 2010. Start time will be 7:30pm. Please post your name if you would like to race. 

The Classes will be:

WGT
SC18/18R
Mini Cooper
1/12

1) Chris G - Mini Cooper, WGT or 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell 
2)
3)
4)


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Would anyone like to race On-Road on Friday Oct 8, 2010. Start time will be 7:30pm. Please post your name if you would like to race.
> 
> The Classes will be:
> 
> WGT
> SC18/18R
> Mini Cooper
> 1/12
> 
> 1) Chris G - Mini Cooper, WGT or 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)


Going to try and work the schedule with the missus to come race Friday to run 1/12, Cooper, 18R. Eitherway I'll be at the store Friday for some practice.

Who else is in ? Laz ? anyone out there ? Please post on this thread. Don't be shy. :thumbsup:


----------



## hugofly

If there's ever a Mini Cooper only evening, I'll be in. Can't stay there for 6+ hours. I'd like to stay married a bit longer.


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> If there's ever a Mini Cooper only evening, I'll be in. Can't stay there for 6+ hours. I'd like to stay married a bit longer.


ah, marriage is overrated 

But seriously. We can run at least 2 classes (maybe cooper and 1/12), even a 3rd class, thru 2 heats and a main from 8pm and should be done by 11(ish) no problem.


----------



## hugofly

Forgot to mention: I'm Christoph, I raced this past Saturday my grey/black Mini Cooper at Chris' track. I had an absolute blast. Was my first race. Would love to do it more often! Definitely got bitten by the bug.


----------



## hugofly

BTW: Here's a video that I shot at Chris' track a few weeks ago. Camera, director, editor, driver, all me.  That was before I switched from the black/white to the grey/black body.


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> Forgot to mention: I'm Christoph, I raced this past Saturday my grey/black Mini Cooper at Chris' track. I had an absolute blast. Was my first race. Would love to do it more often! Definitely got bitten by the bug.


Oh Hey Christoph, I wondered if it was you. This is Toby, old guy who turned 40 on Saturday  with the blue/black/yellow Cooper.

Glad you had a good time. Always excited to meet new racers ! Think you can race this Friday evening ?


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> BTW: Here's a video that I shot at Chris' track a few weeks ago. Camera, director, editor, driver, all me.  That was before I switched from the black/white to the grey/black body.
> 
> YouTube - Tamiya M05 Mini Cooper at a carpet track


nice buddy. Check out my youtube channel. www.youtube.com/tobamiester

There are a few older races at Xtreme, mainly 12th and 18th scale, and some 12th scale Oval too.


----------



## domracer

How about a fall schedule of sunday races, possibly one a month for a point series. It sounds like a bunch of my old south jersey buddies may travel up for some 1/12 and mini action.

Back in the day, we had a series east points championship that would have 1-2 races per month on sundays at either BIR or LIMRA in long island. 

I would be glad to help out organize and do tech.(oh no!!)


----------



## hugofly

tobamiester said:


> Oh Hey Christoph, I wondered if it was you. This is Toby, old guy who turned 40 on Saturday  with the blue/black/yellow Cooper.
> 
> Glad you had a good time. Always excited to meet new racers ! Think you can race this Friday evening ?


I figured that from your screen name! 

No, I won't be able to make it this Friday. If there's ever a Mini only evening, count me in for sure!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> How about a fall schedule of sunday races, possibly one a month for a point series. It sounds like a bunch of my old south jersey buddies may travel up for some 1/12 and mini action.
> 
> Back in the day, we had a series east points championship that would have 1-2 races per month on sundays at either BIR or LIMRA in long island.
> 
> I would be glad to help out organize and do tech.(oh no!!)


Tech Grau's car first :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

hugofly said:


> I figured that from your screen name!
> 
> No, I won't be able to make it this Friday. If there's ever a Mini only evening, count me in for sure!


I'm hoping to run Sunday Oct 17, 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Tech Grau's car first :thumbsup:


LLLLOOOOLLLL!!!!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We will be racing this Friday 7:30 Start :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

I'll bring the rulebook!!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

Chris

Chris, 95% certain I can make it tonite. I'll text ya.

Pre-reg me:

1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
Mini-Cooper Stock, Spektrum, PT 5741373

I'll bring my 18R and SC18 too in case anyone wants to run.


----------



## hugofly

You guys have fun. I wish I could make it.


----------



## domracer

Chris, I'm in for

1/12th 17.5
mini cooper.

I will have my sc18 with me just in case.


----------



## tobamiester

Ok I've gotten approval from the powers that be. See you later for some racing!


----------



## tobamiester

If anyone has a used GTB or 07 LRP or something brushless that'll fit in a 1/12 Road-Course car they wanna sell me cheap, bring it tonite. thanks


----------



## tobamiester

Great to be back indoors and race a Friday night again. Man I suck...:freak:

Practice is on the menu for me for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## domracer

I will be there wednesday night practicing. If william is there, he'll probably stay open til 9pm. 

Just remember, when the car gets loose off line(in the dusty part of track) you can't just gun it, it takes about two corners for tires to clean themselves off. I learned the hard way last season. yes, it may cost you a couple of seconds, but it's better than visiting the boards! Your car was very quick and looks like it handles very well. you had the lap times to show it. 

As always, I would be glad to help out with your 1/12 set up.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> I will be there wednesday night practicing. If william is there, he'll probably stay open til 9pm.
> 
> Just remember, when the car gets loose off line(in the dusty part of track) you can't just gun it, it takes about two corners for tires to clean themselves off. I learned the hard way last season. yes, it may cost you a couple of seconds, but it's better than visiting the boards! Your car was very quick and looks like it handles very well. you had the lap times to show it.
> 
> As always, I would be glad to help out with your 1/12 set up.


Yeah I need to review the lap times to get an idea of the pace I need to be on (chris can you post them?). 
It was good to put the car under some load i.e race conditions. There were a few occasions where it didn't want to steer, and that maybe when like you say, i left the line and it just lost steering/traction. Another couple of times it appeared to loose power.


----------



## domracer

If it seems to lose power, that's when you have no traction. Just remember, these cars have a "floating"rear pod, so any upset in bite eliminates forward grip. 

I learned from Joel Johnson back in 86 (god i'm getting old) the trick to 1/12 is not having a fast lap time, it's having all of your lap times within 3-4 tenths of each other lap after lap. He came to BIR and schooled us even though we were almost a second a lap faster, he did the same lap time every lap and knew how to manage the car for eight minutes. 

Think about it, it's just like real cars, you have to not burn up your tires and manage the voltage for the length of the run.


----------



## domracer

and yes, I am helping Chris to get his 1/12 up to speed.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> If it seems to lose power, that's when you have no traction. Just remember, these cars have a "floating"rear pod, so any upset in bite eliminates forward grip.
> 
> I learned from Joel Johnson back in 86 (god i'm getting old) the trick to 1/12 is not having a fast lap time, it's having all of your lap times within 3-4 tenths of each other lap after lap. He came to BIR and schooled us even though we were almost a second a lap faster, he did the same lap time every lap and knew how to manage the car for eight minutes.
> 
> Think about it, it's just like real cars, you have to not burn up your tires and manage the voltage for the length of the run.


Yeah, consistency is the key. My tires are pretty shot already. Now I got my new CRC arbor, time to true up a new set or two  

Think I'm going to thin the indoor herd like I talked about last night. So I can focus on this car and really learn more about the handling & setup.

thanks for the offer of help too. Appreciate driving with folks like yourself with MANY years of experience :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickerman

*Tobys Birtday vids*





just a quick cople of clips to show How much fun we had


----------



## tobamiester

Nickerman said:


> YouTube - Tobys Birthday BASH
> just a quick cople of clips to show How much fun we had


Nick your a rock star! Love the slo-mo of me wiping out in my cooper


----------



## Charlie-III

I hope to bring out my ~30 year old Associated 10L & 12L copies running old Novaks (Atom, etc) and run. Sorta sad to see how much I am off the pace. 
;-(


----------



## domracer

is everyone ready for the Sunday Series Race this weekend?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Hi Guys, 
We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell and 18R/SC18 on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Registration closes at 11am. Entry fee is $15 plus $5 for each class after.

There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class. :thumbsup: 

Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)

If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Hi Guys, 
We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Pre-Register will close at 11am
There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class. 

Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)

If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing On-Road Friday Night October 15, 2010 at 7:30pm start. :thumbsup:

The Classes are:  

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2)
3)
4)
5)

################################################################################################


Also, October 17, 2010 at 12pm

We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell and 18R/SC18 on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Registration closes at 11am. Entry fee is $15 plus $5 for each class after.

There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class. 

Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)

If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing On-Road Friday Night October 15, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2)
3)
4)
5)

################################################## ##############################################


Also, October 17, 2010 at 12pm 

We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell and 18R/SC18 on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Registration closes at 11am. Entry fee is $15 plus $5 for each class after.

There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class. 

Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)

If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## domracer

I'm in for friday night

1/12 17.5 #6950923
mini cooper #3664874


the bad news is that sunday is ng. Mystery plans arose!!!


----------



## domracer

who will top the 6.3 sec lap in 17.5? Will it be Ramil? Maybe AJ? Will Chris return to form? Will Toby be online with Josh Cyrul during the evening to establish the griffith as the car to beat?

Now that I think of it, I'd better work on my car tonite to prepare!


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> who will top the 6.3 sec lap in 17.5? Will it be Ramil? Maybe AJ? Will Chris return to form? Will Toby be online with Josh Cyrul during the evening to establish the griffith as the car to beat?
> 
> Now that I think of it, I'd better work on my car tonite to prepare!


Not unless Josh can remotely drive my car around the corners, not into them :dude:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are racing On-Road Friday Night October 15, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2) Dom I - Mini-Cooper, #3664874, 1/12, #6950923 
3)
4)
5)

################################################## ##############################################


Also, October 17, 2010 at 12pm 

We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell and 18R/SC18 on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Registration closes at 11am. Entry fee is $15 plus $5 for each class after.

There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class. 

Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)

If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Not unless Josh can remotely drive my car around the corners, not into them :dude:


Toby are you in for Friday ?


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Toby are you in for Friday ?


Dunno yet Chris. I'd love to say yes...but not sure if I can get approval this week . 
I was planning on some 'go fast, turn left' action on Monday night at Xtreme. I hope to come by tomorrow anyways to cheer you up with my great English humor :thumbsup:


----------



## dynasty

*friday 1/12*

its been a while since i dusted off my car but as of tonight count me in for 1/12 tomorrow night! if i bring my 18th, can i run with rubber tires?


----------



## domracer

Chris, will we have 8 min. heats and feature in 1/12. Just think, you might have caught me last week? One can wonder.

Bring out your old 1/12th cars, they all work fine. It's when the drivers get old is the issue!!


----------



## domracer

Great night of Racing! A quick recap.

1. Great turnout of mini coopers. Rob B. from Brooklyn showed the way and inspired us to actually work on our cars and prepare for next week. A strong showing and lots of racing action. Sweep tires were the tires to have in mini cooper. We can all thank AJ for showing us the fast set up with these tires. 

2. In 1/12 17.5 the fast lap record fell in the first heat to 6.1 sec. Tony chased myself down for 8 minutes and we turned a blistering 69 laps in 8 minutes. 2nd heat Tony led the way and turned up the heat with a 70 lap run. In the feature it was the Tony show as he ran away with the feature with Chris in tow and myself wondering why I bothered to correct the tweak in my car. BTW, Tony ran a 27t brushed motor, gtx esc and 4 cell nimh, so much for technology. 

Looks like Fridays are going to heat up. BTW, if you are in traffic heading to the track, let us know and we'll postpone the start time to 8:00.


----------



## domracer

btw, a complete rebuild of my car is under way!!!!


----------



## hugofly

domracer said:


> Great night of Racing! A quick recap.
> 
> 1. Great turnout of mini coopers. Rob B. from Brooklyn showed the way and inspired us to actually work on our cars and prepare for next week. A strong showing and lots of racing action. Sweep tires were the tires to have in mini cooper. We can all thank AJ for showing us the fast set up with these tires.


Mini: Sounds awesome! What were the highest # of laps in each heat and in the mains? How many people raced Mini? Can you share some of the Mini setup tips here in the forum? Which ones are the sweep tires? Are they the slicks that Chris sells?


----------



## domracer

i will get the lap totals later, but the sweep 30 slicks are the ones to have. Rob's best lap times were in the 7.5-7.6 second range and the average for everyone else was about 8.0. We had six minis last night with some tight racing.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> btw, a complete rebuild of my car is under way!!!!


Can you even rebuild a Mini Cooper


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Great Night of On-Road Racing :thumbsup:

Results for Oct 15, 2010: 

.... Mini-Cooper A-Main ....

1) Rob Bendell - 43/6:07...Fast Lap 7.676
2) Chris Grau - 41/6:01...Fast Lap 8.263
3) Dom Incantalupo - 41/6:03...Fast Lap 7.835
4) Scott Schick - 37/6:00...Fast Lap 8.265
5) Jamil Payne - 37/6:09...Fast Lap 8.639
6) Austin Schick - 26/6:07...Fast Lap 10.03 

.... 12 2WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Tony Shiao - 69/8:00...Fast Lap 6.364
2) Chris Grau - 67/8.00...Fast Lap 6.593
3) Dom Incantalupo - 59/8:02...Fast Lap 6.99 

.... 18 4WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Rob Bendell - 30/6:00...Fast Lap 8.891
2) Gabe Cabrere - 22/6:08...Fast Lap 9.983
3) Scott Schick - DNF


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Also, October 17, 2010 at 12pm 

We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell and 18R/SC18 on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Registration closes at 11am. Entry fee is $15 plus $5 for each class after.

There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class. 

Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)

If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## Charlie-III

What timing system/personal transponder type do you run??


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> What timing system/personal transponder type do you run??


Regular old AMBrc. Same as DR.


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Great Night of On-Road Racing :thumbsup:
> 
> Results for Oct 15, 2010:
> 
> .... Mini-Cooper A-Main ....
> 
> 1) Rob Bendell - 43/6:07...Fast Lap 7.676
> 2) Chris Grau - 41/6:01...Fast Lap 8.263
> 3) Dom Incantalupo - 41/6:03...Fast Lap 7.835
> 4) Scott Schick - 37/6:00...Fast Lap 8.265
> 5) Jamil Payne - 37/6:09...Fast Lap 8.639
> 6) Austin Schick - 26/6:07...Fast Lap 10.03
> 
> .... 12 2WD Stock A-Main ....
> 
> 1) Tony Shiao - 69/8:00...Fast Lap 6.364
> 2) Chris Grau - 67/8.00...Fast Lap 6.593
> 3) Dom Incantalupo - 59/8:02...Fast Lap 6.99
> 
> .... 18 4WD Stock A-Main ....
> 
> 1) Rob Bendell - 30/6:00...Fast Lap 8.891
> 2) Gabe Cabrere - 22/6:08...Fast Lap 9.983
> 3) Scott Schick - DNF


So 18R's ran ?


----------



## Charlie-III

tobamiester said:


> Regular old AMBrc. Same as DR.


Thanks, looking to see what it would cost for PT's for both places.
I wanted to stop by Sunday, bur Calvin had school work to complete.


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> Can you share some of the Mini setup tips here in the forum? Which ones are the sweep tires? Are they the slicks that Chris sells?


Yeah Dom, please share some of the Mini 'setup' wisdom. Given its a stock class, I can't believe there is much that can be changed, but I could turn up next time and find you all running different motors/shocks or whatever :freak:

Yes the Sweep tires are the ones Chris stocks.


----------



## domracer

Mini wisdom? 

a. don't hit anything
b. clean all of the grease out of the bearings
c. don't hit anything
d. don't pay attention to Chris' commentary during the heat race!!!!

I am actually rebuilding my 1/12 scale car after a horrible finish.


----------



## domracer

btw, my fastest lap was close to Rob's and I was still running the stock motor that came with the kit, not a johnson motor.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> Mini wisdom?
> 
> a. don't hit anything
> b. clean all of the grease out of the bearings
> c. don't hit anything
> d. don't pay attention to Chris' commentary during the heat race!!!!
> 
> I am actually rebuilding my 1/12 scale car after a horrible finish.


oooohhh. Damn. Nobody told be about a. and c. doh! :wave:


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, you get those Sweep's in stock ? The People are asking ...


----------



## hugofly

I wouldn't call Chris' Mini class a stock class. It's stock motor and any Tamiya upgrades that are available. Otherwise Chris won't be able to sell those upgrades!


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> I wouldn't call Chris' Mini class a stock class. It's stock motor and any Tamiya upgrades that are available. Otherwise Chris won't be able to sell those upgrades!


Hm...Chris can sell what he likes. You just can't use them on your 'race' car. :thumbsup: If we're all going to put oil filled shocks, Tekin's and a bunch of bling on the car then whats the point.


----------



## hugofly

tobamiester said:


> Hm...Chris can sell what he likes. You just can't use them on your 'race' car. :thumbsup: If we're all going to put oil filled shocks, Tekin's and a bunch of bling on the car then whats the point.


I'm just saying he allows it.


----------



## Aja Archibald

I told chris the best rules to run is the 
TCS rules with the sweep tires. Those rules
Are more popular around the country. Plus 
No matter where you go you can run your car.
Hop up work some times but stock is just as good 
Staten island guys follow the TCS rules as well so does Jackson
I hope dirt runners pick up the rules as well


----------



## hugofly

Thanks for the clarification! I don't do the hop ups to win, I just do them because it's part of the fun for me. Also, I run my car in front of my house, and being a typical New Jersey road, the car just bounces around all over the place, and the oil shocks help the car to go on something that remotely resembles a straight line on my street. 

My skill set won't allow me to win anyway, with or without hop ups, so I think there won't be any issues.


----------



## tobamiester

I told Chris to run DR rules. But as practically nobody from DR runs regurly at Xtreme..what does that matter. 
No worries. I just wont bother running my Cooper at Xtreme. I got other cars.

Nothing personal meant by this Christoph  btw.


----------



## koopal

Mini Cooper Class 

Can somebody post the rules for the mini class.
its seems like race what you brung. :freak:

also the rules for 1/12 pan.


----------



## tobamiester

Folks, Xtreme has a Facebook group now that you can join. Another way of getting in touch with the Xtreme community and seeing photos, videos , comments. Search for "Xtreme RC Addicts Hobby Shop and Raceway" and join!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Chris, you get those Sweep's in stock ? The People are asking ...


Should have them by the end of the week.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

hugofly said:


> I wouldn't call Chris' Mini class a stock class. It's stock motor and any Tamiya upgrades that are available. Otherwise Chris won't be able to sell those upgrades!


We follow the tamiya rules for Mini.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> Mini Cooper Class
> 
> Can somebody post the rules for the mini class.
> its seems like race what you brung. :freak:
> 
> also the rules for 1/12 pan.


The mini cooper rules are the Tamiya Mini rules and the 1/12 pan car is 17.5 w/1-Cell Open ESC .


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Next On-Road Race Friday Night October 22, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

1) Chris G - Mini-Cooper, Trans#, 1/12, Trans# 
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## tobamiester

Hoping to get a hall-pass in lieu of Monday's pathetic effort.

2) 1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526 
18R stock, Spektrum, PT TBD


----------



## koopal

from Tamiya website: 2011 TCS rules,

Mini Rules
The Mini’s are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for
any intermediate racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very
competitive, but without the pressure!
1. Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05 and M06 chassis cars that use the 60D size tire
or smaller.
2. Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal.
3. FWD minis must use FWD body types. RWD minis must use RWD body types.
4. New for 2011: Spec Tires, item 1016 Pre-Mounted Radial Tires 60D Super-Grip
(4pcs) must be used for all regional races. The rim color used on the Spec tire is
unique to the pre-mount. The style rim used is the Suzuki swift spoke.
5. Motor Rules: Tamiya 540-J motor (item 53689)
6. Motor RPM Limits will be imposed at all TCS Regional races. Limits TBD
7. Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal.
8. Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See general rules above. Note: LIPO battery
packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile, hard case, stick pack
configuration.
9. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> from Tamiya website: 2011 TCS rules,
> 
> Mini Rules
> The Mini’s are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for
> any intermediate racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very
> competitive, but without the pressure!
> 1. Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05 and M06 chassis cars that use the 60D size tire
> or smaller.
> 2. Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal.
> 3. FWD minis must use FWD body types. RWD minis must use RWD body types.
> 4. New for 2011: Spec Tires, item 1016 Pre-Mounted Radial Tires 60D Super-Grip
> (4pcs) must be used for all regional races. The rim color used on the Spec tire is
> unique to the pre-mount. The style rim used is the Suzuki swift spoke.
> 5. Motor Rules: Tamiya 540-J motor (item 53689)
> 6. Motor RPM Limits will be imposed at all TCS Regional races. Limits TBD
> 7. Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal.
> 8. Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See general rules above. Note: LIPO battery
> packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile, hard case, stick pack
> configuration.
> 9. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams


*And per TCS, the all important:*

1.	All Tamiya vehicles must use Tamiya parts only. No parts from other manufactures unless specified within this document.
2.	Any manufacturer’s electronic speed control, radio equipment, servo saver, antenna pipe, antenna mount, pinion and spur gears, ball bearing, tire inserts are allowed in all classes, unless exceptions are noted within class specific rules.
2.4 GHz, 27 MHz or 75 MHz are the only radio frequencies permitted. A minimum of 2 alternate channel frequencies is required when using 27 MHz and 75 MHz radios.
4.	Personal AMB-it transponders are preferred, but not required. For more information about these transponders please visit http://www.amb- it.com/ambrc-c-16.html Most host sites will have “house” loaner transponders.
5.	The batteries allowed for the 2011 season are:
NiCd and NiMh batteries that are legal for TCS are the same ones found on the ROAR
approved list as seen here: http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/sbattery.php b. Hard Cased LIPO batteries are legal for all classes. See specific class rules for
limitations and exceptions.
c. TCS legal LIPO batteries must be 7.4 volts 2S-1P/2P specification. TCS legal LIPO batteries may not exceed 6000 MAh capacity. See class specific rules as MAH and C rating may be limited for a particular class. You may use the ROAR approved LIPO list found here as a guide and reference to the 7.4 Volt 2S-1P batteries that will be permitted for TCS: http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/lipobattery.php

Basically any hardcase 2s Stick pack lipo. NO SOFT CASE.


----------



## domracer

koopal said:


> Mini Cooper Class
> 
> Can somebody post the rules for the mini class.
> its seems like race what you brung. :freak:
> 
> also the rules for 1/12 pan.


1/12 rules at xtreme rc:

rule 1. 17.5 motor open esc
rule 2. don't hit anything
rule 3. don't beat chris
rule 4. paint your body in more than one color!!!
rule 5. show up on friday nights!
rule 6. remember rule #2.


----------



## koopal

thanx Dom,

i'm trying to put back my 1/12 again, 
broke the chassis last year
waiting for CRC to release a lipo chassis for the xl.


----------



## domracer

View attachment rctips_112_summary.pdf


this should help out the 1/12th crowd for some upcoming races!!!!

(yes, that includes you Chris!!!!)


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> View attachment 118926
> 
> 
> this should help out the 1/12th crowd for some upcoming races!!!!
> 
> (yes, that includes you Chris!!!!)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Hoping to get a hall-pass in lieu of Monday's pathetic effort.
> 
> 2) 1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
> 18R stock, Spektrum, PT TBD


Toby, No Mini Cooper


----------



## Charlie-III

"Stupid question", can I run a 1S LiPo on a 27 turn brushed motor? I have to get more batteries and I want to know which way to go (1S LiPo or 4 cell NiMH) and NOT break rules (seeing as you can run a 17.5 brushless w/1S LiPo).
TIA.


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> "Stupid question", can I run a 1S LiPo on a 27 turn brushed motor? I have to get more batteries and I want to know which way to go (1S LiPo or 4 cell NiMH) and NOT break rules (seeing as you can run a 17.5 brushless w/1S LiPo).
> TIA.


I recall I tried that last year (when I got into racing) and the 1s just didn't have enough to push the brushed motor. 
I got into racing pretty much when 1s/brushless was getting momentum so skipped brushed for the most part in 1/12. Go Lipo/brushless, takes a ton of the hassle out of it. Run 4cell/27 until you get the parts.

Like Dom said, a couple of weeks ago, the guy who won 1/12 was running 4cell/27turn so its still plenty competitive!


----------



## hugofly

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Toby, No Mini Cooper


I feel bad, because after an exchange with Toby about upgrades, Toby decided to not run Mini at XTreme anymore. Which makes me feel bad, especially since I don't even race (except that one time a few weeks ago, on Toby's birthday)!


----------



## tobamiester

hugofly said:


> I feel bad, because after an exchange with Toby about upgrades, Toby decided to not run Mini at XTreme anymore. Which makes me feel bad, especially since I don't even race (except that one time a few weeks ago, on Toby's birthday)!


Don't worry buddy. I'm a moody old Libra. I'll have my Cooper out tonite, amongst other things (Once my wife confirms 1). I can race and 2). I won't be paying for it for the next 2 weeks :freak:..

Going to work on rule#2 : don't hit anything  :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Updated pre-reg for tonite:

Toby
1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
18R stock, Spektrum, PT 9043551
Cooper , Spektrum, PT 5741373
SC18 Stock, Spektrum, PT 4743924

Prolly won't run all but there they are anyways.


----------



## Charlie-III

Toby, thanks for the 1S info. I have plenty of 27T brushed motors to use (although finding brushes is getting harder).
Thanks to all for letting my son Calvin & I hang out & watch. I guess we will be doing some work on our 12th scale pan cars this weekend.


----------



## Charlie-III

Picked up some items (tires, etc.) today. Found the newer 3 hole mounting (rears) does not work with our much older 2 hole mounting. Guess that is the first thing we need to deal with.

Also checking older battery packs as well. Still trying to shoot for next Friday 12th pan car for each of us.


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> Toby, thanks for the 1S info. I have plenty of 27T brushed motors to use (although finding brushes is getting harder).
> Thanks to all for letting my son Calvin & I hang out & watch. I guess we will be doing some work on our 12th scale pan cars this weekend.


Hey man any time. Glad I put a face to a name (on HT) :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> Picked up some items (tires, etc.) today. Found the newer 3 hole mounting (rears) does not work with our much older 2 hole mounting. Guess that is the first thing we need to deal with.
> 
> Also checking older battery packs as well. Still trying to shoot for next Friday 12th pan car for each of us.


Can you just replace the hubs with newer 3-screw ones ?


----------



## Charlie-III

tobamiester said:


> Can you just replace the hubs with newer 3-screw ones ?


Probably, but it's more money to spend. I believe I have some older hubs with enough meat on them to allow a second bolt pattern to be drilled.


----------



## domracer

This Friday October 29th should be shaping up to be a great turnout!

I'll be in for 17.5 1/12th and mini cooper.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Hi Guys,
> We will be racing Mini-Cooper and 1/12 w/17.5 1-Cell on Sunday October 17, 2010. The store will open at 10am the race will start at 12pm. Pre-Register will close at 11am
> There will be prizes for the top 3 winners of each class.
> 
> Also I will post the dates for the point series. The point series will start in about two weeks and last for 4 or 5 weeks (bi-weekly)
> 
> If you will be racing on Sunday October 17, 2010 you can pre-register


are we racing this coming sunday ( Oct. 30, 2010 )
pre-reg
Ramil: Mini Cooper & 1/12 pan


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> are we racing this coming sunday ( Oct. 30, 2010 )
> pre-reg
> Ramil: Mini Cooper & 1/12 pan


Sunday is the 31st, Halloween..Your kids probably would prefer you dont race :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Sunday is the 31st, Halloween..Your kids probably would prefer you dont race :thumbsup:


Thanx Toby, my flu medicine is making me crazy.:freak: :tongue:


----------



## koopal

halloween race @ Xtreme: :thumbsup:

i'm in for mini cooper & 1/12 pan.


----------



## domracer

This friday night should be great racing!!!!


----------



## koopal

Who's racing friday 10/29/2010 

Mini Cooper / 17.5 1S 1/12 pan.


----------



## Charlie-III

My 12th 27T 4cell NiMH is running, still assembling new battery packs for 2 cars.
Calvins 12th 27T 4cell NiMH I think runs, not sure.
Still need to mod 2 left rear hubs to allow newer 3 hole mounted rims compared to the older 2 hole rims. Yes, I could buy new hubs, but that's another ~$34 I don't want to spend right now.

I'm gonna real old school.......even running a crystal radio & Novak 410-M1c ESC!:freak:

Hopefully we can borrow 2 transponders.


----------



## Calvin M.

Charlie-III said:


> My 12th 27T 4cell NiMH is running, still assembling new battery packs for 2 cars.
> Calvins 12th 27T 4cell NiMH I think runs, not sure.
> Still need to mod 2 left rear hubs to allow newer 3 hole mounted rims compared to the older 2 hole rims. Yes, I could buy new hubs, but that's another ~$34 I don't want to spend right now.
> 
> I'm gonna real old school.......even running a crystal radio & Novak 410-M1c ESC!:freak:
> 
> Hopefully we can borrow 2 transponders.


old school person old school toys

new school kids hand me downs with new radio and it runs with 20 year old purples althe way around that are still good and a bent shaft


----------



## Charlie-III

Calvin M. said:


> Old school person, old school toys.
> 
> New school kids hand me downs with new radio and it runs with 20 year old purples all the way around that are still good and a bent rear axle shaft


Ummmm....aren't you supposed to be sleeping????
:wave:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Here are the results for On-Road Friday Oct 22, 2010. Sorry for the delay, Just had a crazy week. 

.... 18 4WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Toby Hamson - 38/6:03 - Fast Lap 7.24
2) Bearthur Johnson - 30/6:03 - Fast Lap 9.63
3) AJ Archibald - 29/4:26 - Fast Lap 7.82
4) Billy - 26/6:07 - Fast Lap 10.98
5) Richard Brands - 21/6:00 - Fast Lap 13.69

.... 12 2WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Brian John - 68/8:02 - Fast Lap 6.57
2) Tony Shian - 68/8:04 - Fast Lap 6.63
3) Toby Hamson - 64/8:03 - Fast Lap 6.67
4) Chris Grau - 64/8:04 - Fast Lap 6.82 

.... Mini Cooper A-Main ....

1) Rob Bendell - 43/6:02 - Fast Lap 7.88
2) AJ Archibald - 39/6:10 - Fast Lap 8.55
3) Toby Hamson - 38/6:03 - Fast Lap 8.65
4) Chris Grau - 38/6:08 - Fast Lap 8.46


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, pre-reg for tonite:

Toby

1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
*18R stock, Spektrum, PT 9043551*
Cooper , Spektrum, PT 5741373

Prolly won't run all but there they are anyways.


----------



## tobamiester

Got my Tekin back today, with Candy


----------



## koopal

Toby, 
What happened to your tekin?
mine was on fire literally on fire last sunday, 
Maybe i can send it back to tekin for repair? 

thanx,


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Toby,
> What happened to your tekin?
> mine was on fire literally on fire last sunday,
> Maybe i can send it back to tekin for repair?
> 
> thanx,


If its over 120days since you brought it, then you'll get an out of warranty replacement for 80 bucks. Under 120days with a receipt, they'll replace it. Checkout their website for details and the RMA process. Got mine back in 7days! (which included shipment to /from Tekin!!!)

I fried my because I am an idiot. An $80 mistake I hope not to make again


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> If its over 120days since you brought it, then you'll get an out of warranty replacement for 80 bucks. Under 120days with a receipt, they'll replace it. Checkout their website for details and the RMA process. Got mine back in 7days! (which included shipment to /from Tekin!!!)
> 
> I fried my because I am an idiot. An $80 mistake I hope not to make again


Thanx Toby,
good thing i didnt throw it in the garbage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Race Results For On-Road Racing Friday Oct 29, 2010

.... 18 4WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Bearthur Johnson - 42/6:05 - Fast Lap 7.85
2) Zeeee - 33/6:09 - Fast Lap 9.71
3) Richard Brands - 26/6:01 - Fast Lap 11.88
4) Gabe Cabrera - 17/6:10 - Fast Lap 9.46

.... Mini Cooper A-Main ....

1) AJ Archibald - 43/6:00 - Fast Lap 7.98
2) Chris Grau - 39/6:05 - Fast Lap 8.30
3) Lazaro Lopez - 36/6:02 - Fast Lap 8.13
4) Ramil Ferrer - 34/6:05 - Fast Lap 9.21
5) Toby Hamson - DNF

.... 12 2WD Stock A-Main ....

1) Chris Grau - 69/8:04 - Fast Lap 6.63
2) Ramil Ferrer - 67/8:00 - Fast Lap 6.72
3) Lazaro Lopez - 64/8:04 - Fast Lap 6.66
4) Toby Hamson - 22/2:34 - Fast Lap 6.50


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Next On-Road Race Friday Night Nov 5, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register


----------



## JRZ93

*17.5?*

ok i know i haven't raced inside all summer, but when was this 17.5 rule introduced?
is this to coincide with the dr rules?
man i never complain about money i spend on r/c ....but really???
new motors??? ugghh 
for an offroad guy u onroad guys change the rules so friggin' often it gives me a headache!!!
i really enjoy both disciplines but this getting new equipment is really getting exhausting!!!!


----------



## Charlie-III

You can run a 27T brushed with a 4 cell NiCad/NiMH or a 17.5 brushless with a 1S LiPO.
I will run a 27T brushed.


----------



## domracer

JRZ93 said:


> ok i know i haven't raced inside all summer, but when was this 17.5 rule introduced?
> is this to coincide with the dr rules?
> man i never complain about money i spend on r/c ....but really???
> new motors??? ugghh
> for an offroad guy u onroad guys change the rules so friggin' often it gives me a headache!!!
> i really enjoy both disciplines but this getting new equipment is really getting exhausting!!!!


run your 13.5, 17.5 is faster on this track.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Can I run my 13.5 ???


----------



## domracer

Aja Archibald said:


> Can I run my 13.5 ???


no...........
remember what happened in wgt when i ran 10.5, you schooled us with a 17.5


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

So who is going to race on Friday  

Will Ramil get up to Speed? 
Will AJ have his 1/12 car ready?


----------



## san.

I'm in for M18 and Mini Cooper (if AJ helps me with it by Friday). Yeah, he got me hooked. :thumbsup:

If the Cooper is a no go, I'm in for 18R or TC Foam.


----------



## Calvin M.

me and my dad for 1/12


----------



## Charlie-III

Calvin M. said:


> Me and my dad for 1/12


Yeppers, 12th stock, 27T brushed w/4 cell NiMH.

I'll be on a crystal, I think 80.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Charlie-III said:


> Yeppers, 12th stock, 27T brushed w/4 cell NiMH.
> 
> I'll be on a crystal, I think 80.


Thats OK.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Next On-Road Race Friday Night Nov 5, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

Also we will be starting a point series for the Mini Coopers. The point series will last 5-weeks with one drop week. Dates for the point series are Nov 5, 2010, Nov 12, 2010, Nov 19, 2010, Dec 3, 2010 and the last week will be Dec 10, 2010.  Please Note Tamiya Mini Rules Apply Thanks


----------



## Charlie-III

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Next On-Road Race Friday Night Nov 5, 2010 at 7:30pm start.
> 
> The Classes are:
> 
> 1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
> 2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po *OR* 27T w/4-cell NiCd or NiMH)
> 3) SC18/18R (Stock)
> 
> $15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After
> 
> If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register


Minor "old school" addition to 12th. :wave:

Will there be a couple of loaner transponders available?? Please?


----------



## JRZ93

My cooper just about done just gotta finish electronics so ill prolly be in for cooper and 18r


----------



## san.

Jay, no M18?


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, pre-reg for November 5th:

Toby

1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
18R stock, Spektrum, PT 9043551
Mini Cooper , Spektrum, PT 5741373


----------



## domracer

Ah! Point series starts tonight! I guess I'll give AJ a head start since I can't make it tonight.


----------



## JRZ93

san. said:


> Jay, no M18?


Yeah I got one,but I think ima limit it to just 2cars at a time so I can get used to this whole carpet racing thing.


----------



## san.

Mini Cooper M05 TCS A Main video:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Mini Cooper M05 TCS A Main video:
> 
> YouTube - Xtreme RC Addicts Nov 5th 2010 Cooper A Main


Whats up new guy! I hope it didn't cost you too much to payoff Joe  ..Some of the lamest marshaling caught on camera ... argh


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Whats up new guy! I hope it didn't cost you too much to payoff Joe  ..Some of the lamest marshaling caught on camera ... argh


Nah...if you look, he tried tapping your car over and missed it. He got us both, I ended up hitting his leg. 

I almost forgot there's no leader courtesy at Xtreme. Guess I was spoiled from Horsham and every other track, where the back markers usually make way for the leaders.  :freak: :tongue:


----------



## san.

All in all, it was a great day at Xtreme. I will be back Friday. Tons of fun and glad to see some old and familiar faces!


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Nah...if you look, he tried tapping your car over and missed it. He got us both, I ended up hitting his leg.
> 
> I almost forgot there's no leader courtesy at Xtreme. Guess I was spoiled from Horsham and every other track, where the back markers usually make way for the leaders.  :freak: :tongue:


Yeah i guess, now that i watched it again.

There is leader courtesy (see 12th scale race), but not in mini cooper and especially if its you 

Agreed, great turnout, good people and a fun night of racing.


----------



## san.

ROFL...!! My favorite quote of the video, "That's the battle for the lead, take him out!" ...lol Laz, you're crazy.



tobamiester said:


> There is leader courtesy (see 12th scale race), but not in mini cooper and especially if its you


Too funny. I want to stand next to you again during our race. Love your driver stand moments...lol


----------



## san.

I almost forgot... I want to thank Laz, Bearthur and AJ for helping with my Cooper. Without them I would've not been able to race last nite. Luv you guys!!! (that's man luv, don't get it twisted)


----------



## san.

Mr Xtreme/Chris,
I need the following parts before Friday:

TAM51392 Qty 1
TAM51393 Qty 2
TAM51391 Qty 1
TAM51390 Qty 1

edited: Please order extras to keep in stock. These parts are going to be needed by all.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> I almost forgot... I want to thank Laz, Bearthur and AJ for helping with my Cooper. Without them I would've not been able to race last nite. Luv you guys!!! (that's man luv, don't get it twisted)


Thats it. I'm not pitting in the hood with my butt facing the New Guy :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> ROFL...!! My favorite quote of the video, "That's the battle for the lead, take him out!" ...lol Laz, you're crazy.
> 
> 
> Too funny. I want to stand next to you again during our race. Love your driver stand moments...lol


Yeah I watched the video again earlier. The commentary is hilarious...Nice work Laz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRZ93

Can some1 tell me if u can download tekin software on an apple especially an ipad?


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> Can some1 tell me if u can download tekin software on an apple especially an ipad?


No. Unless you run a vm running windoz.


----------



## Charlie-III

Calvin & I now have PT's.

Looking to do better this next Friday (especially me).


----------



## JRZ93

tobamiester said:


> No. Unless you run a vm running windoz.


Thanks toby...had a feeling u would know.ill use my acer notebook then


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Thats it. I'm not pitting in the hood with my butt facing the New Guy :thumbsup:


LOL!!1!



My son and I will be there Friday. Is there a novice/beginner's class? He has an M18. I will run the class with him, just to get him back into the groove. :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> LOL!!1!
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I will be there Friday. Is there a novice/beginner's class? He has an M18. I will run the class with him, just to get him back into the groove. :thumbsup: :hat:


San, have your son run with the SC18's etc. Thats really a class for novices right now.
I ran my 18R as I figured I might at least win something ...haha...I couldn't even do that...

No but seriously. I was hoping me and Jay running our 18R's would inspire others to bring out their 18R's again so we can get that class running again. 18R rules!!!!!


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> San, have your son run with the SC18's etc. Thats really a class for novices right now.
> I ran my 18R as I figured I might at least win something ...haha...I couldn't even do that...
> 
> No but seriously. I was hoping me and Jay running our 18R's would inspire others to bring out their 18R's again so we can get that class running again. 18R rules!!!!!


I have two 18R's, but they are setup more for TC than Rally. Let me see if I can find the plastic arms and perhaps he can run that.



Mr. Extreme/Chris, did you get a chance to order those Mini Cooper parts for me?


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> I have two 18R's, but they are setup more for TC than Rally. Let me see if I can find the plastic arms and perhaps he can run that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Extreme/Chris, did you get a chance to order those Mini Cooper parts for me?


Sure he can run his M18 with those SC18's. Don't think that would be an issue as I've seen 18T's, 18B's etc all running in that class.


----------



## koopal

last fridays result


----------



## domracer

who's in for friday night!! My 1/12 is back from the dead and ready to go. I'll be running 1/12 17.5 and mini cooper.


----------



## dynasty

domracer said:


> who's in for friday night!! My 1/12 is back from the dead and ready to go. I'll be running 1/12 17.5 and mini cooper.


Dom you missed a great race last week..Although we didnt get out until after midnight it was a good turnout and the pits were packed. I cant make it this friday but looking good for the 19th. 

-Tony


----------



## dynasty

Chris, is it possible to post the results as an attachment with the individual lap times? Im sure most of us would like to know how consistent each lap was and the exchanges in position... especially last friday's Mini Cooper race!
We had multiple leaders and you were riding in last place and made your way to the top and finished 1-2 by a fraction of a second.

-Tony


----------



## koopal

dynasty said:


> Chris, is it possible to post the results as an attachment with the individual lap times? Im sure most of us would like to know how consistent each lap was and the exchanges in position... especially last friday's Mini Cooper race!
> We had multiple leaders and you were riding in last place and made your way to the top and finished 1-2 by a fraction of a second.
> 
> -Tony


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Results for Friday, November 5, 2010

.... 18 4WD A-Main ....

1) Jay Zellner - 39 Laps/6:07.163 - Fast Lap - 6.502
2) Toby Hamson - 35 Laps/6:05.144 - Fast Lap - 6.680
3) Zee T - 29 Laps/6:11.971 - Fast Lap - 7.152
4) Gabe Cabrera - 26 Laps/6:02728 - Fast Lap - 8.972
5) Richard Brands - 16 Laps/DNF - Fast Lap - 11.379
6) Marino Velazquez - 15 Laps/DNF - Fast Lap - 9.995

.... 12 2WD B-Main ....

1) Calvin M - 39 Laps/DNF - Fast Lap - 7.640
2) Charlie M - DNF

.... 12 2WD A-Main ....

1) Tony Shiao - 71 Laps/8:02.858 - Fast Lap - 6.240
2) Brian John - 70 Laps/8:05.331 - Fast Lap - 6.406
3) Toby Hamson - 67 Laps/8:07.190 - Fast Lap - 6.550
4) Chris Grau - 66 Laps/8:04.319 - Fast Lap - 6.737
5) Ramil Ferrer - 59 Laps/8:01.281- Fast Lap - 6.554
6) Lazaro Lopez - 37 Laps/DNF - Fast Lap - 7.512

.... Mini Cooper B-Main ....

1) Toby Hamson - 40 Laps/6:07.264 - Fast Lap - 8.621
2) Bearthur Johnson - 38 Laps/6:00.954 - Fast Lap - 8.626
3) Jay Zellner - 38 Laps/6:06.723 - Fast Lap - 8.127
4) Lazaro Lopez - 37 Laps/6:03.584 - Fast Lap - 8.610

.... Mini Cooper A-Main ....

1) Chris Grau - 39 Laps/6:01.855 - Fast Lap - 8.363
2) Santos Colon - 39 Laps/6:02.098 - Fast Lap - 8.190
3) Ramil Ferrer - 39 Laps/6:05.531 - Fast Lap - 8.410
4) Toby Hamson - 39 Laps/6:09.321 - Fast Lap - 8.190 - Bump Up
5) Bearthur Johnson - 14 Laps/DNF - Bump Up
6) AJ Archibald - DNF

.... 10 4WD Touring A-Main ....

1) Tony Shiao - 54 Laps/6:04.747 - Fast Lap - 6.383
2) Joe Wight - 51 Laps/6:02.644 - Fast Lap - 6.554
3) Bearthur Johnson 49 Laps/6:02.225 - Fast Lap - 6.669
4) Santos Colon - DNF


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Next On-Road Race Friday Night Nov 12, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor)
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

Also we will be starting a point series for the Mini Coopers. The point series will last 5-weeks with one drop week. Dates for the point series are Nov 5, 2010, Nov 12, 2010, Nov 19, 2010, Dec 3, 2010 and the last week will be Dec 10, 2010. Please Note Tamiya Mini Rules Apply Thanks


----------



## playtimeover

Hi Mr. Xtreme. Oh really? I will go there. Hope to see yahh.. And good lick for the race.


----------



## tobamiester

ya, Xtreme is um good lickins :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie-III

playtimeover said:


> Hi Mr. Xtreme. Oh really? I will go there. Hope to see yahh.. And good lick for the race.


I call SPAMMER!

"Nuke'em from space, it's the only way to know!":wave:


----------



## tobamiester

So AJ, how you going to do this raffle drawing ?


----------



## san.

Drifting at Xtreme:


----------



## san.

Spoke to AJ today. The drawing is set for the evening of Black Friday at the Xtreme parking lot.


----------



## Charlie-III

Sorry Calvin & I didn't make it. We both had things come up. Maybe next week.


----------



## domracer

will there be practice for road course on tuesday or wednesday evening? I want to try out my revamped 1/12th car.

btw, i finished 9th sunday at the trax 70 turkey race in 1/10 short course mod. they had a field of 22 of mix 2 and 4wd. I had to bump up from b main!!!!!!


----------



## san.

Please sign me up for:

- Mini Cooper (TCS)
- M18 (Spec)

See y'all Friday.


----------



## dynasty

im game for friday as well:
-1/12th stock

maybe 18th -- How much are 18R or 18T foam tires?


----------



## tobamiester

dynasty said:


> im game for friday as well:
> -1/12th stock
> 
> maybe 18th -- How much are 18R or 18T foam tires?


I think Associated 18R foams are about $16 a set of two. Chris has some nice new ones from BSR, set of 4 for around $30. Whats was cool about them was the outside of the fronts were a firmer shore rating than the inners and rears.


----------



## Brian John

I am in for 1/12th for Friday night as well.


----------



## tobamiester

I'll see if I can come by later, maybe make 2nd qual and mains. Have Cub Scout meetings earlier in evening. If I can make it, i'll run Cooper and 12th Scale.


----------



## Calvin M.

me and my dad for 1/12


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> I'll see if I can come by later, maybe make 2nd qual and mains. Have Cub Scout meetings earlier in evening. If I can make it, i'll run Cooper and 12th Scale.


Get your bloody bollocks to Xtreme on Friday, mate.


----------



## JRZ93

domracer said:


> will there be practice for road course on tuesday or wednesday evening? I want to try out my revamped 1/12th car.
> 
> btw, i finished 9th sunday at the trax 70 turkey race in 1/10 short course mod. they had a field of 22 of mix 2 and 4wd. I had to bump up from b main!!!!!!


SHORT COURSE IS GAY


----------



## domracer

JRZ93 said:


> SHORT COURSE IS GAY


Last time I checked, the dudes that race full size short course are surrounded by import tuner chicks.


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> SHORT COURSE IS GAY


I heard 10th Scale Electric Truggies are also for Shirt Lifters :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Get your bloody bollocks to Xtreme on Friday, mate.


I'll try mate. I'll see what I can negotiate with the ol' Ball n Chain.


Chris dont read this - San, you need any Niftec next time I go to DR ?


----------



## san.

I'm good with compound. Thanks for asking tho.


----------



## dynasty

two more days until RACE TIME!
going to try racing 18th scale this friday. 
bump to the top of the thread.


----------



## san.

Duplicate post.


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> I heard 10th Scale Electric Truggies are also for Shirt Lifters :thumbsup:


----------



## JRZ93

ok first off this is r/c 1/10th the size of "real size"
i agree that sc was great to get new people into this hobby 
but in alot of people's opinion they are silly on large real 1/8th scale tracks especially when they can hardly make it over the jumps and do half or even 1/4 the laps an 1/8th scale does in a run...
if i could run nitro all year i would but this is the northeast and electric truggy is damn close...you should see the videos!!!
i think sc should stick to small or better yet indoor tracks..does sc run on the same track at motorama ....NO
but i accept that sc is here to stay and in all good fun i do like to joke around. i love this hobby and i'll prolly bet my son's first car will be sc...but when he learns how to drive ... he'll get an 1/8th scale
sorry sc ain't my cup of tea. i drove my blitz once and finished 2nd out of 18 and it was like i was in a bumper car at the jersey shore...sold next week
so i guess i'm saying go big or go home lolol....jk
but this as a carpet forum so why no talkie about that????
holla


----------



## domracer

Time for carpet racing!!!!!


----------



## tobamiester

Holy Guacamole Jay, Time of the month buddy ?


----------



## san.

Nov 12th, 2010 results:


----------



## san.

Nov 19th, 2010 results:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Nov 19th, 2010 results:


Thanks San:thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

AJ, thanks for the tips on my 12th scale.


----------



## domracer

chris, the lrp sxx v2 profile for 1/12 is 0-5-4-4. this should work. 

Looks like a great turnout last night. I'm looking forward to returning in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dynasty

San thanks for posting!! Great time last night..,see you in a few weeks! Gobble gobble!


----------



## tobamiester

Ramil, got the TCS main video from last night ?


----------



## koopal

having problem with my computer
cant post the video, i'll be @ xtreme tomorrow with my 
video cam, anyone coming tom.(sunday) with a laptop


----------



## koopal

Finally. (unedited videos) :freak:

1/18 






Mini Cooper






1/12 Pan


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Finally. (unedited videos) :freak:
> 
> 1/18
> 
> YouTube - 11 19 10 rc race 001
> 
> Mini Cooper
> 
> YouTube - 11 19 10 rc race 002
> 
> 1/12 Pan
> 
> YouTube - 11 19 10 rc race 003


Great Cooper Race. Thanks Ramil!


----------



## san.

Wow...be careful what you say when there's a video cam recording.....lol!

Thx for the videos, Ramil.


----------



## san.

I hope Bea will forgive me one day, for the hit at the 3:52 mark.  

My bad Pops!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

San, Thanks for posting the results, Good Job 

Ramil I like the vid's Thanks for posting them. 

I will post the standing for the point series later today


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Would anyone like to race this Sunday Nov 28, 2010 at 11am?


----------



## tobamiester

Hey Chris, in between your Facebook sessions, check your PM. Had some parts orders for you. cheers 

btw, its November


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme,
Do you mean Nov 28th? If so, yes I'm in!


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Mr. Xtreme,
> Do you mean Nov 28th? If so, yes I'm in!


Yes this Sunday.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Hey Chris, in between your Facebook sessions, check your PM. Had some parts orders for you. cheers
> 
> btw, its November


Your parts are on there way Toby


----------



## domracer

sunday the 28th of November!! Sounds like a great day for 1/12 scale.


----------



## dynasty

Sunday?umh.. what time will the races start?


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Your parts are on there way Toby


thanks bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Calvin M.

bring it on and toby will you be there i need a hotwire to borrow


----------



## tobamiester

Calvin M. said:


> bring it on and toby will you be there i need a hotwire to borrow


i doubt it on sunday...but ask around. sure others have it buddy...


----------



## domracer

I'll be there sunday and i will have a hotwire with me.

Besides, Sunday is 1/12th fest at Xtreme Rc.
Should be a great one.


----------



## Brian John

I can't make either Friday or Sunday this week. Should be there on the 3rd for 1/12th.


----------



## Charlie-III

I found my ESC issue, it is actually an issue with my transmitter......DOH!!!

Now to put the original ESC back in and set my other transmitter up to my 12th car.


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> I found my ESC issue, it is actually an issue with my transmitter......DOH!!!
> 
> Now to put the original ESC back in and set my other transmitter up to my 12th car.


pesky electronics...I had a servo go bad in my cooper a couple of weeks back, car just shutdown on the track...


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> pesky electronics...I had a servo go bad in my cooper a couple of weeks back, car just shutdown on the track...


kinda like the lucas electrictronics on a real mini! you know the saying, who invented intermittent wipers?
Lucas


----------



## Charlie-III

domracer said:


> kinda like the lucas electronics on a real mini! you know the saying, who invented intermittent wipers?
> Lucas


That is why the British drink warm beer.....Lucas refridgerators......

"Hey Doc, what do you mean a Lucas pacemaker!!!????":freak:

"Phillip Lucas, Prince of Darkness, father of the intermittant wiper."

With how wet the British Isles can be, you'd figure they could have designed an electrical system that could deal with it.
Sigh.

Yes, I grew up in a family with old Triumphs & Healeys. Later on, a 1969 Jag 4.2L XKE.


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> San, Thanks for posting the results, Good Job
> 
> Ramil I like the vid's Thanks for posting them.
> *
> I will post the standing for the point series later today *


----------



## koopal

is there a race this black friday? 


Mr. Xtreme check your PM pls. :freak:


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> is there a race this black friday?
> 
> 
> Mr. Xtreme check your PM pls. :freak:


No racing this Friday as far as I understand from Chris, and per the Calendar.


----------



## domracer

this weekend I think we're racing on sunday!!!!!


----------



## Charlie-III

domracer said:


> This weekend, I think we're racing on sunday!!!!!


Correct, no racing Friday night, instead we race Sunday ~1100 am.


----------



## Charlie-III

*11/28/10 pre-reg*

Charlie-III, 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 7499975
Calvin M., 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 6692838


----------



## Charlie-III

*11/28/10 race*

All, good to see some familiar faces as well as meeting Dom.

I had fun, even though I would have been happier doing better. I still did manage to post a quick lap in a heat!

Stick time, I need more stick time, sigh. But I did get some today.

Chris, thanks for having a place for us to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Well the myth of the "Tekin = automatic win" in the Cooper class was put to rest today. Dom's Cooper was obviously faster than mine on the straight away and the first two turns. I was able to stay on the lead lap by driving a cleaner line than Dom and eventually taking the win. Dom's Cooper had a stock Tamiya speed controller for those who are still convinced that AJ and I are ahead because of the Tekins. Remember, you still have to drive the car!

Thanks Chris for the offday race day!


----------



## san.

And the winner of the 2010 Tamiya M05 Pro Limited Blue Edition kit goes to (drum roll)...


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Well the myth of the "Tekin = automatic win" in the Cooper class was put to rest today. Dom's Cooper was obviously faster than mine on the straight away and the first two turns. I was able to stay on the lead lap by driving a cleaner line than Dom and eventually taking the win. Dom's Cooper had a stock Tamiya speed controller for those who are still convinced that AJ and I are ahead because of the Tekins. Remember, you still have to drive the car!
> 
> Thanks Chris for the offday race day!


I doubt its a speedo that'll get you the win. The tekin FX can supply 208amps, my LRP 150amps max if a silver can could even take that current or a 2s Lipo even supply it. 

I think we should have a set of Store silver can motors, all broken-in the same way by Chris, engraved/numbered. You get a motor randomly each week for the duration of the race. Hand them back after you race. That'll level the playing field :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> I think we should have a set of Store silver can motors, all broken-in the same way by Chris, engraved/numbered. You get a motor randomly each week for the duration of the race. Hand them back after you race. That'll level the playing field :thumbsup:


Tory @ Mushroom Bowl has a similar program as the one you explained. Some of the guys @ Xtreme are testing Cup Racers with brushless (No Timing) systems to address these same concerns.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Tory @ Mushroom Bowl has a similar program as the one you explained. Some of the guys @ Xtreme are testing Cup Racers with brushless (No Timing) systems to address these same concerns.


Cup Racer @ Xtreme :thumbsup:

Aja, i saw you got a TT-01E (BMW M3) :thumbsup:

Mini Cooper, Cup Racer & TT-01E @ Xtreme.....yeah!....


----------



## tobamiester

If anyone is thinking of getting into 1/12th Scale Road Course for Xtreme, I have a decent Almost Ready-to-Run Associated 12R5, Novak GTB , Smart Boost, Servo, Tires, bodies + parts. All you need is a motor (that of course Chris can sell you) and your receiver. PM me


----------



## Aja Archibald

It is amazing that we are complaining about the same 540 motor.
Yeah some motors are faster then other. However I will tell you what I did to
get my car to run faster than the average. I bought 20 motors, ran them all and save the best one for the mains. Some days I ran three different motors to find the best of the bunch. Afterward Im going to save the best one when I really need them. Everybody makes the a main so it really does not matter what motor you run so why not start testing motors just in case we get a b main one day.. I spent $$$ on motors so can you...
I like the idea of hand out motors but i really dont want to buy a motor some body else broke in.. I will rather buy a brand new motor there and break it in myself at the track.. That more like it.
Other wise i will run 1/12 again nobody complaining about the motors there, and I know they are all different.. I dont understand just dont get it sometimes.
See you guys there friday..Testing as always...


----------



## san.

Not everyone is in this hobby for the same reasons we are. We witness and hear stories about motor manipulation all the time. When hobbyists, yes hobbyists, get blown out by these so called "same 540 motors", something is totally wrong. No one is going to come clean until they get busted and/or called out. (Wow...just had a dejavu) Instead of us local racers getting bent out of shape about it, let's find a simple and cost effective way to keep the races leveled. I'm with AJ, if it gets too complicated I will do like a wiseman once told me, "run [Open], so this kind of stuff becomes a moot issue".


----------



## tobamiester

nevermind.


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> It is amazing that we are complaining about the same 540 motor.
> Yeah some motors are faster then other. However I will tell you what I did to
> get my car to run faster than the average. I bought 20 motors, ran them all and save the best one for the mains. Some days I ran three different motors to find the best of the bunch. Afterward Im going to save the best one when I really need them. Everybody makes the a main so it really does not matter what motor you run so why not start testing motors just in case we get a b main one day.. I spent $$$ on motors so can you...
> I like the idea of hand out motors but i really dont want to buy a motor some body else broke in.. I will rather buy a brand new motor there and break it in myself at the track.. That more like it.
> Other wise i will run 1/12 again nobody complaining about the motors there, and I know they are all different.. I dont understand just dont get it sometimes.
> See you guys there friday..Testing as always...


I thought about this on my way to Philly today. At $20 a pop, you brought $400 of 540 motors for a $150 car ???? No wonder your complaining so much LMAO :hat:


----------



## Charlie-III

Can we get results put up?

I was glad to see I ripped off a 6.5 lap but wanted to see how I did overall.

Hopefully I can get a copy of all the results, including each heat, best lap, etc.


----------



## Charlie-III

tobamiester said:


> I thought about this on my way to Philly today.


I'm in Miami this week.


----------



## Brian John

Is there racing Friday night?


----------



## tobamiester

Brian John said:


> Is there racing Friday night?


Brian, according to the Calendar (http://www.xtremercaddicts.com/calendar.php) it looks like there is.


----------



## JRZ93

koopal said:


> Cup Racer @ Xtreme :thumbsup:
> 
> Aja, i saw you got a TT-01E (BMW M3) :thumbsup:
> 
> Mini Cooper, Cup Racer & TT-01E @ Xtreme.....yeah!....


this is the inconsistency i'm talking about
so many damn classes make classes and stick with it!!!!
toby i was gunna post a link to my 1/12 for sale as well but no one can decide what they're gunna run
i check out the forum to see what class y'all is gunna run and it's always changing!!!
look at it from my perspective, in a not even a full season yall have run 7 different classes with the rules constantly changing on what motor or esc etc....how can someone get a car ready for racing if you people are so damn unorganized!!! and that is why people don't continue to come racing here on a regular basis 
i like you guys, carpet racing, but as it is said on monday night countdown
C'MON MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## san.

Jay, don't jump the gun. No one has stated that TT-01's will be a class at Xtreme. Also, the Cup Racers are being tested, again not an official class. Right now 18th, 12th and Cooper are the classes and if you break it down only one class changed from last season. TC 10th was dropped and Cooper took its place. If you ask me, that was a great move.


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, pre-reg for Dec 3rd:

1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
1/18 , Spektrum, PT 9043551
Mini Cooper TCS, Spektrum, PT 5741373


----------



## pull-start

Just curious - Do you allow the HPI Switch to run in the Mini Cooper class?


----------



## san.

I'm sure you can run with the Tamiya Coopers, but probably will not count towards the Point Series.

We're using the TCS rules as a guideline, with the only exception being the local spec tires. Which are made by Sweep.


----------



## pull-start

Sounds good - Thanks for the info.


----------



## Charlie-III

*Pre Reg for 12/3/2010*

Charlie-III, 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 7499975

Calvin M., 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 6692838


----------



## san.

Dec 3rd Results


----------



## san.

AJ won Cooper class with 44 laps. System didn't count his first lap.


----------



## tobamiester

Good night of racing at Xtreme. Good to see familiar faces and always good to see new folks, even a lady driving a car woohoo!!

San, thanks for posting the results.

Brian, Good talking to you and running with you in 1/12.


----------



## san.




----------



## Charlie-III

Calvin had a decent night, car is looking better and he is getting stick time on a pan car.

I'm having "fun" trying to find a replacement CF rear axle for my RC12L.
Not sure if newer RC12 axles will work without doing a total rear pod conversion. Gotta say, I have NEVER had a CF axle break before.


----------



## koopal

hows the testing of TT-01 & Cup Racer ?

fridays race results, the fast lap for: 
Cup Racer - 10.033 ( is this with a 17.5 or 13.5)
TT-01 - 7.998 (stock esc. & silver can motor?)
Mini Cooper - 8.021

Mr. Santos, do have a video of the TT-01 & Cup Racer race?


----------



## san.

Sorry, I don't.


----------



## Brian John

Toby, I enjoyed chatting and racing with you as well. See ya next time.

Charlie, sorry about the CF axle.


----------



## Charlie-III

Brian John said:


> Toby, I enjoyed chatting and racing with you as well. See ya next time.
> 
> Charlie, sorry about the CF axle.


Fecal material occurs at times. 
Just surprised me when it happened, then again I could have put the car down in another spot that was more out of the way.


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie, I have an Axle and hubs that may work. I'll take a picture of them and PM you later.


----------



## san.

Mr Xtreme/Chris,
Please order me HPI7216. It's the Civic 225mm body for the Cup Racer.

Thanks.


----------



## san.

.....


.....


----------



## dynasty

looks like I missed a fun day of racing last friday....
Who's planning for a 1-2 punch this weekend??

Racing this Friday at Xtreme and Toys for tots Saturday at Horsham?
Im in for:
1/12 (as always)
1/10th touring?!?!...I might need help setting up my carpet car for rubber.
or
1/18th


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Mr Xtreme/Chris,
> Please order me HPI7216. It's the Civic 225mm body for the Cup Racer.
> 
> Thanks.


On Order :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Next On-Road Race Friday Night Dec 10, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor) Last Week of Point Series.
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

Also we will be starting a point series for the Mini Coopers. The point series will last 5-weeks with one drop week. Dates for the point series are Nov 5, 2010, Nov 12, 2010, Nov 19, 2010, Dec 3, 2010 and the last week will be Dec 10, 2010. Please Note Tamiya Mini Rules Apply Thanks


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> .....
> 
> 
> .....


Interesting article.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Can we run :

1) TT01
2) HPI Cup Racer
3) 1/10 TC
4) M18


----------



## tobamiester

Aja, your kidding right ?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Next On-Road Race Friday Night Dec 10, 2010 at 7:30pm start. 

The Classes are: 

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Stock Motor) Last Week of Point Series.
2) 1/12 Pan Car (17.5 w/1-Cell Li-po)
3) SC18/18R (Stock)
4) *??? The Mystery Class ???*

$15 Entry Fee First Class $5 For Each Class After

If you will be Racing on Friday Night Please Pre-Register 

Also we will be starting a point series for the Mini Coopers. The point series will last 5-weeks with one drop week. Dates for the point series are Nov 5, 2010, Nov 12, 2010, Nov 19, 2010, Dec 3, 2010 and the last week will be Dec 10, 2010. Please Note Tamiya Mini Rules Apply Thanks


----------



## Charlie-III

dynasty & Toby, I read both PM's, thanks I'll let you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Chris, please order me 20 motors for whatever the mystery class is :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie-III

Calvin is off on a camping trip this weekend, so he is out.
I will see what my work week is like as well as if I have a car to run.


----------



## Charlie-III

tobamiester said:


> Chris, please order me 20 motors for whatever the mystery class is :thumbsup:


Sigh.........ROTFLMAO.....:freak:


----------



## Aja Archibald

i figured they run 100 classes at dirt runners why dont we do the same..
maybe they will show up...
I will even run my slash and bolink digger...
Tell what you guys thinks.

Toby if you like i will give you a fast motor for half the price of 20 motors ..
Hopefully you could win then...


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> i figured they run 100 classes at dirt runners why dont we do the same..
> maybe they will show up...
> I will even run my slash and bolink digger...
> Tell what you guys thinks.
> 
> Toby if you like i will give you a fast motor for half the price of 20 motors ..
> Hopefully you could win then...


Sadly. Even my efforts to have an elaborate birthday party to get the DR folks in the door doesn't seem to get them to come back. Running 200 classes won't solve it either I think.

Oh, and, now that your on that subject, buddy old pal, 
When you learn how to drive around me, not through me, I might have a better chance of staying in the race  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

tobamiester said:


> Sadly. Even my efforts to have an elaborate birthday party to get the DR folks in the door doesn't seem to get them to come back. Running 200 classes won't solve it either I think.
> 
> Oh, and, now that your on that subject, buddy old pal,
> When you learn how to drive around me, not through me, I might have a better chance of staying in the race  :thumbsup:


lololololol
hahahahah
you right dude.
Maybe if we had a B main it would not have happen...:thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> lololololol
> hahahahah
> you right dude.
> Maybe if we had a B main it would not have happen...:thumbsup:


Touché


----------



## koopal

pre-reg: friday 12/10/10

Mini Cooper
TT-01
1/10 TC 17.5 rubber
1/16 slash stock
WGT 13.5
1/12 pan
SC10 mod
M18
Mini Z
Kyosho dnano
Helicopter
Airplane
Boat
:thumbsup::freak::tongue:


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> pre-reg: friday 12/10/10
> 
> Mini Cooper
> TT-01
> 1/10 TC 17.5 rubber
> 1/16 slash stock
> WGT 13.5
> 1/12 pan
> SC10 mod
> M18
> Mini Z
> Kyosho dnano
> Helicopter
> Airplane
> Boat
> :thumbsup::freak::tongue:


Thanks the Spirit Ramil :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

pre-reg friday (seriously :tongue: )

Mini Cooper
TT-01


----------



## domracer

I'm in for:

1/12th 17.5
mini cooper

could I be the spoiler in the points series? who knows.


----------



## san.

Pre-register for:

Mini Cooper
Cup Racer
M18 (Tentative)


----------



## Calvin M.

if my dad goes he will be running my car


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I would love to run every class, But the problem is time on Friday Nights. Nobody wants to work all day and then race until 2am Saturday morning this is the reason I would like to stick with 4 classes only. Also what the track can support 18R/SC18, 1/12 pan car, Mini Cooper and either TT-01 or Cup Racers. These classes are fun to run (THE KEY WORD IS FUN GUYS) to have a good time. they are the right size and the right speed for the track.

Thanks You Chris from Xtreme Rc Addicts


----------



## san.

Results for Dec 10th.


----------



## koopal

congrats to Mr. Santos for winning the point series :thumbsup:

sorry Mr. Laz  will split the $20.
hope we start another point series soon (next friday  )


----------



## san.




----------



## san.

Overall it was a fun series. I need to thank AJ for getting me hooked. The class is as big as it is because of his drive and motivation. Kudos to AJ!

I also want to thank Lazaro for building a wonderful car and allowing me to run one of his motors for the entire series. Hell of a motor and setup!

Thanks Xtreme RC Addicts for the purse as well.

I agree with AJ and Ramil. If you want the same success as the first series, you need to start the new series this Friday.


----------



## san.

So AJ, Lazaro, Bearthur and Mosely have these cars called Cup Racers from HPI. It only made sense for me to join the hotness!

Here's a pic of my "Bumble Bee" Civic Type R:



Here's more info on the car:

http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/100594/


----------



## domracer

Great night of racing. Congrats to Santos for winning the points series for the mini coopers!

See you after the holidays.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*Yes it is a go this Friday Dec 17 we will be starting are next point series for the Mini Coopers. * Congrads to Santos 1st Place , Aj 2nd Place and Ramil takes 3rd Place. Nice driving to all the guys.  :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> *Yes it is a go this Friday Dec 17 we will be starting are next point series for the Mini Coopers. * Congrads to Santos 1st Place , Aj 2nd Place and Ramil takes 3rd Place. Nice driving to all the guys.  :thumbsup:


Thank you Mr. Xtreme. :thumbsup:


Mr. Laz, i need one of your special motor. 


pre-reg friday (too early  )
Mini Cooper
TT-01


----------



## tobamiester

*Pre-Reg*

Chris, pre-reg for Dec 17th:

1/12 17.5/1cell , Spektrum, PT 4590526
Mini Cooper TCS, Spektrum, PT 5741373


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme,

Pre-register for:

Mini Cooper TCS
Cup Racer


----------



## Brian John

I can't make Friday this week.


----------



## tobamiester

Brian John said:


> I can't make Friday this week.


That sucks Brian. Oh well. Anyone else running 12th Scale ?


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> That sucks Brian. Oh well. Anyone else running 12th Scale ?


Charlie, Calvin and Tony are the other 12'ers.

I will have my M18 and 18R if you want to run in that class, Tobaroni.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Charlie, Calvin and Tony are the other 12'ers.
> 
> I will have my M18 and 18R if you want to run in that class, Tobaroni.


I'll bring it I guess.


----------



## domracer

I will be joining the cup racer rank if there are more cars. We need some guidelines, like 17.5 or 21.5 no boost or use johnson motors.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> I will be joining the cup racer rank if there are more cars. We need some guidelines, like 17.5 or 21.5 no boost or use johnson motors.


where's your 1/12 ?


----------



## koopal

domracer said:


> I will be joining the cup racer rank if there are more cars. We need some guidelines, like 17.5 or 21.5 no boost or use johnson motors.


+1.....:thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> where's your 1/12 ?



still have it. I probably will be back at xtreme on friday night Jan 7th. 

I happen to like the cup racer cars and would think that they would attract a lot of new racers to xtreme.

But 1/12th is still my favorite.


----------



## dynasty

cant make it this friday.... i will catch you all after the holidays. i hope to have a new 1/12 setup for the New year. we will see what Santa brings.

if anyone wants to get into 1/12, i might be unloading my Speedmerchant that is already set up for Xtreme. Might consider trades for Mini cooper or SC18.


----------



## tobamiester

dynasty said:


> cant make it this friday.... i will catch you all after the holidays. i hope to have a new 1/12 setup for the New year. we will see what Santa brings.
> 
> if anyone wants to get into 1/12, i might be unloading my Speedmerchant that is already set up for Xtreme. Might consider trades for Mini cooper or SC18.


Tony. Sent you PM (not sure if your setup or instant notifs so figured I'd post).


----------



## Charlie-III

A bit late, but.....Calvin is sick and I have had a biotch of a week for travel. We are not coming tonight.

Hopefully I will be ready for the next race, I am Calvin will want to be there.


----------



## san.

Results for Dec 18th, Mini Points Race #1:


----------



## san.

Mr Xtreme,
Please post the dates for the next 4 Mini races. I'm still a bit perplexed on your decision to cancel next Sunday's Mini Point race, cause one individual can't make it. Isn't that their own personal issue they have to resolve? Kinda unfair for the rest of the guys (us), if you asked me.


----------



## domracer

There was a race next sunday?

Anyway good to see a great turnout of mini coopers. Too bad 1/12th seems to be waning a bit. But time will tell.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Results for Dec 18th, Mini Points Race #1:


Thanks San for posting the results. Just need a little more speed and as usual consistency and I can hopefully put a little more pressure on you two clowns at the front :wave: 

Hoping 1/12 will come back strong in 2011.


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> There was a race next sunday?
> 
> Anyway good to see a great turnout of mini coopers. Too bad 1/12th seems to be waning a bit. But time will tell.


It was discussed at the store. In any case, I just need a schedule to organize my travels.



tobamiester said:


> Thanks San for posting the results. Just need a little more speed and as usual consistency and I can hopefully put a little more pressure on you two clowns at the front :wave:
> 
> Hoping 1/12 will come back strong in 2011.


Speed? :tongue:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Speed? :tongue:


Yeah..well..maybe just the consistency then :dude:


----------



## Charlie-III

Hopefully Calvin & I can make more races. This is just a crappy time of year for me since all our customers wait until now to say, "Can we get this done by year end....we have budget to burn up!"
I get to travel all over the place, but never get to see anything.

Sigh.


----------



## Brian John

I'll will definitely be back for 1/12th, just couldn't make the past 2 Fridays. One weekend I wanted to go to Horsham and last night I had a work Holiday party.


----------



## tobamiester

BTW, Like the new track layout Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

race videos 12/17/2010 (unedited)

Cup Racer:







TT-01: cool lights 







Mini Cooper B main:





 
1/18:






Mini Cooper A main:


----------



## domracer

Great videos! 

what motors are we running in cup racer? 

I'm ready for jan 7th


----------



## dynasty

New layout!! Nice! Looks likes it flows real well... Itching to race


----------



## san.

san. said:


> Jay, don't jump the gun. No one has stated that TT-01's will be a class at Xtreme. *Also, the Cup Racers are being tested*, again not an official class. Right now 18th, 12th and Cooper are the classes and if you break it down only one class changed from last season. TC 10th was dropped and Cooper took its place. If you ask me, that was a great move.





domracer said:


> Great videos!
> 
> what motors are we running in cup racer?
> 
> I'm ready for jan 7th


What motors do you currently own? Don't buy any new motors just yet, pop in what you have and run with the rest of us. Laz, Bea and myself are running 17.5's. AJ and Mosely are running 13.5's. The ESC and Motor "spec" has not been determined.

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aja Archibald

We are running different classes because we own all these cars.
We want to play with all our cars. Reminds me of DIRT RUNNERS.
Use what you have...


BTW Im starting a Battle of the R/C Beast Point Series Soon Date will be posted soon.. It will definitely be after the new year. 2011 Battle of the Beast will consist of the following cars.

1) Mini Cooper TCS rules sweep tires.
2) Cup Racer N/A just yet still deciding on the rules, Dont want to spend any $$$$ on this class.
3) TT01 Must have lights only........Just kidding....made you laugh
4) 1/18 18R,truck m18 who cares dudes. Open mod dont care. have fun class.
5) 1/10 Foam Run what you own. Enjoy 

There will be special guests in the 1/10 Foam class, and TT01 Class.
More details coming soon. This is it what we all spend $$$ for. Like Bo will say let do the damn thing lollolololol......


----------



## domracer

Aja Archibald said:


> We are running different classes because we own all these cars.
> We want to play with all our cars. Reminds me of DIRT RUNNERS.
> Use what you have...
> 
> 
> BTW Im starting a Battle of the R/C Beast Point Series Soon Date will be posted soon.. It will definitely be after the new year. 2011 Battle of the Beast will consist of the following cars.
> 
> 1) Mini Cooper TCS rules sweep tires.
> 2) Cup Racer N/A just yet still deciding on the rules, Dont want to spend any $$$$ on this class.
> 3) TT01 Must have lights only........Just kidding....made you laugh
> 4) 1/18 18R,truck m18 who cares dudes. Open mod dont care. have fun class.
> 5) 1/10 Foam Run what you own. Enjoy
> 
> There will be special guests in the 1/10 Foam class, and TT01 Class.
> More details coming soon. This is it what we all spend $$$ for. Like Bo will say let do the damn thing lollolololol......


count me in for mini cooper and cup racer!
I guess I'll park the 1/12th for a while.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

On Friday December 17, 2010 we started a Mini-Cooper point series with 10 entries. This was a good start to the point series, but do to the Holidays we will not run on the next two Friday nights. We will pick-up the Mini-Cooper point series on Friday January 7, 2011 week 2 of series, Friday January 14, 2011 week 3 of series, Friday January 21, 2011 week 4 of series and the last week for this Mini-Cooper point series will be on Friday January 28, 2011. 

Also for the new year we will post some racing for Saturdays and or Sunday so we can bring in some new faces to Xtreme Rc Addicts.  

If you have any questions about Racing or Classes we run please contact Chris the Owner of Xtreme Rc Addicts 201-729-9500


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*I am thinking do to the fact we will not be racing this Friday. I would race this Sunday December 26, 2010 at a 1pm start time. If you would like to race this Sunday please Call Chris at 201-729-9500 or Pre-Register on this forum because if we do not have 10 racers or more I will not race this Sunday. I will go home and spend time with my Family.  *

.....If you are racing you must Pre-Register No Later Than Friday December 24, 2010....

Classes will be:

1) Mini-Cooper (Box Stock)
2) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules)
3) 18R,SC18
4) Tamiya TT-01 (Stock Spec Class)


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> We are running different classes because we own all these cars.
> We want to play with all our cars. Reminds me of DIRT RUNNERS.
> Use what you have...
> 
> 
> BTW Im starting a Battle of the R/C Beast Point Series Soon Date will be posted soon.. It will definitely be after the new year. 2011 Battle of the Beast will consist of the following cars.
> 
> 1) Mini Cooper TCS rules sweep tires.
> 2) Cup Racer N/A just yet still deciding on the rules, Dont want to spend any $$$$ on this class.
> 3) TT01 Must have lights only........Just kidding....made you laugh
> 4) 1/18 18R,truck m18 who cares dudes. Open mod dont care. have fun class.
> 5) 1/10 Foam Run what you own. Enjoy
> 
> There will be special guests in the 1/10 Foam class, and TT01 Class.
> More details coming soon. This is it what we all spend $$$ for. Like Bo will say let do the damn thing lollolololol......


AJ, I have had a few phone calls about this post. I don't understand this can you please explain what this is and how it works cause I haven't a clue.


----------



## domracer

Mr. Xtreme said:


> *I am thinking do to the fact we will not be racing this Friday. I would race this Sunday December 26, 2010 at a 1pm start time. If you would like to race this Sunday please Call Chris at 201-729-9500 or Pre-Register on this forum because if we do not have 10 racers or more I will not race this Sunday. I will go home and spend time with my Family.  *
> 
> .....If you are racing you must Pre-Register No Later Than Friday December 24, 2010....
> 
> Classes will be:
> 
> 1) Mini-Cooper (Box Stock)
> 2) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules)
> 3) 18R,SC18
> 4) Tamiya TT-01 (Stock Spec Class)



I have to agree with Chris, the last sunday race had a poor turnout. 
I'm out until January 7th (the official start of the second half of carpet season)


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> I have to agree with Chris, the last sunday race had a poor turnout.
> *I'm out until January 7th* (the official start of the second half of carpet season)


Same here, I'm out til Jan 7th.


----------



## dynasty

Dom don't give up on 1/12th just yet....


----------



## Brian John

dynasty said:


> Dom don't give up on 1/12th just yet....


Exactly, Tony and I will be back to run 1/12th


----------



## Charlie-III

Calvin & I will be back, even if I'm running a steel tubular rear axle (old skool, but it works). We run 4 cell NiMH with 27T brushed.
We both run 12th, we can also both run 10th pan cars (old Associated 10L knock offs) with 4 cell NiMH with 27T brushed.


----------



## domracer

dynasty said:


> Dom don't give up on 1/12th just yet....


I always bring it with me regardless, if you guys show up, I'm up to the challenge!

Besides, I 'm looking for that elusive sub six second lap!!!!!


----------



## Miss K

*Classes*

I've probably asked this question a million times...but i always forget:freak: 
which classes are we sticking to? :wave:


----------



## tobamiester

Miss K said:


> I've probably asked this question a million times...but i always forget:freak:
> which classes are we sticking to? :wave:


This is a question for Chris. Chris ?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Miss K said:


> I've probably asked this question a million times...but i always forget:freak:
> which classes are we sticking to? :wave:


The Classes we Run are what most guys have:

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules most Xtreme Rc Guys)
2) 1/12 Pan (17.5 w/Open ESC)
3) 18R,SC18 (Stock)
4) Tamiya TT-01 (Box Stock but is still growing ?)
5) Cup Racers (Still in test mode ?)
6) Mini-Cooper (Box Stock most dirt runners guys If they show up ?)

Most of the people that race at Xtreme Rc Addicts have at least 3 or more of these classes. So on Friday Nights I try to run only 4-Classes. (for example this past Friday we ran... Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules), 18R/SC18, Tamya TT-01 and Cup Racers.) 

This is why it is important to pre-register on the forum so the guys that race now if we have 4 or more people entied in the class. 

If you have any Questions about racing Call Chris at the store 201-729-9500


----------



## pras

A. whats the difference between 1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules) and 6) Mini-Cooper (Box Stock) ? 
B. Cup racer seems to be fun class. when will we decide for sure?
C. are we givin up on 1/12? we didnt run last week. or not scheduled for sunday? 
--> btw kaisa and i wanna come to sunday 1 pm. hopefully we have good turnout


----------



## Charlie-III

pras, 12th is NOT dead. Calvin & I have had prior commitments, etc the last 2 weeks, one or 2 others also could not make it.

Other than 12th pan, Calvin & I only have 10th pan, so that's really all we race (well, Calvin also has a sorta "drift" 10th he "could" run).

I don't know if we can make this Sunday, we'll see.


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> A. whats the difference between 1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules) and 6) Mini-Cooper (Box Stock) ?
> B. Cup racer seems to be fun class. when will we decide for sure?
> C. are we givin up on 1/12? we didnt run last week. or not scheduled for sunday?
> --> btw kaisa and i wanna come to sunday 1 pm. hopefully we have good turnout


Pras,
a) TCS (Tamiya Rules http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/ln/112/2011 Regional TCS rules V4.pdf) are more expansive and akin to racing. About the only thing you can't change is the motor. Chris runs TCS rules at Xtreme.
Box Stock rules, what they run at DirtRunners, you can only run the cheap ($120) standard M03/M04/M05 Cooper kit (Not the PRO kit), short wheel base, *no mods* except Sweep Tires.

b) San etc are evaluating motor options for Cup Racer.
c) 1/12 has thinned out at present (don't know why) but its a solid/long standing class, and perfect for Xtreme. Myself, Chris, Dom, Calvin, Charlie, Tony and Brian are regulars. Ramil had one, even AJ had one... Hoping it picks up in 2011.

My 2cents.


----------



## pras

thanks for clarification. appreciate it. just starting racing.. and want to get into 3 classes. right now in 1/18 and mini-cooper. deciding between 1/12 or cup-racer. those look fun.. i think tt01 is a little tad bit too big for the track? 1/12 and cup-racers look so much more fun! 
thanks again!


----------



## koopal

i'm turning blue 

Tamiya baby!
Mini Cooper (M-05)
TT-01E
FF-03 Pro (coming soon)
M-06 Pro (maybe) its RWD, need to know how is it on carpet 
F-104 (maybe)


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> i'm turning blue
> 
> Tamiya baby!
> Mini Cooper (M-05)
> TT-01E
> FF-03 Pro (coming soon)
> M-06 Pro (maybe) its RWD, need to know how is it on carpet
> F-104 (maybe)



Ramil, Sure you buying all those cars from Chris, right ? :wave:


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> thanks for clarification. appreciate it. just starting racing.. and want to get into 3 classes. right now in 1/18 and mini-cooper. deciding between 1/12 or cup-racer. those look fun.. i think tt01 is a little tad bit too big for the track? 1/12 and cup-racers look so much more fun!
> thanks again!


Anytime. I pitted next to you on Friday at Xtreme . Your doing great for someone starting out! Just keep practicing, thats the key (need more practice myself). And try not to run too many classes...Thats my undoing tho its taken me a good year or so to finally realize..you'll end up running 4,5 or 6 cars poorly versus 2 or so pretty well.

1/12 or Cup racer's are good choices IMHO. I don't run a Cup racer but they look well sized for Xtreme.


----------



## pras

tobamiester said:


> Anytime. I pitted next to you on Friday at Xtreme . Your doing great for someone starting out! Just keep practicing, thats the key (need more practice myself). And try not to run too many classes...Thats my undoing tho its taken me a good year or so to finally realize..you'll end up running 4,5 or 6 cars poorly versus 2 or so pretty well.
> 
> 1/12 or Cup racer's are good choices IMHO. I don't run a Cup racer but they look well sized for Xtreme.


yeah i remember.. toby(right?) thanks man. yeah i am not planning on running any more than 3 classes max. 
1/12 or Cup racer just seem perfect for the track. thats what i was thinking too.


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Ramil, Sure you buying all those cars from Chris, right ? :wave:


yes, if the price is right


----------



## san.

san. said:


> So AJ, Lazaro, Bearthur and Mosely have these cars called Cup Racers from HPI. It only made sense for me to join the hotness!
> 
> Here's a pic of my "Bumble Bee" Civic Type R:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more info on the car:
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/100594/


Pras, here's the link I posted a few pages back. Classes are defined by the race coordinators and/or clubs. In our case, it's a mix. We try to comply with the guidelines provided by RC governing bodies (Ex: ROAR, IFMAR, TCS, etc). These guidelines minimize confusion, assists with uniformity and helps build standards across different tracks. Running different cars scales or mixing rules within a given class is not encouraged, but again exception are always made. At the end of the day, we all want to grow the hobby, race attendance and make it fun.

Never be afraid to ask for help from the guys at Extreme. Bea and AJ have been helping me grow since I met them about 4 years ago. I may seem a bit uptight at times, but I always find the time to help you guys and will continue to do so.

Happy Racin' !!!1!!

edited: Oops, sorry Pras. I thought I was replying to your PM.


----------



## san.

Oh, I forgot to mention. Dom and Pras, regarding the Cup Racer. We as a group decided to standardize on the Honda Civic Type R Cup body. A few of the guys already had them, so it made sense.

We're also trying to adopt some the rules from the HPI Challenge and Cups at Da' Bowl. Again, makes it easier for us to keep the car simple and conformed when we go from track to track.

Here's what we have for Cup Rules at Xtreme:

- HPI Cup Racer Chassis
- HPI Cup Racer Body
- Spring Set
- 27T/17T Motor Limit (Xtreme - Exception TBD)
- Stock Spur 65T 48p
- Stock Pinion 30T 48p (Xtreme - Exception TBD)
- 6 cell/LiPo 7.4v
- HPI Tires and Wheels (Xtreme - Sweep Tires)
- Only hop-up allowed - Exotek Center Alloy Drive Cup
- No additional carbon fiber or alloy upgrades

Every week we kept breaking front hubs, so we decided to run the alloy front hubs...lol Cups at Da' Bowl might allow them as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Santos,
YGPM....Thanx


----------



## san.

Replied.


----------



## koopal

thanx....:thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> yeah i remember.. toby(right?) thanks man. yeah i am not planning on running any more than 3 classes max.
> 1/12 or Cup racer just seem perfect for the track. thats what i was thinking too.



Yes Sir. Good Deal. I'm sure everyone has an opinion and definitely ask on this forum for people's ideas on what to run. Be aware, everyone think's their right in this hobby 

I've been a bit of an Associated 1/12 guy (in my 1.5yrs of racing) and the advantages of running a well known brand (albeit perceived as boring to some) are cheap parts, plenty of people run them so easy to get setup help, and Chris stocks mostly everything in his store.


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> Yes Sir. Good Deal. I'm sure everyone has an opinion and definitely ask on this forum for people's ideas on what to run. Be aware, everyone think's their right in this hobby
> 
> I've been a bit of an Associated 1/12 guy (in my 1.5yrs of racing) and the advantages of running a well known brand (albeit perceived as boring to some) are cheap parts, plenty of people run them so easy to get setup help, and Chris stocks mostly everything in his store.


Well said, I've ran associated cars for over 20 years without disappointment.
Like I've said earlier, there are other brands that are well made for 1/12th and I have raced some like the corally and the crc and have always been consistantly fast with the associated car.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

tobamiester said:


> Pras,
> a) TCS (Tamiya Rules http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/ln/112/2011 Regional TCS rules V4.pdf) are more expansive and akin to racing. About the only thing you can't change is the motor. Chris runs TCS rules at Xtreme.
> Box Stock rules, what they run at DirtRunners, you can only run the cheap ($120) standard M03/M04/M05 Cooper kit (Not the PRO kit), short wheel base, *no mods* except Sweep Tires.
> 
> b) San etc are evaluating motor options for Cup Racer.
> c) 1/12 has thinned out at present (don't know why) but its a solid/long standing class, and perfect for Xtreme. Myself, Chris, Dom, Calvin, Charlie, Tony and Brian are regulars. Ramil had one, even AJ had one... Hoping it picks up in 2011.
> 
> My 2cents.


1/12 pan will pick up after the holidays :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

koopal said:


> i'm turning blue
> 
> Tamiya baby!
> Mini Cooper (M-05)
> TT-01E
> FF-03 Pro (coming soon)
> M-06 Pro (maybe) its RWD, need to know how is it on carpet
> F-104 (maybe)


I think you are losing Ramil LMAO


----------



## Aja Archibald

As far as 1/12 it the same as all classes.
Practice makes perfect. 
All cars do the same thing as a matter of fact it's the driver that makes the car looks good.
What many forget is that only one person can finish 1st 2nd and 3rd evan if the cars are all the same.

I tell all again Fast guys are no better than the slow guys the different is that fast guys find the setup faster and get the cars better much quicker than others.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> I think you are losing Ramil LMAO


Ramil the m06 is the same as the m05 learn one than buy the other one.
You can only serve one master at a time.


----------



## Aja Archibald

BTW Im starting a Battle of the R/C Beast Point Series Soon Date will be posted soon.. It will definitely be after the new year. 2011 Battle of the Beast will consist of the following cars.

1) Mini Cooper TCS rules sweep tires.
2) Cup Racer N/A just yet still deciding on the rules, Dont want to spend any $$$$ on this class.
3) TT01 Must have lights only........Just kidding....made you laugh
4) 1/18 18R,truck m18 who cares dudes. Open mod dont care. have fun class.
5) 1/10 Foam Run what you own. Enjoy 

There will be special guests in the 1/10 Foam class, and TT01 Class.
More details coming soon. This is it what we all spend $$$ for. Like Bo will say let do the damn thing lollolololol......

PM if you want to know more details. Thanks


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> Ramil the m06 is the same as the m05 learn one than buy the other one.
> You can only serve one master at a time.


Yeah, its the same, except its completely different :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie-III

domracer said:


> Well said, I've ran associated cars for over 20 years without disappointment.


I've been running Associated cars (12th & 10th) for 25+ years, the results are usually only as good as the nut behind the wheel.

When you get to the top 1% or so at big events, the car "may" make a difference. Until then, driving time makes most of the difference.
My RC-12L knock off (27T brushed, 4 cell NiMH, Futaba crystal radio, old foam tires) popped off a ~6.5 second lap a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately, I could not do that repeatably.


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> I've been running Associated cars (12th & 10th) for 25+ years, the results are usually only as good as the nut behind the wheel.
> 
> When you get to the top 1% or so at big events, the car "may" make a difference. Until then, driving time makes most of the difference.
> My RC-12L knock off (27T brushed, 4 cell NiMH, Futaba crystal radio, old foam tires) popped off a ~6.5 second lap a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately, I could not do that repeatably.


And then Chris changed the layout...and now you gotta set a new lap time record


----------



## pras

hey guys quick question what weight shock oil do u use for mini cooper? chris suggested 30wt but the stock one more feels like 60wt .. maybe around 600-800 cts /cs)? i put in 30 yesterday but seems to have no damping effect at all.. (chris.. if u see this . are u sure stock oil that comes in pro kit its 30wt? )


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> hey guys quick question what weight shock oil do u use for mini cooper? chris suggested 30wt but the stock one more feels like 60wt .. maybe around 600-800 cts /cs)? i put in 30 yesterday but seems to have no damping effect at all.. (chris.. if u see this . are u sure stock oil that comes in pro kit its 30wt? )


Pras, I'm running 40wt all round right now.


----------



## pras

tobamiester said:


> Pras, I'm running 40wt all round right now.


thanks toby. i must have messed up the shock then. when i go fast or turn its really wobbly and shaky. chris thought shock had some air bubbles. but last night i completely rebuilt still same problem. hmm..


----------



## domracer

50 weight with stiff springs and limiters inside the shock, you do not want a lot of down travel.


----------



## san.

*Xtreme RC Addicts HPI Cup Racer Rules*

HPI Cup Racer Rules for Xtreme RC Addicts:

- HPI Cup Racer Chassis
- HPI Cup Racer Body
- 6 cell/LiPo 7.4v
- Spring Set
- Stock Spur 65T 48p
- _Stock Pinion 30T 48p_ ***
- _27T/17T Motor Limit_ ***
- _HPI Tires and Wheels_ ***
- Only hop-up allowed - Exotek Center Alloy Drive Cup
- No additional carbon fiber or alloy upgrades

*** Exclusive to Xtreme RC Addicts:
- Pinions 48p 27T - 35T
- ESC w/Boost Timing (Tekin RS, Mamba Max Pro, Novak Kinetic, etc)
- Brushless Motor _17.5T or 13.5T_ [AJ will be doing the final testing with the 13.5T this week]
- Sweep Mini Slick Tires 25, 33 and 40 shores
- HPI Honda Civic Type R body
- HPI Alloy Front Hubs (Must be HPI brand only)

Mr Xtreme will have all the above in stock, with the exception of the Exotek Drive Cup.

The above rules will become effective January 7th, 2011. Just awaiting AJ's feedback on the motor turn.


----------



## domracer

what about the other 4wd mini tourers like the abc genetic? if you're going to allow boost esc's then you should allow the other cars as well. Just a thought.


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> what about the other 4wd mini tourers like the abc genetic? if you're going to allow boost esc's then you should allow the other cars as well. Just a thought.


We're supporting cars the store can sell. Also, parts are hard to find. Lastly, the speedos we're suggesting can do "blinky" mode. If it gets too fast for new comers/entries, all we have to do is switch the ESC modes to "Stock/No Timing".

edited: The ABC Genetic is not allowed at the HPI Challenge, nor Cups at Da' Bowl. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie-III

san. said:


> We're supporting cars the store can sell. Also, parts are hard to find.


Soooo....I guess I'm SOL running a knock-off RC12-L?? Sigh.


----------



## tobamiester

Merry Christmas to Chris and thanks for the awesome track and store he runs, without which I wouldn't get my carpet RC fix. 

Merry Christmas to all the Xtreme racers.


----------



## san.

Charlie-III said:


> Soooo....I guess I'm SOL running a knock-off RC12-L?? Sigh.


Charlie, I was referencing the new purchases of mini 4wd's only.  Why buy a *brand new* mini 4wd car today, if the store doesn't sell it or carry parts for it...

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## pras

hey guys... MERRY XMAS to all.

san. does this mean we are permanently making cup racer a class in xtreme? if so, would i be able to run brush or brushless version of traxxas rally in this class? ( http://www.traxxas.com/products/models/electric/7307rallyvxl ). i know chris will be able to get me one. and he does keep traxxas stuff.. simply cuz this is easier for me to get RTR as a starter. (or are they totally 2 diff classes/ types).. or does it HAVE to be hpi cup racer?


----------



## pras

are we racing tomorrow? seems like snow is really coming down at around 3-4 pm tomorrow. are we still sticking to 1 pm start?


----------



## san.

pras said:


> hey guys... MERRY XMAS to all.
> 
> san. does this mean we are permanently making cup racer a class in xtreme? if so, would i be able to run brush or brushless version of traxxas rally in this class? ( http://www.traxxas.com/products/models/electric/7307rallyvxl ). i know chris will be able to get me one. and he does keep traxxas stuff.. simply cuz this is easier for me to get RTR as a starter. (or are they totally 2 diff classes/ types).. or does it HAVE to be hpi cup racer?


It will become a regular class (non-point series), if we have a minimum of 3 each week. I think we have 6 guys that have them already. You will not be able to run the Traxxas in this particular class for many reasons, the more obvious ones is the scale and drive train (slipper clutch). Two totally different vehicles.

This Traxxas probably will be more suitable with the other Rally cars. The 18 scale class. Ex: 18R, Vendetta's, SC18, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## san.

Pras, a quick and easy investment to run a 3rd class, would be getting a TT01. For about $170-$200, receiver and battery you're good to go.

To be honest, the guys (including me) wanted to run something a bit fastest than the Mini Coopers. Something that didn't require truing tires and was smaller than TC. The Cup Racer was a good match. The store can support the car and we can run them at other large events as well. Ex: HPI Challenge and Cups @ Da' Bowl.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Aja Archibald said:


> BTW Im starting a Battle of the R/C Beast Point Series Soon Date will be posted soon.. It will definitely be after the new year. 2011 Battle of the Beast will consist of the following cars.
> 
> 1) Mini Cooper TCS rules sweep tires.
> 2) Cup Racer N/A just yet still deciding on the rules, Dont want to spend any $$$$ on this class.
> 3) TT01 Must have lights only........Just kidding....made you laugh
> 4) 1/18 18R,truck m18 who cares dudes. Open mod dont care. have fun class.
> 5) 1/10 Foam Run what you own. Enjoy
> 
> There will be special guests in the 1/10 Foam class, and TT01 Class.
> More details coming soon. This is it what we all spend $$$ for. Like Bo will say let do the damn thing lollolololol......
> 
> PM if you want to know more details. Thanks


AJ like I asked you before I have no clue what this is and out of respect for my Track and also my Business why do we have to PM you for details if it is going to be run at Xtreme RC Addicts ??????


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*Racing For Sunday December 26, 2010 will be Cancelled *


----------



## Aja Archibald

Mr. Xtreme said:


> AJ like I asked you before I have no clue what this is and out of respect for my Track and also my Business why do we have to PM you for details if it is going to be run at Xtreme RC Addicts ??????


???????
If you want the details pm me evan you chris


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> ???????
> If you want the details pm me evan you chris


Aja, I PM'd you. No response.


----------



## koopal

Thursday Night "*Not Point Series*" Race

Mini Cooper
1. Ramil
2.
3.
4.

TT-01
1. Ramil
2.
3.
4.

Cup Racer
1.
2.
3.
4.

1/18
1.
2.
3.
4.

*we need a head count on how many can make it on Thursday,
if there is enough racer maybe Chris can accommodate us. 
"With respect to the track & business owner."  :tongue: 
and weather permitting.


----------



## san.

Mr Xtreme, you realize your posts is what's confusing the others? Personally, I think it was uncalled for and tasteless. Hence, I'm not quoting your post hoping you delete it.

Have you guys ever heard of RC Pro Series, N.E.S.S. or JBRL? 

The RC Pro Series, North East Super Series and the Jimmy Babcock Racing League are non-profit organizations that test the skills of drivers in different RC classes at different tracks. Drivers follow these series to rank high enough to gain the ultimate title..."Da' Beast"...aka "Bragging Rights".

With that being said, I'm not sure why all the confusion and public ranting. At the end of the day, this will ultimately be huge for Xtreme (if our track is selected). Imagine Mini Cooper drivers from PA, Central/South Jersey, NY and Staten Island coming over to Xtreme to run their Mini Cooper races for this series? Anyways, y'all are reading too much into this and should be grateful something is being done to bring more excitement to our "home track".

edited: Oh, where are the Dirt Runner guys? 

___


----------



## tobamiester

Man I am so sick of the BS on this thread.


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Man I am so sick of the BS on this thread.


Huh? That's kinda of harsh. Hope Pras, Kaisa and the others that frequent this thread don't take your comment the wrong way.

Where's the holiday spirit everyone?


----------



## diirtracer51

San
I think the confusion comes from AJ's post in the Xtreme thread that talks about a series that he's starting. So everyone is asking Chris about it and he's kind of out of the loop.

I like the idea of the series and the plan of getting Xtreme some exposure,But I think you should have given him an idea of what's going on. That way he could answer some of the questions.It is his track after all.I've raced with you guys off and onroad and know you can run a good show.Most clubs or tracks would love the turnout we had in Sayerville.

As far as the Dirtrunners guys most of them are comfortable running there or have a hard time getting out of work for Friday nights.
Anyway what do I know Ihave a hard enough time racin and I only have to make left turns.I hope you can straighten out the details and get this thing figured out.:thumbsup:

Dan S
The Oval Racer


----------



## koopal

Happy New Year........wow....fireworks....
must be the the blizzard....:thumbsup:
:woohoo:


----------



## koopal

diirtracer51 said:


> San
> I think the confusion comes from AJ's post in the Xtreme thread that talks about a series that he's starting. So everyone is asking Chris about it and he's kind of out of the loop.
> 
> I like the idea of the series and the plan of getting Xtreme some exposure,But I think you should have given him an idea of what's going on. That way he could answer some of the questions.It is his track after all.I've raced with you guys off and onroad and know you can run a good show.Most clubs or tracks would love the turnout we had in Sayerville.
> 
> As far as the Dirtrunners guys most of them are comfortable running there or have a hard time getting out of work for Friday nights.
> Anyway what do I know Ihave a hard enough time racin and I only have to make left turns.I hope you can straighten out the details and get this thing figured out.:thumbsup:
> 
> Dan S
> The Oval Racer


Dan,
make some left turns going to Jersey City and help me dig out my car. :tongue:


----------



## diirtracer51

Took me 3+ hrs to dig out my truck driveway and a place to park on the street since the plows missed the curb by six feet. Must have been hard to find your car under all that snow!


----------



## koopal

diirtracer51 said:


> Took me 3+ hrs to dig out my truck driveway and a place to park on the street since the plows missed the curb by six feet. Must have been hard to find your car under all that snow!


yes, i need a metal detector to find my car under all the white stuff.


----------



## diirtracer51

Should have used a longer antenna tube then it would have stuck out of the snow.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Thursday Night "Not Point Series" Race

Mini Cooper
1. Ramil
2. Chris G
3.
4.

TT-01
1. Ramil
2.
3.
4.

Cup Racer
1.
2.
3.
4.

1/18
1. Chris G
2.
3.
4.

*we need a head count on how many can make it on Thursday,
if there is enough racer maybe Chris can accommodate us. 
"With respect to the track & business owner." 
and weather permitting.


----------



## san.

diirtracer51 said:


> San
> I think the confusion comes from AJ's post in the Xtreme thread that talks about a series that he's starting. So everyone is asking Chris about it and he's kind of out of the loop.
> 
> I like the idea of the series and the plan of getting Xtreme some exposure,But I think you should have given him an idea of what's going on. That way he could answer some of the questions.It is his track after all.I've raced with you guys off and onroad and know you can run a good show.Most clubs or tracks would love the turnout we had in Sayerville.
> 
> As far as the Dirtrunners guys most of them are comfortable running there or *have a hard time getting out of work for Friday nights.*
> Anyway what do I know Ihave a hard enough time racin and I only have to make left turns.I hope you can straighten out the details and get this thing figured out.:thumbsup:
> 
> Dan S
> The Oval Racer


But using these forums is not the right place to broadcast uncertainty or antagonize each other. Especially, between the owner and a committed customer.

As far as Dirt Runners, you're right and this will always be a problem until Xtreme starts running points series on Sundays.

On a different note, cause I'm bored. Check out a few of my road coarse vehicles...lol

Left to right: DM1 Spec, HB TC Foam, HB TCX Rubber, HPI Cup Racer, Mini Cooper, RC18R and Xray M18


----------



## pras

Thursday Night "Not Point Series" Race

Mini Cooper
1. Ramil
2. Chris G
3. Pras
4.

TT-01
1. Ramil
2.
3.
4.

Cup Racer
1.
2.
3.
4.

1/18
1. Chris G
2. Pras
3. Kaisa
4.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Guys never mind the battle of the beast 
Did not intend on confusing anybody.
I'm going to cancel the series in all

Everybody chris is running his point series 
All should follow that schedule 

Toby I didn't forget your pm I was just putting 
Together some info for u and others but forget 
It 

See you guys later .


----------



## Charlie-III

san. said:


> Oh, where are the Dirt Runner guys?
> 
> ___


Ummmm.....Toby, Calvin & I are all Dirt Runner guys......


----------



## koopal

Thursday Night "Not Point Series" Race

Mini Cooper
1. Ramil
2. Chris G
3. Pras
4.

TT-01
1. Ramil
2.
3.
4.

Cup Racer
1.
2.
3.
4.

1/18
1. Chris G
2. Pras
3. Kaisa
4.

1/12 Pan 
1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## san.

Charlie-III said:


> Ummmm.....Toby, Calvin & I are all Dirt Runner guys......


I've been to Dirt Runners (indoor) a few times myself. I also work a few minutes from the dirt track and run my offroad stuff their on my spare time.

We miss you! When are you coming back? We're hoping more of the Mini Cooper guys will come and play at Xtreme. Sorry for being selfish, it's because I don't own a 12th pan car. 

Happy Holidays to you and your son.


----------



## Charlie-III

We'll be back, I have another 12L CF rear axle & fixing one other. I still need to do some more things to be ready. It helps that my stepFather has the same cars.
Calvin just needs to charge batteries I think.


----------



## domracer

Enjoy the racing on thursday, wish i could be there!!!!

sprint car racing is just around the corner and I am devoting more time to preparing for that.


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> what about the other 4wd mini tourers like the abc genetic? *if you're going to allow boost esc's then you should allow the other cars as well. Just a thought.*


Please explain your logic.


----------



## san.

san. said:


> HPI Cup Racer Rules for Xtreme RC Addicts:
> 
> - HPI Cup Racer Chassis
> - HPI Cup Racer Body
> - 6 cell/LiPo 7.4v
> - Spring Set
> - Stock Spur 65T 48p
> - _Stock Pinion 30T 48p_ ***
> - _27T/17T Motor Limit_ ***
> - _HPI Tires and Wheels_ ***
> - Only hop-up allowed - Exotek Center Alloy Drive Cup
> - No additional carbon fiber or alloy upgrades
> 
> *** Exclusive to Xtreme RC Addicts:
> - Pinions 48p 27T - 35T
> - ESC w/Boost Timing (Tekin RS, Mamba Max Pro, Novak Kinetic, etc)
> - Brushless Motor _17.5T or 13.5T_ [AJ will be doing the final testing with the 13.5T this week]
> - Sweep Mini Slick Tires 25, 33 and 40 shores
> - HPI Honda Civic Type R body
> - HPI Alloy Front Hubs (Must be HPI brand only)
> 
> Mr Xtreme will have all the above in stock, with the exception of the Exotek Drive Cup.
> 
> The above rules will become effective January 7th, 2011. Just awaiting AJ's feedback on the motor turn.


Mr Xtreme, what are your thoughts regarding the Open Speedo w/Boost Timing and Motor Turn?

Just covering my bases and including everyone.


----------



## tobamiester

Thursday Night "Not Point Series" Race

Mini Cooper
1. Ramil
2. Chris G
3. Pras
4. Toby (PT on file)

TT-01
1. Ramil
2.
3.
4.

Cup Racer
1.
2.
3.
4.

1/18
1. Chris G
2. Pras
3. Kaisa
4. Toby (PT on file)

1/12 Pan
1. Toby (PT on file)
2.
3.
4.


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Thursday Night "Not Point Series" Race
> 
> Mini Cooper
> 1. Ramil
> 2. Chris G
> 3. Pras
> 4. Toby (PT on file)
> 5. *Santos*
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> TT-01
> 1. Ramil
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> Cup Racer
> 1. *Santos*
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 1/18
> 1. Chris G
> 2. Pras
> 3. Kaisa
> 4. Toby (PT on file)
> 5. *Santos (M18)*
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> 1/12 Pan
> 1. Toby (PT on file)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.


I hope my TT01 arrived! :dude:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> ....
> Left to right: DM1 Spec, HB TC Foam, HB TCX Rubber, HPI Cup Racer, Mini Cooper, RC18R and Xray M18


San. I forgot to mention. Nice looking 18R/Exotek GTZ body :thumbsup:


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> San. I forgot to mention. Nice looking 18R/Exotek GTZ body :thumbsup:


Danke, mate.


----------



## pras

san. u got tt-01? with lights?  i cant wait to get either cup racer or 1/12 pan. still cant decide. i will get either one this week tho. any suggestions choosing between 12 pan or cup racer. (plus or minus) i feel as a beginner it will be easier for me to handle cup racer? (4wd?) but no point series for cup racer?
san. thanks for your suggestion on getting tt-01 but i feel that its a tad bit too big for the track?


----------



## pras

san. said:


> Danke, mate.


yeah. 18r is looking greatttt!


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> san. u got tt-01? with lights?  i cant wait to get either cup racer or 1/12 pan. still cant decide. i will get either one this week tho. any suggestions choosing between 12 pan or cup racer. (plus or minus) i feel as a beginner it will be easier for me to handle cup racer? (4wd?) but no point series for cup racer?
> san. thanks for your suggestion on getting tt-01 but i feel that its a tad bit too big for the track?


Lots of opinions for all us I'm sure, and they're all correct 

1/12 is alot of fun & very rewarding when you have a good run, but a good deal of setup work and understanding required to deal with Pan cars (I dont pretend to be an expert by any sense), especially when it comes to foam tires etc... Come look at mine on Thursday and I'll show you. 

Cup Racer seems a great fit for Xtreme. Likely easier to deal with as a newer racer. The Sweep Tires alone is a big win as far as simplicity/cost goes...


----------



## domracer

san. said:


> Please explain your logic.


Don' t have to, sold car already.


----------



## domracer

pras said:


> san. u got tt-01? with lights?  i cant wait to get either cup racer or 1/12 pan. still cant decide. i will get either one this week tho. any suggestions choosing between 12 pan or cup racer. (plus or minus) i feel as a beginner it will be easier for me to handle cup racer? (4wd?) but no point series for cup racer?
> san. thanks for your suggestion on getting tt-01 but i feel that its a tad bit too big for the track?


go with the cup racer for now. you'll enjoy it more and you can run it outside.


----------



## san.

Pras, the 12th Pan Car has a bigger following. It's a given class at almost every carpet track. There's a big "but" though...tire maintenance. For someone just getting into the game, it can add an interesting element you might not be ready for.

The TT01, yes I agree it's big for Xtreme. But the realism is so cool and brings that "wow" factor into play. I want to be part of the show case when it gets filmed and posted on Youtube.

As for the Cup Racer, get ready to break stuff! We are putting some speed in these puppies. (Are you listening Mr Xtreme?  Parts, Parts, Parts). I'm sure when things settle and this becomes a popular class, we'll follow the trend and go with 17.5's and Blinky Mode. Tracks don't run 4wd rubber 13.5 classes anymore, but the guys like "FAST"...lol

If you do go with a Cup Racer, I can help you put a cost conscience list together. But remember, at the end of the day..."FAST" = "$$$"! :hat:


----------



## pras

guys. thanks.. toby,domracer,san.. from all your input seems like i am NOT ready for 1/12 just yet. maybe in a few months.. i have decided to go with cup racer. i thought we ARE running 17.5 ? no?
san. i gladly accept your offer. pls help me with cup racer.


----------



## san.

pras said:


> guys. thanks.. toby,domracer,san.. from all your input seems like i am NOT ready for 1/12 just yet. maybe in a few months.. i have decided to go with cup racer. i thought we ARE running 17.5 ? no?
> san. i gladly accept your offer. pls help me with cup racer.


Regarding the motor, if you do not have an existing one in your pit bag, then get a 17.5. You will be able to use this motor on other cars as well. A lot of us had 13.5's laying around and just popping them in. It's no biggy to be honest, cause it's way too much for the track and you can't use it all.

At the moment, the class is being show cased (tested). So far only AJ can handle the power of a 13.5...LOL The guy is just that good. Most of us have 17.5 in ours.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Regarding the motor, if you do not have an existing one in your pit bag, then get a 17.5. You will be able to use this motor on other cars as well. A lot of us had 13.5's laying around and just popping them in. It's no biggy to be honest, cause it's way too much for the track and you can't use it all.
> 
> At the moment, the class is being show cased (tested). So far only AJ can handle the power of a 13.5...LOL The guy is just that good. Most of us have 17.5 in ours.


Yup we run 17.5 in 1/12 so later on you can re-use that motor, if you go that route.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> I hope my TT01 arrived! :dude:


It's In


----------



## Aja Archibald

San since you started the class you determined the house rules ok
dont wait for me to test you decide..
i think 13.5 will be the best ONLY because i have several of them already.
i will rather have power than then not enough power 
but since the class is your you make the call dude for the crowd.
im going to work on my tc the next few months anyway


----------



## san.

Aja Archibald said:


> San since you started the class you determined the house rules ok
> dont wait for me to test you decide..
> i think 13.5 will be the best ONLY because i have several of them already.
> i will rather have power than then not enough power
> but since the class is your you make the call dude for the crowd.
> im going to work on my tc the next few months anyway


Thanks for the plug, but Laz was the one that brought it up. I'm not going to take credit for his suggestion. Together we all did the research, I just compiled the information and made it central so everyone can have a reference to start with.


----------



## koopal

pras said:


> guys. thanks.. toby,domracer,san.. from all your input seems like i am NOT ready for 1/12 just yet. maybe in a few months.. i have decided to go with cup racer. i thought we ARE running 17.5 ? no?
> san. i gladly accept your offer. pls help me with cup racer.


Pras, good luck with the cup racer, cant go wrong with it specially Mr. Santos will be helping you. 
I don't have a cup racer but I'm loving my TT-01, cant go wrong with TT-01 also, 
box stock no set-up/no adjustment just put a charged battery & its ready to go, plus the "WOW" factor (as per Santos). 
As for the size I think its OK @ Xtreme because of the speed of the silver can.


----------



## domracer

good luck to all who are racing tonite! let's see some new lap records.


----------



## tobamiester

Fun night of racing last night despite the low turnout. 

Good to see Chris get his 18R back on the track. Your motor temps of over 216F+ was impressive, as was the motor's subsequent demise in the main LOL...Looking forward to hopefully getting 1/18 back on the radar so maybe we can have an A & B main.

Cooper race wasn't so great as we pretty much had to marshal ourselves. Thanks to Miss K for helping out (she was the only person marshaling the main - the less we say about the 2nd qualifier the better  ).
Pras your looking fast in Cooper! Nice driving!

Happy New Year to all the Xtreme racers!


----------



## pras

happy new year to everyone! 
yeah it was fun racing last night. thanks toby. still not happy with mini cooper tho. but san says he will help me set it up


----------



## san.

Your PM mailbox is full, so I will list the parts here:

- HPI7216 Honda Civic Type R Body
- HPI85280 Suspension Arm Set
- HPI86991 Suspension Mount A
- HPI86992 Suspension Mount B
- HPI85282 Shock Parts Set
- HPI85274 Bumper Set
- HPI85277 Body Mounting Set
- HPI87298 Spur Gear 65T 48P
- HPI85281 Steering Parts Set
- HPI86994 Aluminum Front Hub Carriers

The body and spur gear you should have a few in stock at all times. I need a spur myself.

Oh, and maybe a few of these, in case people do not buy the alloy hubs:
- HPI85270 Hub Carrier Set


----------



## Charlie-III

Sorry Calvin & I missed last night, but I figured we wouldn't be there anyway (I got home late from a work trip to South Jersey last night).

Looking forward to racing after the holidays.

Have a great/safe New Years everyone.:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## san.

Happy New Year all!

Here's Gabe's Cup Racer... Took me 8 hours to build. Not doing this again...lol


----------



## san.

For those who are interested in the Cup Racer, if you wish to use different bodies other than the Honda Civic, you need to purchase a 225mm kit. This will allow you to use the stock body with minimal change.

The following kits are 225mm:

- Toyota Levin
- Datsun 240Z
- Datsun 510
- Honda Civic Type R

The Porsche, Lancia and Mini Cooper are 210mm kits and *will not* be an easy task to swap bodies.


----------



## pras

san. said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> Here's Gabe's Cup Racer... Took me 8 hours to build. Not doing this again...lol


looking good. san. whats the diff between having the shocks laydown vs standup standard shock? u have both yours and gabe's u build standup type?


----------



## san.

pras said:


> looking good. san. whats the diff between having the shocks laydown vs standup standard shock? u have both yours and gabe's u build standup type?


At Xtreme, the car has too much grip in the front causing traction rolls (flip). Hence, I've stood-up the shocks to allow for softer dampering.

Yes, both my car and Gabe's have stand-up shock positioning.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> Here's Gabe's Cup Racer... Took me 8 hours to build. Not doing this again...lol


San, looks nice. Been building myself today. RC8B w/ V4 Tekno Conversion.
Will complete electronics tomorrow...


----------



## san.

Man... you like building early. 1/8 Offroad doesn't start til about 4 months from now...hehe.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Man... you like building early. 1/8 Offroad doesn't start til about 4 months from now...hehe.


Yeah I know. The V4 kit just came out (delivered yesterday  ) . I was on the pre-order list so was chomping at the bit to build the RC8B I got on my birthday in October. I hope to get to Motorama in February so will have it ready in time :thumbsup:


----------



## domracer

I've been prepping my sc10ft for the jconcepts race this weekend as a warmup for motorama. 

a durango 1/8th might be in the near future, time will tell.


----------



## tobamiester

domracer said:


> I've been prepping my sc10ft for the jconcepts race this weekend as a warmup for motorama.
> 
> a durango 1/8th might be in the near future, time will tell.


That DNX408 is so sweet...If I didn't already have 3 RC8's, I'd think about it  Maybe next year ...


----------



## tobamiester

Electronics added


----------



## bxl

Nice car toby. How much of an investment would I be looking at?


----------



## tobamiester

bxl said:


> Nice car toby. How much of an investment would I be looking at?


Oh jeeze. Probably close to $1k :freak: But if you buy it piece, week by week it doesn't seem so painful


----------



## Miss K

Happy New Year!!!

Hi guys,

Any tips on how i can get better (control wise) not speed. im not looking to be fast but rather control my car a little better.
from what you guys have seen me do during the race ...what are my + or - (s).

thanks for the help.
Miss K


----------



## tobamiester

Miss K said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Any tips on how i can get better (control wise) not speed. im not looking to be fast but rather control my car a little better.
> from what you guys have seen me do during the race ...what are my + or - (s).
> 
> thanks for the help.
> Miss K


You have a Spektrum DX3S transmitter right? And you've tried turning down the Steering rate (default is 100%).


----------



## Miss K

tobamiester said:


> You have a Spektrum DX3S transmitter right? And you've tried turning down the Steering rate (default is 100%).


Oh, i don think its at 100% but will have to check once i get home to make sure... what should i have it at?


----------



## tobamiester

Miss K said:


> Oh, i don think its at 100% but will have to check once i get home to make sure... what should i have it at?


Turn it down to say 60% and see how the car drives. It slows the speed of steering down, so the car doesn't respond immediatly to the slightest steering change. I ran some of my cars on carpet in the mid 70s..


----------



## Miss K

Great. will try that. thanks !


----------



## Miss K

tobamiester said:


> Turn it down to say 60% and see how the car drives. It slows the speed of steering down, so the car doesn't respond immediatly to the slightest steering change. I ran some of my cars on carpet in the mid 70s..


wait...will it slow down my speed overall as well or just the steering?
i dont wanna become slower than what i already am LOL.


----------



## pras

hey toby. doesnt the steering rate (S/R) control the travel of the servo? and not necessarily the response rate.
In dx3s (or dx3r).. the steering rate limits the travel of servo (set from 0 - 100) but will not exceed the maximum set on the "servo travel". ? thats what i learned from manual..
. 
are you suggesting changing the exponential (expo) values to have positive number so the response of steering around neutral is decreased? can u pls clarify. 
--> Miss K. decreasing s/r will not decrease overall speed. its steering rate.. so only should decrease the steering travel.


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> hey toby. doesnt the steering rate (S/R) control the travel of the servo? and not necessarily the response rate.
> In dx3s (or dx3r).. the steering rate limits the travel of servo (set from 0 - 100) but will not exceed the maximum set on the "servo travel". ? thats what i learned from manual..
> .
> are you suggesting changing the exponential (expo) values to have positive number so the response of steering around neutral is decreased? can u pls clarify.
> --> Miss K. decreasing s/r will not decrease overall speed. its steering rate.. so only should decrease the steering travel.


I use a DX3R so its slightly different (I just checked the manual for the DX3S). Steering Travel limits your servo movement, defaults to 100%. Can go up for 150%. 
Steering rate, does what I said, increases/decreases speed of servo response...regardless of travel.. defaults to 100%. Give it a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## pras

thanks toby. i got confused cuz of manual.. it says steering rate and travel does exactly same thing.. copy/paste from manual -> " Steering rate, (also known as dual rate) allows on-the-fly steering travel adjustments to be made using the steering rate knob. Steering rate limits the amount of travel of the steering servo. The steering rate cannot be greater than 100% and will never exceed the amount of steering travel set in the travel screen".. (that sounds like s/r on dx3s is nothing but just quick on the fly knob to adjust travel without going to travel page on the controller"
btw, what does expo does then.. it can be set from -100 to +100. what are the effects of positive and negative expo?


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> thanks toby. i got confused cuz of manual.. it says steering rate and travel does exactly same thing.. copy/paste from manual -> " Steering rate, (also known as dual rate) allows on-the-fly steering travel adjustments to be made using the steering rate knob. Steering rate limits the amount of travel of the steering servo. The steering rate cannot be greater than 100% and will never exceed the amount of steering travel set in the travel screen".. (that sounds like s/r on dx3s is nothing but just quick on the fly knob to adjust travel without going to travel page on the controller"
> btw, what does expo does then.. it can be set from -100 to +100. what are the effects of positive and negative expo?


if you imagine a straight exponential graph, throttle or steering would increase linearly with the squeeze of the trigger. 
If you alter the expo either +/- it pulls drags the that exponential line from 0 to full (in your imaginary graph) either towards the top left of the graph, or bottom right, thus making the points on the graph form a non-linear response. 
So if you dialed in -50% you may notice very little acceleration as you squeeze the trigger, then very large steps up in power as you almost fully squeeze the trigger. same goes for steering.

I suppose it would give you a similar end result than steering rate...steering rate is just easier


----------



## Miss K

pras said:


> --> Miss K. decreasing s/r will not decrease overall speed. its steering rate.. so only should decrease the steering travel.


thank you lol  :wave::hat::thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## pras

miss k - you are welcome. i will change your steering rate tonight... (thank u very much toby for explanation)


----------



## Charlie-III

pras said:


> miss k - you are welcome. i will change your steering rate tonight... (thank u very much toby for explanation)


Ideally, at least until you get more driving time, you want the steering "rate" turned down such that you have just enough steering to do the tightest turns on the course.
This means that big steering inputs on the faster straights make small movements at the car/truck.

With some practice, you can change the rate while driving if needed.


----------



## dynasty

yes this is a critical set up... i had the steering rate too high on my 1/12th scale and was twichy through the turns. although i felt more aggressive in the infield, it was definately not faster to get around. I turned my rate down so i can get about a 4ft turn radius in either direction. This helped and the car was much more stable to drive. Having a stable car is key to be consistent and hit those apexes. See everyone real soon! 
Happy new YEar!


----------



## pras

we racing this friday? i dont see it in calendar.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

On Friday December 17, 2010 we started a Mini-Cooper point series with 10 entries. This was a good start to the point series, but do to the Holidays we will not run on the next two Friday nights. We will pick-up the Mini-Cooper point series on Friday January 7, 2011 week 2 of series, Friday January 14, 2011 week 3 of series, Friday January 21, 2011 week 4 of series and the last week for this Mini-Cooper point series will be on Friday January 28, 2011. 

Also for the new year we will post some racing for Saturdays and or Sunday so we can bring in some new faces to Xtreme Rc Addicts. 

If you have any questions about Racing or Classes we run please contact Chris the Owner of Xtreme Rc Addicts 201-729-9500


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> If you have any questions about Racing or Classes we run please contact Chris the Owner of Xtreme Rc Addicts 201-729-9500


I think it would be easier if you post the classes and their respective rules here on your forum. Similar to what Dirt Runners, Horsham, Mushroom Bowl and others do. :thumbsup:

I know you link your website's calendar and that's a great start.


----------



## pras

does anyone have extra medium wheelbase mini cooper body? i changed the wheelbase and want to run on medium wheelbase but seems like the medium body that mr. xtreme ordered for me wont be in till friday. anyone has extra old sitting around? can lend me for friday ?


----------



## Miss K

Mr. Xtreme said:


> On Friday December 17, 2010 we started a Mini-Cooper point series with 10 entries. This was a good start to the point series, but do to the Holidays we will not run on the next two Friday nights. We will pick-up the Mini-Cooper point series on Friday January 7, 2011 week 2 of series, Friday January 14, 2011 week 3 of series, Friday January 21, 2011 week 4 of series and the last week for this Mini-Cooper point series will be on Friday January 28, 2011.
> 
> Also for the new year we will post some racing for Saturdays and or Sunday so we can bring in some new faces to Xtreme Rc Addicts.
> 
> If you have any questions about Racing or Classes we run please contact Chris the Owner of Xtreme Rc Addicts 201-729-9500


i know that me being a girl is no excuse but i am a girl lol and new to this so can someone please explain to me how this point series thing is /works. i thought a race was just a simple race..,:freak: thanks.


----------



## san.

pras said:


> does anyone have extra medium wheelbase mini cooper body? i changed the wheelbase and want to run on medium wheelbase but seems like the medium body that mr. xtreme ordered for me wont be in till friday. anyone has extra old sitting around? can lend me for friday ?


I don't think Tamiya makes a MWB "Cooper" body. Remember Cooper is a body, not a chassis per se. Mr Xtreme gets his shipments mid-day, you'll be good for Friday.


----------



## Charlie-III

Miss K said:


> i know that me being a girl is no excuse but i am a girl lol and new to this so can someone please explain to me how this point series thing is /works. i thought a race was just a simple race..,:freak: thanks.


You get "points" for whatever place you end up in at the end of the night. At the end of the series, all your points are added up.

As an example:
1st place = 10 points
2nd place = 8 points
3rd place = 6 points
etc......

If you win all "5" races (5 seperate nights of racing), you get 50 points! Make sense now?


----------



## pras

san. said:


> I don't think Tamiya makes a MWB "Cooper" body. Remember Cooper is a body, not a chassis per se. Mr Xtreme gets his shipments mid-day, you'll be good for Friday.


i ordered suzuki swift body. yeah but i wont be done w work till late. and wont be at xtreme rc till right before race starts. last time i did with clear body and it was mess at end of the night. anyways. if anything i will cut back part of mini cooper to make it medium wheelbase friendly.  should be ok right?


----------



## san.

Pras, no worries. I can loan you my body if we're in separate heats. That will give you time to paint your body in between. I will bring my heat gun to accelerate the paint and dry process.


----------



## pras

san. said:


> Pras, no worries. I can loan you my body if we're in separate heats. That will give you time to paint your body in between. I will bring my heat gun to accelerate the paint and dry process.


THANK U santos! really appreciate it


----------



## koopal

Weather forecast for Friday.

Snow all day & night


----------



## Miss K

it's not a storm though! a little snow won't hurt anyone LOL....
Mr. Xtreme.. what do you say?


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Weather forecast for Friday.
> 
> Snow all day & night


Life happens... :drunk:


----------



## Charlie-III

san. said:


> Life happens... :drunk:


"Fecal material occurs!":thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Pras, no worries. I can loan you my body if we're in separate heats. That will give you time to paint your body in between. I will bring my heat gun to accelerate the paint and dry process.


San, great tip on using a heat gun. I never thought of that. Thanks :thumbsup:

Did two bodies last night..sweet


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I would like to race tonight, but we will have to see how many people come to race tonight do to the snow  If we do not get enough racers we can always race this sunday?


----------



## pras

mr. xtreme. werent u gonna start racing on weekend anyways? wouldnt that work better for most of us if we raced like sunday afternoon? atleast for me, racing friday night is a big problem. leaving work early, battling jc traffic, battling holland tunnel traffic on friday night.. etc etc. 
whats your thought on starting weekend racing thing that u talked about. i will be in tonight. if nothing, will work on cup racer. and tuning up my cooper.


----------



## san.

Mr BXL, what motor and esc were you running earlier this year when you kept bending the B-Type suspension mount on the Cup Racer?

Trying to understand if simple driving error or speed is causing this piece to get easily bent. A few cars bent this piece yesterday. 

I have a few ideas to remedy this issue. Similar to what we did on the Hot Bodies Lightning Stadium Pro Truggies a few years ago.


----------



## san.

Pras, I saw you driving Gabe's Cup Racer. Well, what do you think?

Oh, WHY THE HELL DID MY TT-01 come in pieces and nonbuilt!? :freak: :drunk:

Hehe...building it as I'm typing...lol :tongue:


----------



## pras

san. said:


> Pras, I saw you driving Gabe's Cup Racer. Well, what do you think?
> 
> Oh, WHY THE HELL DID MY TT-01 come in pieces and nonbuilt!? :freak: :drunk:
> 
> Hehe...building it as I'm typing...lol :tongue:


its nicely built car. i like it. what do u think of tires? do u like ur setup 33 all around both sides or gabes tire setup? i think he said 40 in front? so tempting to pull the trigger all the way! i think we will be breaking a lot of parts. if we really do we might need to slow it down a notch?? 

lol. thats cuz u didnt buy RTR. i see RTR, fully finished body is just 30 bucks extra. even if u take the radio out and trash it, its still worth to get RTR.

had fun yesterday. altho i might change my cooper to small wheelbase. i think smaller wheelbase was more agile. :-/ i will go there tomorrow and tune up with small wheelbase.


----------



## san.

san. said:


> Trying to understand if simple driving error or speed is causing this piece to get easily bent. A few cars bent this piece yesterday.


MikeR from Exotek stated:


MikeR said:


> I just bought extra plates and doubled them up. No problems since


I think this might work. Mr Xtreme, please order about 8 of the B-Type.

Pras, I don't think a SWB Cooper has podium'ed at Xtreme as of yet. My opinion is that this wheelbase is a bit aggressive and the feel is inconsistent. I noticed your car traction rolled a few times. Maybe you were trying to take to sharp of a turn? Or, your steering throw was way to high causing to much initial turn in. Just a thought...


----------



## san.

pras said:


> its nicely built car. i like it. what do u think of tires? do u like ur setup 33 all around both sides or gabes tire setup? i think he said 40 in front? so tempting to pull the trigger all the way! i think we will be breaking a lot of parts. if we really do we might need to slow it down a notch??


"Slow" is not in our vocabulary...lol Regarding the tires, I did like how 40's in the front and 33's in the rear felt. But, Gabe's car has a milder power band than my car and I'm not sure how my car will handle the 40's with the amount of torque it has.

Remember when I told you Fast = $$$ ? It's inevitable. A group of us went to Horsham a few weeks back and we all broke during practice almost every time we went out...LOL. From turnbuckles, hubs, uprights, arms, stripped spurs, pullies...you name it, we broke it! :tongue: :drunk:


----------



## tobamiester

Guys, I have a Almost-RTR Associated 12R5 1/12 Road Course car (from a guy at DirtRunners who's quiting the class). Great for Xtreme. PM me if your interested.


----------



## bxl

It didn't matter what motor I was running. I ran a 27 19 and 13 brushed and I was able to damage it with all of them. Good driving is the only way to avoid it. Have fun


----------



## san.

bxl said:


> It didn't matter what motor I was running. I ran a 27 19 and 13 brushed and I was able to damage it with all of them. Good driving is the only way to avoid it. Have fun


Ah, gotcha. I'm going to double up the mount and J-B Weld them together. I think the bonding will add a 2nd layer of reinforcement due to the two pieces not being independent. :thumbsup:

Another thought I had, was to use a nylon nut flushed against the outer face of the mount. Drill two holes thru the chassis and use counter sunk screws to hold the nuts in place. In essence, making them stoppers so the mount can't bend back. :dude:


----------



## pras

san. said:


> Pras, I saw you driving Gabe's Cup Racer. Well, what do you think?
> 
> Oh, WHY THE HELL DID MY TT-01 come in pieces and nonbuilt!? :freak: :drunk:
> 
> Hehe...building it as I'm typing...lol :tongue:


san. how is your tt-01 looking? pic?


----------



## san.

Pics up soon. Ran a few errands and took my daughter to a party. Time to catch up! :hat:


----------



## san.

Pras' Cup Racer:

Much faster thanks to Pras building the first half...lol


----------



## pras

looks awesome san. Thanks so much. cant wait!


----------



## Miss K

san. said:


> Pras' Cup Racer:
> 
> Much faster thanks to Pras building the first half...lol


looks cool!! :thumbsup:
good job san :wave:


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> Pras' Cup Racer:
> 
> Much faster thanks to Pras building the first half...lol


good job sir. :thumbsup:

can you help me setup my M18.


----------



## san.

pras said:


> looks awesome san. Thanks so much. cant wait!


No problem.



Miss K said:


> looks cool!! :thumbsup:
> good job san :wave:


Thx.



koopal said:


> good job sir. :thumbsup:
> 
> *can you help me setup my M18. *


Yes, sir. I also have a complete M18 Exotek 3.5 Roller and steering servo for sale. ($150) In case anyone is interested. Just picked up a short base from Juan and selling my son's.


----------



## pras

what kinda transponder should i buy? can anyone pls specs or link? or are all transponders same?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

san. said:


> Ah, gotcha. I'm going to double up the mount and J-B Weld them together. I think the bonding will add a 2nd layer of reinforcement due to the two pieces not being independent. :thumbsup:
> 
> Another thought I had, was to use a nylon nut flushed against the outer face of the mount. Drill two holes thru the chassis and use counter sunk screws to hold the nuts in place. In essence, making them stoppers so the mount can't bend back. :dude:


San, If you are thinking of doing this, The battery mount for the 1/12 pan car may work it has the hole already and its pretty small


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Parts for the cup racer are on order


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

pras said:


> what kinda transponder should i buy? can anyone pls specs or link? or are all transponders same?


AMB Personal Transponder For RC 1-678-816-4000 (www.amb-it.com)


----------



## san.

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Parts for the cup racer are on order


Please put aside two B Mounts and a spur for me. Thx.


----------



## Charlie-III

Mr. Xtreme said:


> AMB Personal Transponder For RC 1-678-816-4000 (www.amb-it.com)


You can also look on RC forums in the "for sale" section and pick up used. I did that through www.GSRCRC.com (a RC crawler forum....go figure....) and got 2 for relatively cheap. I have used them at Xtreme with no issues.


----------



## pras

if anyone is looking for exotek drive cup for their cup racer.. http://www.exotekracing.com/EXOTEK_NEWS/Entries/2010/9/26_HPI_CUP_RACER_ALLOY_FRONT_DRIVE_CUP.html . i have it. i ordered one extra. fyi


----------



## tobamiester

re: PT's, Chris sells them (at least I brought one from him in the past). The newer generation PT's are cheaper (& smaller) than the older PT's (I think they're like $95 retail for the RC4).


----------



## pras

quick question. how do i connect my tekin esc to computer to change profiles and setups? do i need to purchase wire ? (is it called tekin hotwire)>? what about software? does that come in package with "hotwire" (if thats what i need)...
and lastly mr. xtreme (or anyone who knows).. does mr. xtreme carry that and is on stock?


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> quick question. how do i connect my tekin esc to computer to change profiles and setups? do i need to purchase wire ? (is it called tekin hotwire)>? what about software? does that come in package with "hotwire" (if thats what i need)...
> and lastly mr. xtreme (or anyone who knows).. does mr. xtreme carry that and is on stock?


Yes you need a hotwire. I think Chris has them. Its a pointless/propriety interface between USB and the receiver plug on your Tekin. 

(I hope we get to the day when all ESC's just have a mini-USB port on them, and its just software we need to update them - I digress )

http://www.teamtekin.com/hotwire.html to download the software.


----------



## Brian John

Who's racing 1/12th scale this coming Friday 1/14?


----------



## san.

pras said:


> quick question. how do i connect my tekin esc to computer to change profiles and setups? do i need to purchase wire ? (is it called tekin hotwire)>? what about software? does that come in package with "hotwire" (if thats what i need)...
> and lastly mr. xtreme (or anyone who knows).. does mr. xtreme carry that and is on stock?


Pras, please be very careful when changing the settings on your speedo's. It can fry your motor and/or speedo. Not every motor can handle certain settings we run on our Trinity, Epic, Boss, Tekin and Speed Passion motors. The Ballistic's do not like timing dumped on them at low rpm's. Trust me, you can ask AJ, Bearthur or anyone that went to Dirt Runners, I fried too many Ballistics!!!11..lol 

Apply with caution...


----------



## pras

i was just gonna decrease punch cuz my wheels are spinning and put in drag brake..


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Pras, please be very careful when changing the settings on your speedo's. It can fry your motor and/or speedo. Not every motor can handle certain settings we run on our Trinity, Epic, Boss, Tekin and Speed Passion motors. The Ballistic's do not like timing dumped on them at low rpm's. Trust me, you can ask AJ, Bearthur or anyone that went to Dirt Runners, I fried too many Ballistics!!!11..lol
> 
> Apply with caution...


Wasn't that because you overgeared the crap out of that (ex) motor ? :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Wasn't that because you overgeared the crap out of that (ex) motor ? :thumbsup:  :wave:


ROFL...that and too much boost in a very small window...lol :drunk: :hat:


----------



## san.

TT-01 Baby!!1! Like Joe Wright would say, "Come Get Some...".  :woohoo:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> TT-01 Baby!!1! Like Joe Wright would say, "Come Get Some...".  :woohoo:


Looks good San :thumbsup:

Brian, I hope to be in for 1/12 this Friday.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> TT-01 Baby!!1! Like Joe Wright would say, "Come Get Some...".  :woohoo:


:thumbsup:

How is it (TT-01) compare to the Cup Racer?


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> How is it (TT-01) compare to the Cup Racer?


I'd imagine slow and cumbersome given its 99% stock with a silver can....but its a good deal cheaper than a Cup Racer.... :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

did some laps last sunday @ xtreme with my TT-01 & Mini Cooper
my fastest lap was around 7.7 sec. (TT-01) & 8.4 sec. (Mini Cooper).


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> How is it (TT-01) compare to the Cup Racer?


Ummm...nite and day? TT-01 is an out of the box "silver can" class for the most part. The only thing you can change is the center shaft and bushings. The Cup Racer is a brushless spec class and slightly smaller in scale.

Unlike the CR, the TT-01 doesn't require much attention setup wise.

I think if you liked running TC at Xtreme, you will appreciate the speed and setup awareness of the CR class.

Also, the TT-01 is about $190 and the CR is about a $550+ investment. :dude:



koopal said:


> did some laps last sunday @ xtreme with my TT-01 & Mini Cooper
> my fastest lap was around 7.7 sec. (TT-01) & 8.4 sec. (Mini Cooper).


We get 7.7 - 7.8's with our Cooper and AJ got a 6.3 with his Cup to my 7.2.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

On Friday December 17, 2010 we started a Mini-Cooper point series with 10 entries. This was a good start to the point series, but do to the Holidays we will not run on the next two Friday nights. We will pick-up the Mini-Cooper point series on Friday January 7, 2011 week 2 of series, Friday January 14, 2011 week 3 of series, Friday January 21, 2011 week 4 of series and the last week for this Mini-Cooper point series will be on Friday January 28, 2011. 

Also for the new year we will post some racing for Saturdays and or Sunday so we can bring in some new faces to Xtreme Rc Addicts.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*Our First Sunday Race of the year will be on January 23, 2011 with a start time of 11:30am. Doors will open at 10:00am. *

Classes will be:

1) Mini-Cooper
2) SC18,18R
3) TT-01
4) Cup Racer
5) 1/12 pan


----------



## dynasty

preregister---
1/12th
1/18th

Get your 1/12th scales ready!


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme;Our First Sunday Race of the year will be on 
January 23, 2011 with a start time of 11:30am. Doors will open at 10:00am. 
Classes will be:

1) Mini-Cooper

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

2) SC18,18R

1.Tony (dynasty)
2.
3.
4.

3) TT-01

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

4) Cup Racer

1.
2.
3.
4.

5) 1/12 pan

1.Tony (dynasty)
2.
3.
4.


----------



## dynasty

I was preregistering for Friday the 14th! 
anyone have a 1/18th arbor i can borrow so i can true my mini-t tires?
thanks


----------



## tobamiester

1) Mini-Cooper

1.Ramil
2.Toby
3.
4.

2) SC18,18R

1.Tony (dynasty)
2.Toby
3.
4.

3) TT-01

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

4) Cup Racer

1.
2.
3.
4.

5) 1/12 pan

1.Tony (dynasty)
2.Toby
3.
4.

I'll be late as I have a Cub Scout event.


----------



## koopal

Mini-Cooper

1.Ramil
2.Toby
3.
4.

2) SC18,18R

1.Toby
2.
3.
4.

3) TT-01

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

4) Cup Racer

1.
2.
3.
4.

5) 1/12 pan

1.Toby
2.
3.
4.

Sorry Tony.


----------



## pras

Mini-Cooper

1.Ramil
2.Toby
3.Pras
4.

2) SC18,18R

1.Toby
2.Kaisa
3.Pras
4.

3) TT-01

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

4) Cup Racer

1.Pras
2.
3.
4.

5) 1/12 pan

1.Toby
2.
3.
4.


----------



## tobamiester

dynasty said:


> I was preregistering for Friday the 14th!
> anyone have a 1/18th arbor i can borrow so i can true my mini-t tires?
> thanks


Yes have one, but won't be there in time for first qual. Chris has one I believe.


----------



## san.

Oh...the 23rd?  Sorry guys, we won't be able to make this particular Sunday due to the Tamiya TCS Regionals falling on the same day. I will see y'all the week after tho...

Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## Aja Archibald

san. said:


> Oh...the 23rd?  Sorry guys, we won't be able to make this particular Sunday due to the Tamiya TCS Regionals falling on the same day. I will see y'all the week after tho...
> 
> Good luck and have fun everyone!


Sorry that Team Curry Chicken and a Biscuit will not make it see you soon, 
Cant wait for this race but I'm not going to make it ....enjoy


----------



## dynasty

Mini-Cooper

1.Ramil
2.Toby
3.Pras
4.

2) SC18,18R

1.Toby
2.Kaisa
3.Pras
4.Tony

3) TT-01

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

4) Cup Racer

1.Pras
2.
3.
4.

5) 1/12 pan

1.Toby
2.Tony
3.Brian
4.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Mini-Cooper

1.Ramil
2.Toby
3.Pras
4.

2) SC18,18R

1.Toby
2.Kaisa
3.Pras
4.Tony

3) TT-01

1.Ramil
2.
3.
4.

4) Cup Racer

1.Pras
2.
3.
4.

5) 1/12 pan

1.Toby
2.Tony
3.Brian
4.Chris


----------



## san.

Jan 7th Results:


----------



## san.

Jan 14th Results:


----------



## tobamiester

Sorry guys. Was sick yesterday afternoon, and whilst I spent most of the day in bed, I was planning on coming, and then, the wife. Need I say more...


----------



## pras

san: this is NICE. did we always post the timings online? i dont see for previous ones.
toby, feel better.


----------



## san.

Pras, I saw you were picking up the pace during the main. You cracked a 7, congrats dude!

Hope you understood what the guys were saying yesterday regarding your car sliding. If your car is fish tailing during exit, first adjust your rear ball diff. If it's fish tailing during entry or during the "S" section of the track, you can start by adjusting your rear suspension. Just remember, these changes are made to accommodate your driving style. As you saw, AJ and I don't run our rear diff as loose as Bea, Laz and yourself. And another example of this, we all ran different spring thickness front and rear. Although I noticed a lot of front pink springs.

Here's a setup book that can also help you:
http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/showfile.php?file_id=439&crt=eed5af6add95a9a6f1252739b1ad8c24

Man, although we had a small turn out, it was fun and great to see so many people helping each other. Thank AJ for the tips you gave me as well! This is what it's all about!

Oh...one last thing. Never stop or pull over on the straight away. It will only lead to disaster. :freak: 

edited: Almost forgot, when you change springs, re-adjust your ride height and droop.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Santos,
Thank you for setting my ESC (Photon) & building my Cup Racer. :thumbsup: 
Question? is the dimple from the civic body (for Cup Racer) spot on? can i paint the body now?


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> Mr. Santos,
> Thank you for setting my ESC (Photon) & building my Cup Racer. :thumbsup:
> Question? is the dimple from the civic body (for Cup Racer) spot on? can i paint the body now?


Yes, the dimples are spot on. Go ahead and paint the body. You will need to reimburse me for the Exotek drive cup and extra B Mount.

Mr Xtreme, you need to stock up on Cup parts. You're out of all the stuff we needed today. 

HPI85278 Rocker Mount Set
HPI85270 Hub Carrier Set

Gabe and Bea needed the B Mounts and you didn't have any in stock.


----------



## koopal

How much do i owe you? when are you going to Xtreme? :thumbsup:
Thx


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> How much do i owe you? when are you going to Xtreme? :thumbsup:
> Thx


What I paid for them. I will not be at Xtreme this week due to the Cups Event and Tamiya TCS Regionals. Come to my house sometime this week and bring your electronics so I can wire everything up for you.

I live 15min from you.


----------



## koopal

San, txt me your address. When do you want me to drop off the electronics?
i got the servo, Novak GTB esc w/ 13.5 motor & receiver. What tires 
& shock springs (same as the Cyclone  ) do i need? 

Thanx, :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

:roll:

...............................................

anybody racing this friday (1/21/11) 

Chris, do you got my Tamiya A parts?


----------



## domracer

I'm out this week. no more 1/12th this year, had to get off road program going.


----------



## dynasty

friday 1/21
almost certain ill be racing...

-RC18
-1/12

Dom, why did you give up on 1/12th? Brian, Chris, Toby and I are picking up the pace.....


----------



## domracer

i don't want to lose to chris. the competition at xtreme is fierce and i can't keep up.


----------



## Brian John

I will be there with my 1/12th tomorrow


----------



## san.

domracer said:


> i don't want to lose to *AJ*...


:devil: :dude:

Ramil,
Your Cup Racer is 90% built. You will need to drop in the electronics, build your shocks, buy Sweep 33 shores and you're good to go!

Electronics = Motor, ESC, Steering Servo and Battery.

Sweep Tires, I think a few guys run 40's in the front and 33's in the rear. So you might have to play with this combo for your liking. I run 33's all around.

I would strongly suggest you get the Aluminum Front Hub Carriers. It's one of the cars most vulnerable part. You already addressed the B Mount issue, by doubling it up and the Alloy Center Drive Cup (Exotek). Also, pickup up a set of the Hard Spring Set. Needed for extra suspension tuning and allowed at other Cup Racer Events.

I will be at Xtreme around 8'ish to drop off your car, but won't be able to stay and race.


----------



## koopal

Thank you Mr. Santos :thumbsup: 
you don't have to go Xtreme just to drop off my car. 
still cant decide what motor & esc to use.


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> :devil: :dude:
> 
> Ramil,
> Your Cup Racer is 90% built. You will need to drop in the electronics, build your shocks, buy Sweep 33 shores and you're good to go!
> 
> Electronics = Motor, ESC, Steering Servo and Battery.
> 
> Sweep Tires, I think a few guys run 40's in the front and 33's in the rear. So you might have to play with this combo for your liking. I run 33's all around.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you get the Aluminum Front Hub Carriers. It's one of the cars most vulnerable part. You already addressed the B Mount issue, by doubling it up and the Alloy Center Drive Cup (Exotek). Also, pickup up a set of the Hard Spring Set. Needed for extra suspension tuning and allowed at other Cup Racer Events.
> 
> I will be at Xtreme around 8'ish to drop off your car, but won't be able to stay and race.


got the aluminum front hub carrier.
Mr. Chris, i need a 33's sweep tires & the hard spring set for the cup racer.
i'll use my old Novak GTB with the 13.5


----------



## koopal

congrats to Mr. Santos for winning the Cup Racer Mod (A main) @ Mushroom Bowl :thumbsup:. 
can you put your winning setup on my Cup Racer.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> congrats to Mr. Santos for winning the Cup Racer Mod (A main) @ Mushroom Bowl :thumbsup:.
> can you put your winning setup on my Cup Racer.


It probably wasn't a GTB in his car :wave:


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> It probably wasn't a GTB in his car :wave:


LOL...yes, it wasn't a GTB.

We took 1st and 3rd. I also took 4th in the Foam TC Amain.


----------



## san.

Pras and Laz did extremely well in the 18th scale class. It took them all of the qualifiers to get their cars dialed, but it was all worth it in the end. Man, Laz' M18 looked so good out there... *hint* *hint* They also did well in the Cup class.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> LOL...yes, it wasn't a GTB.
> 
> We took 1st and 3rd. I also took 4th in the Foam TC Amain.


Ok San. Twice now I've seen pics of you winning stuff. Could freaking smile???? Or is it not cool to smile 

Congrats buddy. Nice work..


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> LOL...yes, it wasn't a GTB.
> 
> We took 1st and 3rd. I also took 4th in the Foam TC Amain.


Oh and congrats B also :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> LOL...yes, it wasn't a GTB.
> 
> We took 1st and 3rd. I also took 4th in the Foam TC Amain.


Congrats again to Team Xtreme  
Hope i can join you guys on the next trophy race. 
(not slowbird, wifey's working) :freak:  :tongue:


----------



## Aja Archibald

Good Job Guys wish i could have made it 
life happens lol hahahaha.....
Dont worry ill be back for the march race, have a title to defend..


----------



## san.

Thanks. Yeah, people I didn't know by name kept asking for you.


----------



## pras

who from TEAM XTREME going to sunday race? mushroom was a LOT of fun. it was my first big race outside of xtreme. was intense and more than i thought it would be. 4 hours before race went by so quick felt like 4 minutes to setup and everything. all in all it was great and i feel like i learned a LOT. (thanks guys.. especially san).. 
anyways.. who is going to sunday race in horsham, pa? what classes are they running? is there webpage with info for that race? i cant find anything online about details


----------



## san.

Everyone that runs TC and Cups will be at Horsham this Sunday. Except Ramil.


----------



## Aja Archibald

san. said:


> Everyone that runs TC and Cups will be at Horsham this Sunday. Except Ramil.


Except Chris too.
Team Xtreme 
I thought the name of the team was Curry Chicken and a Biscuit....
Not Team Xtreme some sort of confusion San


----------



## san.

You mean, some sort of confusion *Pras*. 

Hence, I said those with TC's and Cup's. 

:roll::woohoo:


----------



## san.

Some videos of the Cups @ Da' Bowl event:

*18th Scale Bmain: Laz and Pras*





*Cup Racer Mod Amain:*


----------



## san.

Pras,
Here's the PDF you asked me for:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fh1073477.hobbyshopnow.com%2FProdInfo%2FFiles%2FASC29136-Manual.pdf&rct=j&q=Associated%20XPS%20manual&ei=FCc-TYa0OMys8Aar1czjCg&usg=AFQjCNECLo6LHvg8SRSiLWmf9g_r0qhMkw&sig2=XBNAr0KznB-9DBxPXuzbow&cad=rja


----------



## san.

WOW 

Pras, how did you survive that hit at the 2:47sec mark in the Cup main? Even the guy marshalling that corner was shocked. :freak:


----------



## pras

Aja Archibald said:


> Except Chris too.
> Team Xtreme
> I thought the name of the team was Curry Chicken and a Biscuit....
> Not Team Xtreme some sort of confusion San


"Curry Chicken and a Biscuit" ????!!??


----------



## pras

san. said:


> WOW
> 
> Pras, how did you survive that hit at the 2:47sec mark in the Cup main? Even the guy marshalling that corner was shocked. :freak:


u mean laz right? lol thats not me. that laz. that was awesome crash and recovery laz.


----------



## san.

pras said:


> u mean laz right? lol thats not me. that laz. that was awesome crash and recovery laz.


lol :dude:


----------



## san.

Al Sodano - Horsham said:


> Good question! Lol
> 
> *Doors open Sunday 7 am Racing starts 11 am*


I'm looking to start heading down by 5:45AM. Anyone wanting to car pool, TXT or send me a PM.

Also, if you're running late, give me your tables so I can set them up and reserve you a spot.


----------



## pras

hey has anyone gone to this event before? is this an outdoor event? u have to setup your own tables etc.


----------



## san.

pras said:


> hey has anyone gone to this event before? is this an outdoor event? u have to setup your own tables etc.


Many of us have been to Horsham plenty of times. It's an indoor carpet track and yes, you will need to bring your own fold-up table and chairs.

Last year at this event, there were 98 entries. It's going to be a blast!

Mr Xtreme, I hope you can make it.


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Some videos of the Cups @ Da' Bowl event:
> 
> *18th Scale Bmain: Laz and Pras*
> YouTube - Cups @ Da' Bowl Jan 22nd 2011 18th Scale Bmain
> 
> *Cup Racer Mod Amain:*
> YouTube - Cups @ Da' Bowl Jan 22nd 2011 Cup Racer Mod Amain


Nice looking track. How is the traction ? Cars look loose ?


----------



## san.

tobamiester said:


> Nice looking track. How is the traction ? Cars look loose ?


Traction was high grip. Notice all the traction rolling in both videos? I went with a looser rear because of this. For me, it's easier to drive a loose car harder, than driving a car hard with too much grip. As you know, when you have too much traction, you have to go in to a turn much slower and square off before getting back on the throttle. This approach will result to slower lap times. But, the ultimate goal is to find the best balance/setup for the track condition. Which I didn't find in time, so I drove my car as is. :hat: :tongue:


----------



## tobamiester

san. said:


> Traction was high grip. Notice all the traction rolling in both videos? I went with a looser rear because of this. For me, it's easier to drive a loose car harder, than driving a car hard with too much grip. As you know, when you have too much traction, you have to go in to a turn much slower and square off before getting back on the throttle. This approach will result to slower lap times. But, the ultimate goal is to find the best balance/setup for the track condition. Which I didn't find in time, so I drove my car as is. :hat: :tongue:


Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pras

quick question. where would i find setup documentaion on setting up tekin (or any esc for that matter, tekin specific would be nice) ? like if i wanted to learn what each setting would does. etc etc. is there any link that teaches me that and had good reference? thanks


----------



## pras

more specifically i am looking to understand what each of this does and affect of increasing and decreasing these. does anyone know fully (effects of changing these and why we would do it). or any links do define this.

1) sensored mode
2) Neutral
3) Motor
4) Throttle
5) Voltage off
6) Pushff
7) Timing boost
8) Turbo boost
9) Delay
10) Turbo ramp
11) Start rpm
12) Ending rpm


----------



## Aja Archibald

Pras if you go to Tekin website you will find all your answers. However the instructions give you some information too.


----------



## pras

aj i am looking at tekin website and i cant find info. are u saying download the product manual? i tried doing that but all it says is setup guide like how to solder and calibrating esc etc. nothing on info i asked above. can u post a link if u already know where to look and have a min. thanks again.


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> aj i am looking at tekin website and i cant find info. are u saying download the product manual? i tried doing that but all it says is setup guide like how to solder and calibrating esc etc. nothing on info i asked above. can u post a link if u already know where to look and have a min. thanks again.


Pras, I don't think there is an 'easy' answer to what you need. Been thinking about the same thing myself esp as Hotwire 212 is so much more different than the earlier 2.0x versions.. You might find some answers in the hotwire forum http://forum.teamtekin.com/phpbb3/viewforum.php?f=29


----------



## dynasty

Hope you dont mind but i started a Xtreme RC Addicts thread on RCTECH.NET
There are plenty of ppls in the hobby that live in the northern NJ/NYC area driving hours to PA or CT to race that are not aware of Xtreme RC Addicts being in their backyard. If you guys have better photos of the track with some racing action (Mini cooper line up) can you post them up on the thread?. Im sure we would all like to meet new faces and amp up the competition on friday nights. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...acing-xtreme-rc-addicts-near-meadowlands.html


----------



## tobamiester

dynasty said:


> Hope you dont mind but i started a Xtreme RC Addicts thread on RCTECH.NET
> There are plenty of ppls in the hobby that live in the northern NJ/NYC area driving hours to PA or CT to race that are not aware of Xtreme RC Addicts being in their backyard. If you guys have better photos of the track with some racing action (Mini cooper line up) can you post them up on the thread?. Im sure we would all like to meet new faces and amp up the competition on friday nights.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...acing-xtreme-rc-addicts-near-meadowlands.html


Tony, pics on the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=157672437598124


----------



## san.

pras said:


> aj i am looking at tekin website and i cant find info. are u saying download the product manual? i tried doing that but all it says is setup guide like how to solder and calibrating esc etc. nothing on info i asked above. can u post a link if u already know where to look and have a min. thanks again.


Here's another link that might help you:
http://www.carsrcracing.co.uk/?p=244

Pras, don't be shocked when motors and even your esc/speedo blow up when messing with these settings. Just a fair warning.


----------



## pras

thanks guys.. and thanks san for warning. but i guess i will never learn if i always play it safe. haha. we will see what happens.


----------



## tobamiester

pras said:


> thanks guys.. and thanks san for warning. but i guess i will never learn if i always play it safe. haha. we will see what happens.


Just remember. Change one thing at a time. And always temp your motor after heats/practice. Once you play with dynamic timing, your introducing lots of heat...


----------



## Aja Archibald

dynasty said:


> Hope you dont mind but i started a Xtreme RC Addicts thread on RCTECH.NET
> There are plenty of ppls in the hobby that live in the northern NJ/NYC area driving hours to PA or CT to race that are not aware of Xtreme RC Addicts being in their backyard. If you guys have better photos of the track with some racing action (Mini cooper line up) can you post them up on the thread?. Im sure we would all like to meet new faces and amp up the competition on friday nights.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...acing-xtreme-rc-addicts-near-meadowlands.html


A lot of people know about the track trust me I know. People ask me all the time about xtreme and all I can say is they race on Friday. People I know want to race on Saturday and Sunday. Not once in a while they want to know they can go every week .. Think about Horsham and Mushroom Bowl, they run on Saturdays and RC Madness runs on Sunday. Unfortanately not the case at Xtreme RC Addicts. I've been saying this to Chris for years. Friday a bad night.
Maybe you guys can convince him, I tried already.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> *Our First Sunday Race of the year will be on January 23, 2011 with a start time of 11:30am. Doors will open at 10:00am. *
> 
> Classes will be:
> 
> 1) Mini-Cooper
> 2) SC18,18R
> 3) TT-01
> 4) Cup Racer
> 5) 1/12 pan


i came last Sunday with my Mini Cooper, TT-01, WGT 13.5 1s lipo, 17.5 TC (rubber) but nobody show up 
Gabe stop by to order parts for the Cup Racer & TT-01.

Anybody got any suggestion on how we can start a Saturday/Sunday race @ Xtreme 
but..... I still want to race on Friday :freak:


----------



## bxl

Most of the guys raced at mushroom bowl the day before. We had planned on heading to the tcs race at rc madness. Everyone with a mini cooper from team xtreme should have gone.


----------



## koopal

*Suggestion Box*

Every other Sunday Tamiya (TCS) race @ Xtreme;
There is a lot of TCS racing on the East Coast.

TCS Schedule:

January 23, 2011 
Race #161
Hobby Town USA, The Colliseum 
919C N. East Street
Frederick,, MD 21701
(301) 694-7395

March 6, 2011 
Race #161
Hobby Town USA, The Colliseum 
919C N. East Street
Frederick,, MD 21701
(301) 694-7395

July 24, 2011 
Race #166
Hobbytown USA
6714 Ritchie Hwy # D
Glen Burnie, MD 21061
(410) 590-4950

also @ Staten Island & Jackson NJ got Tamiya racing classes.

Maybe we can race every other Sunday Tamiya cars only & follow the TCS rules, 
think of it as a tune up race for the TCS for Team Xtreme/Team Curry Chicken & a Biscuit. 
I know most of us @ Xtreme got a Tamiya car (Mini Cooper, TT-01, F1, FF-03)

just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## pras

yeah the problem is some of us dont wanna race both days fridays AND sunday. if we have race on both days friday night and sunday /sunday. it dont think it will work well cuz crowd will be divided and poor attendence on both days. if xtreme was to race on weekend, we will have to completely change the day from friday to sat/sun.. and stick to it.


----------



## san.

I totally agree with AJ and Pras. To increase the attendance, we need to switch from Friday to Sunday. And, *run every Sunday* after that once the change is done. I understood Mr Xtreme has other obligations every other Sunday, but William is more than capable of managing the store and races.

My *vote* is for *Sunday* road coarse racing.


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> I know most of us @ Xtreme got a Tamiya car (Mini Cooper, TT-01, F1, FF-03)
> 
> just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


You mean M05 and TT01's. Sorry, at the moment I have no interest in getting another _slow_ car. :freak: :drunk:

It would be interesting if we run Brushless Blinky Modes in our M05's and TT01's. It's where TCS is going anyways. :thumbsup:

As Laz would say "Timing, No Timing"


----------



## san.

pras said:


> thanks guys.. and thanks san for warning. but i guess i will never learn if i always play it safe. haha. we will see what happens.


Fired another motor at Mushroom, although I think it was caused by an electrical shortage.

Pras, did you get a chance to see the Foam TC's run at Mushroom Bowl? Them puppies are fast.


----------



## pras

does "blinky mode" mean no timing/turbo/boost? what does blinky mode mean


----------



## san.

Blinky Mode means a "No Timing" profile on programmable speedo, which is easily identified by the tech crew. An LED or a set of LED's (Tekin) will blink repeatedly while your radio is on Neutral.

At the moment, there's some controversy with the Tekin firmware because you can switch between Blinky Mode and Boost Mode on the fly. Not to mention Tekin getting caught when they added timing to v208's Blinky Mode profile. This left a bad tastes on many RC organization's mouth. Most believe that because of this incident, RC Governing bodies are removing all programmable speedo's from their stock classes for 2012 and beyond.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Run Mod and the tekin goes outside the door...
Run stock and listen to the cry babies lollolool..
Stock is way to expensive for anybody to keep up..
What funny to me is how come a slower class cost more than a fast class..
smh....
Really considering going Mod in TC guys especially since nats is around the corner.. 
Who coming with me from team xtreme, 
Joe Wright and myself will be there from team Maj's..
Dont worry if you get there early you can sit under tghe tent..
Cant wait to race on sunday at xtreme but im not doing both days either..

Toby when is the next dirt runner race thinking about going oval up there..
Plus my TC havent been there all year..


----------



## san.

I think you mean whiners, not cry babies...lol

I will be running 17.5 Open and Mod at Nationals with my Team Champion shirt on! Gotta represent my boy Bearthur.


----------



## tobamiester

Aja Archibald said:


> Run Mod and the tekin goes outside the door...
> Run stock and listen to the cry babies lollolool..
> Stock is way to expensive for anybody to keep up..
> What funny to me is how come a slower class cost more than a fast class..
> smh....
> Really considering going Mod in TC guys especially since nats is around the corner..
> Who coming with me from team xtreme,
> Joe Wright and myself will be there from team Maj's..
> Dont worry if you get there early you can sit under tghe tent..
> Cant wait to race on sunday at xtreme but im not doing both days either..
> 
> Toby when is the next dirt runner race thinking about going oval up there..
> Plus my TC havent been there all year..


Feb 5th Aja.


----------



## koopal

San, 
are you racing this Friday @ Xtreme? :roll:


----------



## san.

koopal said:


> San,
> are you racing this Friday @ Xtreme? :roll:


If I do, it will be 18th scale only. Can't risk breaking before Slowbirds.

I will bring your Cup Racer with me. Did you get all the electronics for it yet?


----------



## koopal

san. said:


> If I do, it will be 18th scale only. Can't risk breaking before Slowbirds.
> 
> I will bring your Cup Racer with me. Did you get all the electronics for it yet?


Yes, 
Novak GTB, 13.5 motor, servo, receiver, aluminun front hub carrier & body. 
Just need tires & hard springs. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRZ93

dynasty said:


> Hope you dont mind but i started a Xtreme RC Addicts thread on RCTECH.NET
> There are plenty of ppls in the hobby that live in the northern NJ/NYC area driving hours to PA or CT to race that are not aware of Xtreme RC Addicts being in their backyard. If you guys have better photos of the track with some racing action (Mini cooper line up) can you post them up on the thread?. Im sure we would all like to meet new faces and amp up the competition on friday nights.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...acing-xtreme-rc-addicts-near-meadowlands.html


Finally rctech!!! U guys should use that so many more people use it
Hobbytalk is sooooooo 1990s


----------



## san.

JRZ93 said:


> Finally rctech!!! U guys should use that so many more people use it
> Hobbytalk is sooooooo 1990s


I'm glad you said and not me, but I totally agree. Now that someone else started the Xtreme thread on RC Tech, there's no need for me to logon to two different RC Social Forums. :wave:

See you all on RC Tech! :thumbsup:

Xtreme RC Addicts RC Tech Forum


----------



## JRZ93

Told chris that last year when he started this forum


----------



## pras

i hope we keep 1 forum.. wouldnt want to be checking hobbytalk and rctech both.. see u all in rctech


----------



## koopal

Mr. Santos,

Thank you for building my Cup Racer. :thumbsup:
Can i buy shocks that is assembled already? The freaking e-clips are killing me. ::beatdeadhorse:
And what body post should i use for the civic body? Sorry  (clueless). :freak:


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*Great news for Xtreme RC Addicts
200 Moonachie Ave 
Moonachie NJ 07074 
We Will Be Running On-Road on Sundays
Starting Sunday February 13, 2011
Track Will Open at 10am Sharp
Racing Will Start At 12pm Sharp
Race Fee $15 First Class and $5 for Each Class After With 3-Heats And A Main 

Classes Will Be:

1) Mini-Cooper (Tamiya Rules)
2) 1/12 Pan (17.5 w/Open ESC)
3) Tamiya TT-01 (Box Stock)
4) Hpi Cup Racers
5) 1/10 Touring
6) 1/18 SC18,18T/B and 18R (Stock) *


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*If You Can Race This Sunday February 13, 2011
Please Pre-Register *

We would need Name, Class or Classes, Transonder # and Channel


Thank You


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

*The store will be closed Saturday February 12, 2011 Sorry, But we will be open Sunday February 13, 2011 at 10am.*


----------



## kitchen

san. said:


> I'm glad you said and not me, but I totally agree. Now that someone else started the Xtreme thread on RC Tech, there's no need for me to logon to two different RC Social Forums. :wave:
> 
> See you all on RC Tech! :thumbsup:


I was trying to sneak in here and post about our SC trophy race but I see you guy's already have your own trophy race on the same day...don't want to step on any toes!


----------



## radsnappy

just a little fyi ,aldo of crispy critters in totowa is moving to fairfield nj in a 40000 sq ft building , just got his c.o. yesterday ,hes is putting a indoor off road course in there as well as his hobby shop , he said there will be a pit area large enough for 100 people
just a little info thats gonna be closer to home


----------



## domracer

wrong forum post?


----------



## tobamiester

WTF is wrong with you people.


----------



## radsnappy

domracer said:


> thanks for the info, i guess we don't need a carpet track around here anymore


two totally diffrent kinda of racing , just putting it out there for my fellow dirt racers , dont see no dirt in moonachie
and yes we still need local carpet tracks


----------



## domracer

tobamiester said:


> WTF is wrong with you people.


agreed, i've seen more posts from other tracks than our racers. these guys forget that chris is not a club, it's a business that need support. it would be like my competitors going onto my website and promoting their services. 

if someone wants to announce races or facilities, they should start their own thread


----------



## Aja Archibald

The more tracks we have the better off we will be...
Dont mind bring some of my off road stuff out lol...
BTW Last time i checked I see everybody posting races in all the sites.
Dont see a problem with this at all...


----------



## radsnappy

domracer said:


> agreed, i've seen more posts from other tracks than our racers. these guys forget that chris is not a club, it's a business that need support. it would be like my competitors going onto my website and promoting their services.
> 
> if someone wants to announce races or facilities, they should start their own thread


i think thru the past three years ive known chris i myself have PROMOTED XTREME RC ADDICTS at other hobby shops in the area trying to boost chris's bussiness, thanks for your input dom


----------



## Charlie-III

Good to see some of you yesterday, sorry we couldn't stay & race.
At least I got some driving my repaired RC12L, so that's good. My best lap was a high 7 second, a bunch in the 8's.
Calvin got some time in on his 12L & "touring" car. His best lap was a mid 7 second, lots of 8's.

Looking to get back out on a Friday night.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie-III

*Friday 2/18/2011 reg.*

OK,

Calvin & I are on our way for 12th pan.

Charlie-III, 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 7499975

Calvin M., 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 6692838


----------



## tobamiester

Mr Xtreme, PM


----------



## Charlie-III

*Pre reg for Friday 2/25/11*

OK,

Calvin & I are planning on being there tomorrow night.

Charlie-III, 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 7499975

Calvin M., 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 6692838


----------



## Charlie-III

Charlie-III said:


> OK,
> 
> Calvin & I are planning on being there tomorrow night.
> 
> Charlie-III, 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 7499975
> 
> Calvin M., 12th, 27T, 4cell NiMH, crystal, PT# 6692838


OK, I guess everyone jumped ship to the other forum.

Calvin & I are debating on being there this Friday....not sure on my work schedule....but looking to be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Charlie-III said:


> OK, I guess everyone jumped ship to the other forum.
> 
> Calvin & I are debating on being there this Friday....not sure on my work schedule....but looking to be there.:thumbsup:


Yeah, its forum anarchy :thumbsup:

San has been doing a great job running the on-road program. Active forum is http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...ng-xtreme-rc-addicts-near-meadowlands-21.html


----------

